# MMH III in Florida?



## Blueface

Well, the idea has been tossed around with a few CS members in the past and quite a few responded positively to a Mega Herf in Florida.
Since our brothers in the Chicago area will be cut off from smoking come January, it will be tough for them to hold MMH III there.
In speaking with Tom, he has no problem with getting away from Chicago and have to endure the beaches in South Florida.

We have a great host with a great B&M that has a large lounge large enough to host up to 100 of us comfortably. Kris at Tobacco World would love to be our host.

We can cater Cuban food as a main menu option.

Shredded Beef with congri
Roast port with black beans and rice
Cuban pasteles for desert
Lots of booze
Lots of cigars
And we can probably pull it all off at a very reasonable price.

There are a number of hotels in the area, as it is South Florida we are talking about. Based on how many responses we get, will start researching and getting prices.

The idea has been tossed around about February.
That is "snow bird" season but I think we can still find deals.
If not February, what suggestions do you have if interested.

TW is in the Coconut Creek/Deerfield Beach border.
Sits about half hour south of West Palm Beach and about twenty minutes to half hour north of Ft. Lauderdale Airport, just off I95

Kindly create a list by adding yourself if thinking of joining us.

List:
Blueface


----------



## jmcrawf1

what's the vicinity to west palm beach? I got friends there i could crash with but at this point it's a maybe.


----------



## Blueface

jmcrawf1 said:


> what's the vicinity to west palm beach? I got friends there i could crash with but at this point it's a maybe.


Great question.

TW is in the Coconut Creek/Deerfield Beach border.
Sits about half hour south of West Palm Beach and about twenty minutes to half hour north of Ft. Lauderdale Airport, just off I95.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Blueface said:


> Great question.
> 
> TW is in the Coconut Creek/Deerfield Beach border.
> Sits about half hour south of West Palm Beach and about twenty minutes to half hour north of Ft. Lauderdale Airport, just off I95.


well in that case...if i can swing time off from work and airfare, then this could be my first MMH . I'll watch this thread for sure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> *There are a number of hotels in the area, as it is South Florida we are talking about*. Based on how many responses we get, will start researching and getting prices.
> Kindly create a list by adding yourself if thinking of joining us.List:
> Blueface


I dont need a hotel im staying with you.
Im therex2but ill be the only1doing this:chk
PS: im here now, now what??????


----------



## cigar_040

Already figuring how many extra shifts I need to pull.........


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Well, the idea has been tossed around with a few CS members in the past and quite a few responded positively to a Mega Herf in Florida.
> Since our brothers in the Chicago area will be cut off from smoking come January, it will be tough for them to hold MMH III there.
> In speaking with Tom, he has no problem with getting away from Chicago and have to endure the beaches in South Florida.
> 
> We have a great host with a great B&M that has a large lounge large enough to host up to 100 of us comfortably. Kris at Tobacco World would love to be our host.
> 
> *We can cater Cuban food as a main menu option.
> 
> Shredded Beef with congri
> Roast port with black beans and rice
> Cuban pasteles for desert
> Lots of booze
> Lots of cigars
> [/LIST
> *
> ]And we can probably pull it all off at a very reasonable price.
> 
> There are a number of hotels in the area, as it is South Florida we are talking about. Based on how many responses we get, will start researching and getting prices.
> 
> The idea has been tossed around about February.
> That is "snow bird" season but I think we can still find deals.
> If not February, what suggestions do you have if interested.
> 
> TW is in the Coconut Creek/Deerfield Beach border.
> Sits about half hour south of West Palm Beach and about twenty minutes to half hour north of Ft. Lauderdale Airport, just off I95
> 
> Kindly create a list by adding yourself if thinking of joining us.
> 
> List:
> Blueface





Put m on the list, How much do you think it will cost to fly the tank down? :r

List:
Blueface
BigVito


----------



## jmcrawf1

List:
Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1


----------



## Made in Dade

Do I need to say I'm in.


----------



## cigar_040

List:

Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040


----------



## M1903A1

Put me down too.


----------



## BigVito

List:

Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1


----------



## snkbyt

you know I'm there

List:

Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)


----------



## CobraSkip

Don't know if you really need this follow up but -- 
No freekin way I miss this one!
BTW if you need any help, let me know.


----------



## King James

I'd be all over going.. but being a youngster and in college funds are obviously a big factor so guess that means start saving now, eh haha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I'd be all over going.. but being a youngster and in college funds are obviously a big factor so guess that means start saving now, eh haha


Family trip to Disney?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Family trip to Disney?


:fu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> :fu


:r you wouldn't be that far from the herf this time.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r you wouldn't be that far from the herf this time.


I know, why couldn't that last one have been in florida haha. Maybe for this one I'll have a trip to chicago planned or something


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :r you wouldn't be that far from the herf this time.


this time hopefully KJ will make it and show up.....................:r

9. King James (no more trips to florida in the way  ) MMHII


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I know, why couldn't that last one have been in florida haha. Maybe for this one I'll have a trip to chicago planned or something


:r that would be funny


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

February is my birthday month - It may also be my divorce month if I come:r I am still "paying off" chicago!!!

Have to keep an eye on this thread and see what I can pull out of the bag!


----------



## RPB67

I am in.

I will make it a family vacation as well.


----------



## icehog3

I am definitely planning on coming, assuming life throws no curve balls in the interim....friends, beaches, cigars....what more could one want?


----------



## cigar_040

*Is it February yet..........???*


----------



## Blueface

and...............................I can just see it.
South Florida..............
Cuban cigars..............
Mojitos?
Could possibly be "the official drink of the 2008 MMH III".


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> February is my birthday month - It may also be my divorce month if I come:r I am still "paying off" chicago!!!
> 
> Have to keep an eye on this thread and see what I can pull out of the bag!


Divorce..............
Florida................
Divorce..............
Florida...............
Divorce...............
Florida.................

What the heck, you can always re-marry.:r


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Divorce..............
> Florida................
> Divorce..............
> Florida...............
> Divorce...............
> Florida.................
> 
> What the heck, you can always re-marry.:r


I dare you to say that to Clara!

Count me in! I don't want Ron to come up here and beat me down!

ATL


----------



## jmcrawf1

Blueface said:


> and...............................I can just see it.
> South Florida..............
> Cuban cigars..............
> Mojitos?
> Could possibly be "the official drink of the 2008 MMH III".


good because i've failed miserably thus far at the mo-hee-to . I was just about to hang it up......


----------



## RPB67

Kiwi Michelle said:


> February is my birthday month - It may also be my divorce month if I come:r I am still "paying off" chicago!!!
> 
> Have to keep an eye on this thread and see what I can pull out of the bag!


Its my Birthday as well in Febuary. This could be a real good one for sure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Maybe I should read my post again, but im sure I said I was inx2Whas up BBig V


----------



## BigVito

Hey Booker :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> Hey Booker :ss


Yesssss


----------



## BigVito

see you in Sept :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> see you in Sept :r


LOL u Azzhole:rgood1:fu:chk


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Divorce..............
> Florida................
> Divorce..............
> Florida...............
> Divorce...............
> Florida.................
> 
> What the heck, you can always re-marry.:r


Why not the best of both worlds, Michelle?

Florida and DON'T remarry! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Why not the best of both worlds, Michelle?
> 
> Florida and DON'T remarry! :r


:tu:tu:r
Ohyeah pm sent.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL u Azzhole:rgood1:fu:chk


Enjoy Florida, watch out for the snkpit


icehog3 said:


> Why not the best of both worlds, Michelle?
> 
> Florida and DON'T remarry! :r


:r:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I'm in there like swim-wear!!!
:ss :al :mn :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'm in there like swim-wear!!!
> :ss :al :mn :chk


say it aint so, i get a chance to herf with you again.l:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

You should rename thse the Dog years herfs. 7 per calendar year. :r


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> You should rename this the Dog years herf. 7 per calendar year.
> 
> Maybe have # 2 before you plan # 3? :r


Different people planning #2 and #3 Dave....besides, I was hoping we could map out the details for Shack Herf VIII this weekend...


----------



## King James

Maybe from now on I should just say all plans for me attending a full herf are soft until the day of haha. I think the only thing that would keep me from this herf is $$ though


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Maybe from now on I should just say all plans for me attending a full herf are soft until the day of haha. I think the only thing that would keep me from this herf is $$ though


That's the only thing that keeps me from any herf, Jim!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> That's the only thing that keeps me from any herf, Jim!


money and if it happens to be on your wedding anniversary..................:r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

I'm there....my folks recently moved to Florida and we were planning on visiting them in Feb. Just make it EARLY Feb....



Pretty please?? (I can't leave work later in the month)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Why not the best of both worlds, Michelle?
> 
> Florida and DON'T remarry! :r


I like the way you think!!:r:tu


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I like the way you think!!:r:tu


You know I am kidding...for you, anyway. 

Me...I think I will quit while I still have half my stuff.... :r


----------



## Blueface

OOOOPS!

Forgot to mention................

Yes, Kris did say he would have one of the local cigar makers persoanlly appear..................

Can you say PEPIN?
At our herf?
That has got to be hook line and sinker for some.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> OOOOPS!
> 
> Forgot to mention................
> 
> Yes, Kris did say he would have one of the local cigar makers persoanlly appear..................
> 
> Can you say PEPIN?
> At our herf?
> That has got to be hook line and sinker for some.


Why not PADRON or RP too


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> Why not PADRON or RP too


Hey, lets work on one at a time.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Hey, lets work on one at a time.


OK!


----------



## akatora

Count me in!!

I´m bringing some more people this time 

At least I now know *not to mix rum and tequila*...but my friends don´t :r


----------



## Blueface

akatora said:


> Count me in!!
> 
> I´m bringing some more people this time
> 
> At least I now know *not to mix rum and tequila*...but my friends don´t :r


Uh oh......the Swede is invading South Florida again.
No problem on the rum and tequila.
Next time, rum and ???
We will think of something between now and then.


----------



## n3uka

If I can get the time off from work I will be there. 
Helps that my parents live 15 minutes from TW.


----------



## Tristan

Count Danielle and I in pending details! We are excited about coming down. As soon as we have a firm date I'll start looking at flights!

List:

Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)


----------



## snkbyt

8-10? or 22-24?



Tristan said:


> Count Danielle and I in pending details! We are excited about coming down. As soon as we have a firm date I'll start looking at flights!
> 
> List:
> 
> Blueface
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> 8-10? or 22-24?


Alex,
At least one request for early February noted.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Alex,
> At least one request for early February noted.


_works for me lets just say its on _

Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> _works for me lets just say its on _
> 
> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


Works for me.
Any objections, duly note them please.

*Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)*

*List:*
Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)

*Objections:*

*Better Idea:*

*Will be too drunk to care:*
Blueface

*Won't really remember:*
Blueface


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Works for me.
> Any objections, duly note them please.
> 
> *Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)*
> *Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)*
> *Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)*
> 
> *List:*
> Blueface
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> 
> *Objections:*
> over ruled
> *Better Idea:*
> 
> *Will be too drunk to care:*
> Blueface
> 
> *Won't really remember:*
> Blueface


alibi's supplied on request


----------



## 68TriShield

Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)

List:
Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)
> 
> List:
> Blueface
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)


There you go!!!
TriShield on board!


----------



## squid

Go ahead and count me in! Hopefully we'll get a group of the Carolina Herfer's together and invade South Florida.


----------



## Blueface

squid said:


> Go ahead and count me in! Hopefully we'll get a group of the Carolina Herfer's together and invade South Florida.


Cool!!!


----------



## Blueface

Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)

List:
Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid


----------



## SaltyMcGee

The 8th through the 10th is PERFECT for me!!! I'm there!


----------



## Blueface

For those NOT thinking about it.
In the area, Ft. Lauderdale Beach, Deerfield Beach and Boca Raton Beach.

Boca Raton:









Deerfield Beach:









Ft. Lauderdale Beach:



















or......do you prefer this:


----------



## Jbailey

or......do you prefer this:
[/QUOTE]

No idea! Thats a tough call.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

List:
Blueface
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
Drifty Gypsy (maybe)


----------



## Blueface

One more........

This:


or this:


----------



## Tristan

Blueface said:


> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


This will be PERFECT! I think we'll be staying in town for an extra day or two before and after. I can't wait to herf with all you South Florida guys,... oh, and everybody else too :ss:tu


----------



## Blueface

This:


or this:


----------



## RenoB

Every one of these that you post raises the cost of airfare :r

I will NOT intentionally miss this!!!



Blueface said:


> One more........
> 
> This:
> 
> or this:


----------



## cigar_040

snkbyt said:


> _works for me lets just say its on _
> 
> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF TBD)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


Looks good for me !!

Now to start working the extra shifts !!!!


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Every one of these that you post raises the cost of airfare :r
> 
> I will NOT intentionally miss this!!!


Jim is planning a trip to Disneyland :r


----------



## Blueface

More temptations:









OK, maybe not the last one.:r
Although quite a few folks in the streets that would love it.


----------



## cigar_040

Blueface said:


> More temptations:
> 
> OK, maybe not the last one.:r
> Although quite a few folks in the streets that would love it.


You had me @ post # 1 !!! The rest is just gravy !!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Gee Carlos - You should be in sales!!!:r

Can someone talk to my bank manager.......oh and my husband!! 

This thread is a form of torture!!


----------



## Blueface

List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
Madurofan


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Gee Carlos - You should be in sales!!!:r
> 
> Can someone talk to my bank manager.......oh and my husband!!
> 
> This thread is a form of torture!!


Hey,
Plenty of time to save.
That is why we are starting this thread now to give ample time to all.
Come visit the southeast this time around.


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Hey,
> Plenty of time to save.
> That is why we are starting this thread now to give ample time to all.
> Come visit the southeast this time around.


can I sleep on your couch? 

you are about 3 hours from Orlando?


----------



## Blueface

BigVito said:


> can I sleep on your couch?
> 
> you are about 3 hours from Orlando?


Taken by the dogs.:r
3 hours, depending on where in Orlando, could be less.


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Taken by the dogs.:r
> 3 hours, depending on where in Orlando, could be less.


woof

Maitland


----------



## Blueface

*FYI for those on the fence:

Ft. Lauderdale, FL
Averages for February; Average High: 77°; Average Low: 60°; Record High: 94° (1964)*


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> *FYI for those on the fence:
> 
> Ft. Lauderdale, FL
> Averages for February; Average High: 77°; Average Low: 60°; Record High: 94° (1964)*


Is this best spot to be close to the festivities?


----------



## Made in Dade

Damn, this thread is really going with many possible attendees. This is going to kick a$$.


----------



## Blueface

BigVito said:


> Is this best spot to be close to the festivities?


TW is in Coconut Creek, considered a Ft. Lauderdale suburb, although a half hour away.


----------



## BigVito

I'll start looking into that area :ss


----------



## Blueface

BigVito said:


> I'll start looking into that area :ss


I will be posting hotel information soon.
Trying to get a count to see if I can work out deals for a large group.


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> I will be posting hotel information soon.
> Trying to get a count to see if I can work out deals for a large group.


:tu good plan. this will be nice :ss


----------



## Blueface

Folks:
*Once I get a more accurate count, will start to search for hotels in the area and get best group rates we can get.*
So, if you are coming, please post as soon as you can to get a better idea of how many.

*Will also get a better idea of the cost of the food/alcohol.*


----------



## M1903A1

Blueface said:


> More temptations:
> 
> OK, maybe not the last one.:r
> Although quite a few folks in the streets that would love it.


Ahh yesss....
1.) The one I can't find in MoBland
2.) The one I am hopelessly addicted to...(dammit what were you thinkin' Carlos??? :al :tu)
3.) The one I'm almost addicted to....
4.) The one I use to clean cosmoline off gun parts....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Hey,
> Plenty of time to save.
> That is why we are starting this thread now to give ample time to all.
> Come visit the southeast this time around.


I will try my hardest- you know i will.....


----------



## squid

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I will try my hardest- you know i will.....


It's a huge tradeoff for you.....(1) Give up a husband, or (2) Sun, Fun, great friends, lots of smokes, and fantastic memories! :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

squid said:


> It's a huge tradeoff for you.....(1) Give up a husband, or (2) Sun, Fun, great friends, lots of smokes, and fantastic memories! :ss


Geez Mike - you should be in sales as well!!!:r


----------



## hollywood

Blueface said:


> List:
> Blueface
> Blueface Sr.
> Blueface Jr.
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> squid
> Madurofan
> *Hollywood!!*


F'ing cool!!!:tu:ss


----------



## snkbyt

wat to sell it Carlos............but you forgot 1 little thing


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

Tobacco World is my local B&M I'll be there
List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
Madurofan
Hollywood!!
Cigartoyz +3


----------



## SaltyMcGee

List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
Madurofan
Hollywood!!
Cigartoyz +3


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

jmcrawf1 said:


> what's the vicinity to west palm beach? I got friends there i could crash with but at this point it's a maybe.


depending on where in west palm it can be anywhere from 15 min to and hour west palm goes pretty far north and west.


----------



## RPB67

Looking at airfare today.

How far is this from the PGA National in West Palm ?


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> Looking at airfare today.
> 
> How far is this from the PGA National in West Palm ?


that would put you about 1/2 hour North of the HERF area


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> that would put you about 1/2 hour North of the HERF area


Maybe a bit more depending on traffic.
45 min. the most on a bad day.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DriftyGypsy said:


> List:
> Blueface
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> squid
> Drifty Gypsy (maybe)





Blueface said:


> List:
> Blueface
> Blueface Sr.
> Blueface Jr.
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> squid
> Madurofan


Okay Carlos I can take a hint... :c


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> that would put you about 1/2 hour North of the HERF area


Not bad, may be staying on the PGA National then.

Uncle lives n the residences there.

My place is rented now and may be rented through then as well.

I gotta work some things out.


----------



## Blueface

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay Carlos I can take a hint... :c


:r
Have no idea how that happened.

Put you back in.


----------



## Blueface

List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
DriftGypsy (maybe)
Madurofan
Hollywood!!
Cigartoyz +3


----------



## croatan

I won't know until much closer to the date, but if I can, I'll be there.


----------



## Blueface

croatan said:


> I won't know until much closer to the date, but if I can, I'll be there.


Well then James:

List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
DriftGypsy (maybe)
Madurofan
Hollywood!!
Cigartoyz +3
Croatan (maybe)


----------



## Blueface

List:
Blueface
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr.
BigVito
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
RPB67
Icehog3
Mr.Maduro
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle)
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
squid
DriftyGypsy (maybe)
Madurofan
Hollywood!!
Cigartoyz +3
Croatan (maybe)


----------



## snkbyt

I talked to Ron...you know he is in for it.........what about the rest of the FL Crews?.........can't miss this one



Blueface said:


> List:
> Blueface
> Blueface Sr.
> Blueface Jr.
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> squid
> DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> Madurofan
> Hollywood!!
> Cigartoyz +3
> Croatan (maybe)


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> I talked to Ron...you know he is in for it.........what about the rest of the FL Crews?.........can't miss this one


Al and Nelson are the only ones missing so far from our bunch.
Bill and Ron have checked in.

List:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
10. RPB67
11. Icehog3
12. Mr.Maduro
13. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
14. ATLHarp
15. akatora
16. n3uka (maybe?)
17. Tristan (& Danielle)
18. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
19. squid
20. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
21. Madurofan
22. Hollywood!!
23. Cigartoyz +3
24. Croatan (maybe)
25. Ron1YY


----------



## akatora

Aah cool! I just talke to Ron as well and he is in for sure :tu


----------



## snkbyt

will help out where I can



Blueface said:


> Al and Nelson are the only ones missing so far from our bunch.
> Bill and Ron have checked in.
> 
> List:
> Blueface
> Blueface Sr.
> Blueface Jr.
> BigVito
> jmcrawf1
> Made in Dade
> cigar_040
> M1903A1
> snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> RPB67
> Icehog3
> Mr.Maduro
> SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> ATLHarp
> akatora
> n3uka (maybe?)
> Tristan (& Danielle)
> Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> squid
> DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> Madurofan
> Hollywood!!
> Cigartoyz +3
> Croatan (maybe)
> Ron1YY


----------



## Blueface

List:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
10. RPB67
11. Icehog3
12. Mr.Maduro
13. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
14. ATLHarp
15. akatora
16. n3uka (maybe?)
17. Tristan (& Danielle)
18. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
19. squid
20. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
21. Madurofan
22. Hollywood!!
23. Cigartoyz +3
24. Croatan (maybe)
25. Ron1YY


----------



## Bigkerm

Being part of the C.FL. Crew I gotta be there !!!!


List:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
10. RPB67
11. Icehog3
12. Mr.Maduro
13. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
14. ATLHarp
15. akatora
16. n3uka (maybe?)
17. Tristan (& Danielle)
18. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
19. squid
20. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
21. Madurofan
22. Hollywood!!
23. Cigartoyz +3
24. Croatan (maybe)
25. Ron1YY
26. Bigkerm


----------



## Puffy69

Oh Snap.Just saw this.Count us in on this one.

List:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
10. RPB67
11. Icehog3
12. Mr.Maduro
13. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
14. ATLHarp
15. akatora
16. n3uka (maybe?)
17. Tristan (& Danielle)
18. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
19. squid
20. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
21. Madurofan
22. Hollywood!!
23. Cigartoyz +3
24. Croatan (maybe)
25. Ron1YY
26. Bigkerm
27. Rock Star
28. Mrs.Rock Star


----------



## Blueface

List:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
10. RPB67
11. Icehog3
12. Mr.Maduro
13. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
14. ATLHarp
15. akatora
16. n3uka (maybe?)
17. Tristan (& Danielle)
18. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
19. squid
20. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
21. Madurofan
22. Hollywood!!
23. Cigartoyz +3
24. Croatan (maybe)
25. Ron1YY
26. Bigkerm
27. Harruculo


----------



## Blueface

*VOTE:

Who would we most like to see at out herf:*

Pepin Garcia

or

Pete Johnson (Tatuaje)


----------



## CobraSkip

Carlos,
Is there a reason you keep leaving my name off the list? I'm an adult you can tell me or do I have to crash?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Blueface said:


> *VOTE:
> 
> Who would we most like to see at out herf:*
> 
> Pepin Garcia
> 
> or
> 
> Pete Johnson (Tatuaje)


Pepin


----------



## squid

SaltyMcGee said:


> Pepin


Good Gawd man....do you have to always give us the hard questions to answer???

That's like asking which one I'd like to make wild passionate love to tonight - Shania Twain or Faith Hill ????

I'm a HUGE fan of both. You might want to poll this one, but, I love the Pepin's.


----------



## BigVito

Does the list look accurate? any else missed? 

list:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip


----------



## cigar_040

Blueface said:


> *VOTE:*
> 
> *Who would we most like to see at out herf:*
> 
> Pepin Garcia
> 
> or
> 
> Pete Johnson (Tatuaje)


*Pepin Garcia*


----------



## Blueface

CobraSkip said:


> Carlos,
> Is there a reason you keep leaving my name off the list? I'm an adult you can tell me or do I have to crash?


:r
Can't think of one.:r


----------



## Made in Dade

Don't forget everyone. Miami Beach is only 30-40- min. drive south. Picture this


----------



## Blueface

squid said:


> Good Gawd man....do you have to always give us the hard questions to answer???
> 
> That's like asking which one I'd like to make wild passionate love to tonight - Shania Twain or Faith Hill ????
> 
> I'm a HUGE fan of both. You might want to poll this one, but, I love the Pepin's.


:r
We're shooting for Pepin.
Will know for sure come 10/6.
As back up, not a bad idea to end up with Pete Johnson.

May be a bit too much to bring both in.
*Trying to see if Pepin will roll for us in person.*
He is going to be rolling in person at TW, same place as the herf, on 10/6 so why not one more time?


----------



## cigar_040

Blueface said:


> *Trying to see if Pepin will roll for us in person.*


:dr :dr :dr


----------



## Blueface

Date is all locked in with TW.


----------



## BigVito

March 4th?


----------



## Blueface

BigVito said:


> March 4th?


Don't do that!
Some may fall victim.

Pre on 2/8
Herf on 2/9


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Don't do that!
> Some may fall victim.
> 
> Pre on 2/8
> Herf on 2/9


:r isn't there a pre pre herf?


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Does the list look accurate? any else missed? 

list:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. Mrs.Ron1YY


Don't even think about going without me!!!!!


Doreen


----------



## Ron1YY

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Does the list look accurate? any else missed?
> 
> list:
> 1. Blueface
> 2. Blueface Sr.
> 3. Blueface Jr.
> 4. BigVito
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. Ron1YY
> 33. Bigkerm
> 34. Harruculo
> 35. Rock Star
> 36. Mrs.Rock Star
> 37. CobraSkip
> 38. Mrs.Ron1YY
> 
> Don't even think about going without me!!!!!
> 
> Doreen


Not in a million year Honey!!!!! We'll be there one way or another!!!!! Some of you know what I mean. All else can call me.

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Does the list look accurate? any else missed?


No, it ain't accurate Carlos. BigVito is going in March, so you can take him off this list.

:r


----------



## cigar_040

icehog3 said:


> No, it ain't accurate Carlos. BigVito is going in March, so you can take him off this list.
> 
> :r


Damn........and I wanted to meet Perry too !!!!


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :r isn't there a pre pre herf?


sure on the nite of the 7th


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Is TMoneY going to have to attend this?


----------



## icehog3

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is TMoneY going to have to attend this?


Yes.


----------



## cigar_040

cigar_040 said:


> Now to start working the extra shifts !!!!


Ok.....I should have this paid for by the end of September barring some unfortunate incident.

Extra-shifts are already planned
.....


----------



## snkbyt

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is TMoneY going to have to attend this?


snow in CT or sunshine in FL......................what do you think?


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> Ok.....I should have this paid for by the end of September barring some unfortunate incident.
> 
> Extra-shifts are already planned
> .....


WTG bulldog


----------



## cigar_040

*176 days until Pre-Herf....*


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> *176 days until Pre-Herf....*


is that all?


----------



## RPB67

The only problem I have is -

Feb and flying out of Logan. 

I hope we have no dam snow here to delay of cancel flights then.


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> The only problem I have is -
> 
> Feb and flying out of Logan.
> 
> I hope we have no dam snow here to delay of cancel flights then.


maybe come down (and stay) for the pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-herf in January so to avoid any delays for MMHIII attendence............:r


----------



## RPB67

I wish .

I am working out arrangemnets now.


----------



## cousteux

add my name to the list I'll be there


----------



## Blueface

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Does the list look accurate? any else missed?
> 
> list:
> 1. Blueface
> 2. Blueface Sr.
> 3. Blueface Jr.
> 4. BigVito
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. Ron1YY
> 33. Bigkerm
> 34. Harruculo
> 35. Rock Star
> 36. Mrs.Rock Star
> 37. CobraSkip
> 38. Mrs.Ron1YY
> 
> Don't even think about going without me!!!!!
> 
> Doreen


:r:r:r
We know who is the boss!


----------



## Blueface

Updated list:
1. Blueface
2. Blueface Sr.
3. Blueface Jr.
4. BigVito
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. Mrs.Ron1YY
40. cousteux


----------



## Blueface

Wow!!!
40 and counting!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Wow!!!
> 40 and counting!!!


was thinking the same thing

good idea having it here next year....................can't wait


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> We know who is the boss!


Yeah......Clara and I are!!!!!

Doreen


----------



## Blueface

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Yeah......Clara and I are!!!!!
> 
> Doreen


ouch......

Why remind me?:r


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Updated list:
> 1. Blueface
> 2. Blueface Sr.
> 3. Blueface Jr.
> 4. BigVito
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. .20 Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. . Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz +3
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> *32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY*
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> *39. Mrs.Ron1YY*
> 40. cousteux


Hmmm......... Where is Clara in the list Carlos??????


----------



## Blueface

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm......... Where is Clara in the list Carlos??????


I thought about it.
Have to go back and modify all the count numbers.
Later when I get back from the office.


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> I thought about it.
> Have to go back and modify all the count numbers.
> Later when I get back from the office.


Well if you want me to, I'll call her and tell her about it :r :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> Well if you want me to, I'll call her and tell her about it :r :tu


ouch!


----------



## Ron1YY

WOW!!!! That's going to leave a mark!!!! Said as I slide back into the Shadows :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!! That's going to leave a mark!!!! Said as I slide back into the Shadows :r
> 
> Ron


Well Ron I didnt get a chance to meet ya last time and dont looks like im going to meet ya this time. Maybe in Feb, Me and Alex is going to meet up with a few possibles tomorrow at La Con's in orlando. Your not dodging me r u:gn:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well Ron I didnt get a chance to meet ya last time and dont looks like im going to meet ya this time. Maybe in Feb, Me and Alex is going to meet up with a few possibles tomorrow at La Con's in orlando. *Your not dodging me r u*:gn:chk


I would never dodge a chance to hang with a CS bro. Just can't get free until Saturday. We will meet in Feb Bro

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I would never dodge a chance to hang with a CS bro. Just can't get free until Saturday. We will meet in Feb Bro
> 
> Ron


u bet:tu


----------



## mikey202

Hell Ya!!! I'm in for sure!!!! But I'm not on the "Swede" clean-up crew this time!!!:r I did my tour of duty already!!!!

This is going to be GREAT!!!! Imagine...a round of the "dice game" with 50 - 100 people!!!! Someone is going to need a delivery truck!!!:ss

Put the Wifey on the list too, but I messed up and told her that the Casino was just down the street!!!:hn


----------



## Blueface

Updated list:
1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202


----------



## RenoB

Updated list:
1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)


----------



## txdyna65

Ok Carlos add Gracie and me to the list. She said she would do her best to tolerate you again :r

she didnt really say it, but probably thought it 

By the way, awesome lineup of folks so far


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Ok Carlos add Gracie and me to the list. She said she would do her best to tolerate you again :r
> 
> she didnt really say it, but probably thought it
> 
> By the way, awesome lineup of folks so far


Now *I DEFINATELY HAVE TO* make it there!!!


----------



## Blueface

Updated list:
1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)


----------



## fireman43

Carlos, add myself and the wife to the list. I am definitely gonna try my best to make this one!


----------



## cigar_040

*175 days until Pre-Herf....*


----------



## Blueface

Updated list:
1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

So have you figured out a Host Hotel yet... we all can't crash at your place...


----------



## RPB67

DriftyGypsy said:


> So have you figured out a Host Hotel yet... we all can't crash at your place...


The Ritz is in Palm Beach.


----------



## Blueface

DriftyGypsy said:


> So have you figured out a Host Hotel yet... we all can't crash at your place...


Now that the list is growing, will work on that next.
Need to know roughly how many so I can try to get the best group deals possible.
Any help by any computer wiz that can locate some great deals for us would certainly be appreciated.

*TW is in Coconut Creek.
4640 North Powerline Road, Coconut Creek, FL 33073 *
Surrounding towns are Boca Raton, Deerfield Beach and Pompano Beach.
There are no hotels immediately surrounding TW as it is in an industrial park area.
However, plenty of them within 10-15 minutes, the most.
There are many hotels along I95 and TW is just a couple of minutes from it.

One location I will be speaking with is the property where my wife works.....Embassy Suites in Boca Raton.
Problem is they are big with snow birds.

Again, any help that will expedite the search for me will be very much appreciated.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Blueface said:


> Now that the list is growing, will work on that next.
> Need to know roughly how many so I can try to get the best group deals possible.
> Any help by any computer wiz that can locate some great deals for us would certainly be appreciated.
> 
> *TW is in Coconut Creek.
> 4640 North Powerline Road, Coconut Creek, FL 33073 *
> Surrounding towns are Boca Raton, Deerfield Beach and Pompano Beach.
> There are no hotels immediately surrounding TW as it is in an industrial park area.
> However, plenty of them within 10-15 minutes, the most.
> There are many hotels along I95 and TW is just a couple of minutes from it.
> 
> One location I will be speaking with is the property where my wife works.....Embassy Suites in Boca Raton.
> Problem is they are big with snow birds.
> 
> Again, any help that will expedite the search for me will be very much appreciated.


Check PM's there also maybe other Hampton Inns a little farther...


----------



## BigVito

DriftyGypsy said:


> Check PM's there also maybe other Hampton Inns a little farther...


I checked my Pm's nothing new


----------



## RPB67

There is a Raddison in Boca that is great.


----------



## Blueface

There are a bunch of hotels in Boca.
YOu have the Hampton Inn Suites, Doubletree, Embassy, Radisson, Hilton, Marriott Spring Hill and that other one they have that is similar to it.
On 95 near TW there are many more.
Just a matter of the best rate we can get with a group as opposed to regular snow bird season rates.


----------



## BigVito

snow bird :fu


----------



## Jbailey

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights


----------



## snkbyt

cool............45 and climbing :tu


----------



## squid

Jbailey said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights


Starting to look like a Club Stogie Hall of Fame with so many "infamous" brothers, sisters, and their better halves! Can't wait to see some of you folks in person that I've been posting with for a while now! Bring it on!!!!


----------



## floydpink

After hearing the tales of the South Florida's way of throwin down, I am going to really try to take the 3 hour ride down for this one.

I am horrible at following threads and would greatly appreciate it if someone can tell me the date when it is determined. If it has already been determined and I missed the post, forgive my ignorance once again.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I need a mod to ban me from this thread..............


----------



## snkbyt

2/08 on the 8th 9th & 10th and maybe the 7th as well



floydpink said:


> After hearing the tales of the South Florida's way of throwin down, I am going to really try to take the 3 hour ride down for this one.
> 
> I am horrible at following threads and would greatly appreciate it if someone can tell me the date when it is determined. If it has already been determined and I missed the post, forgive my ignorance once again.


----------



## squid

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I need a mod to ban me from this thread..............


Come on, Michelle. You know you want it!!! :ss


----------



## volfan

put me down for a maybe please.

scottie


----------



## Blueface

volfan said:


> put me down for a maybe please.
> 
> scottie


Alright Scottie!!!
Glad to hear it.


----------



## cigar_040

*174 days until Pre-Herf....*


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> *174 days until Pre-Herf....*


so that would be 173 to the pre-pre-herf................:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> so that would be 173 to the pre-pre-herf................:ss


This may be one of the Biggest Baddest get downs we've had....EVER!!!!! Sounds like a case of Port and some other Stuff !!!!!

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

*173 days until Pre-Pre-Herf....*
*174 days until Pre-Herf....*
*175 days until Main-Herf....*


----------



## RPB67

cigar_040 said:


> *173 days until Pre-Pre-Herf....*
> *174 days until Pre-Herf....*
> *175 days until Main-Herf....*


:tu:ss:tu:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> *173 days until Pre-Pre-Herf....*
> *174 days until Pre-Herf....*
> *175 days until Main-Herf....*


R U shur


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

squid said:


> Come on, Michelle. You know you want it!!! :ss


Are we still talking about the herf??


----------



## nozero

:tu
Wow, talk about flashbacks. I did the first half of my junior year at Deerfield Beach High School and finished at Coconut Creek High, first living at Palm Aire Village. Is it still there across from the Pompano Race Track in Pompano? We ended up living in Coral Springs. 

I had a great year there before being dragged to Oklahoma City when my Dad changed commodity broker jobs. I recall great nights on the A1A in Ft. Lauderdale, as well as some super fun bridge diving from open or up position canal bridges into the canals of Boca Raton. It was not legal, but I never got caught! Lots of great memories of swimming at the Barefoot Mailman in Boca. Is it still there?

The concerts at Miami Jai-Alai , and at the Hollywood Sportatorium. Those are some memories to :dr over. I can remember half of them! Those were the days my friend... If I win the PCH Sweepstakes or the Texas Lottery in time, I'd love to make this trip... If not, I wish all those able to attend the best possible experience ever!

No intention of thread jacking, I just got carried away...


----------



## squid

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Are we still talking about the herf??


Woo Hoo!!!! But of course we are...of course we are!!


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights

So, is this the current and accurate count? for some reason, Ron called Europe and someplace in the Orient????? 

Doreen


----------



## Ron1YY

That can't be it. This has only been up for a week. I'm sure more will want to be in Florida in Feb rather than Oh, IDk, say the COLD!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

OK here is a contest for the MMHIII in 2/08

the first CS member to post a pic of me (snkbyt) with a full smile w/no obstruction wins a 5er pack and a jar a BBQ Sauce.............oh and here is the catch..............it has to from the HERF not any of the pre-HERFs.............good luck to all (those that know me know this won't be easy)


----------



## cigar_040

snkbyt said:


> OK here is a contest for the MMHIII in 2/08
> 
> the first CS member to post a pic of me (snkbyt) with a full smile w/no obstruction wins a 5er pack and a jar a BBQ Sauce.............oh and here is the catch..............it has to from the HERF not any of the pre-HERFs.............good luck to all (those that know me know this won't be easy)


This should be good.........


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I hope no one tips off the paparazzi!!! :r:r


----------



## Nely

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hope no one tips off the paparazzi!!! :r:r


Damn you monkeys! I wont miss it unless i die by then!:ss


----------



## n3uka

How close is the Hard Rock Casino?
http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/

Might be a fun place to check out too? Pre-herf gambling anyone?


----------



## Blueface

n3uka said:


> How close is the Hard Rock Casino?
> http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/
> 
> Might be a fun place to check out too? Pre-herf gambling anyone?


Pretty close.
THat is one of places I am awaiting a call back from.


----------



## RPB67

n3uka said:


> How close is the Hard Rock Casino?
> http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/
> 
> Might be a fun place to check out too? Pre-herf gambling anyone?


I would stay there, that place sounds like fun.

Carlos, what about the Raddison.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Carlos.......I found 'em for you!!! You might want to pass these around at the herf.... I know you were looking for them!!!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/clt/403590393.html


----------



## 68TriShield

n3uka said:


> How close is the Hard Rock Casino?
> http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/
> 
> Might be a fun place to check out too? Pre-herf gambling anyone?


Catchy tune :tu


----------



## Blueface

Mr.Maduro said:


> Carlos.......I found 'em for you!!! You might want to pass these around at the herf.... I know you were looking for them!!!
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/clt/403590393.html


I saw your PM.
That is too freaking funny!


----------



## Tristan

snkbyt said:


> OK here is a contest for the MMHIII in 2/08
> 
> the first CS member to post a pic of me (snkbyt) with a full smile w/no obstruction wins a 5er pack and a jar a BBQ Sauce.............oh and here is the catch..............it has to from the HERF not any of the pre-HERFs.............good luck to all (those that know me know this won't be easy)


You didn't think this one through Alex. I am proud and honored to post a picture of one of the only times I've ever seen Alex smile:


----------



## snkbyt

Tristan said:


> You didn't think this one through Alex. I am proud and honored to post a picture of one of the only times I've ever seen Alex smile:


I believe that this is from the video..........rule is that the pic has to be from a camera and be taken on the 9th of February 2008


----------



## Tristan

snkbyt said:


> I believe that this is from the video..........rule is that the pic has to be from a camera and be taken on the 9th of February 2008


:r It was a good try though; technically it was from a camera. One that is taking 30 pictures a second :ss Now I see the date! I will be victorious!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> I believe that this is from the video..........rule is that the pic has to be from a camera and be taken on the 9th of February 2008


That picture is still quite a shock....you should have had a warning on that Tristan:r


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> I believe that this is from the video..........rule is that the pic has to be from a camera and be taken on the 9th of February 2008


Thats my birthday weekend. You better smile.


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> Thats my birthday weekend. You better smile.


we'll see but not making any promises................................:r


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> we'll see but not making any promises................................:r


Just once anyway.

Then I can snap a photo and win the contest.....:r


----------



## txdyna65

snkbyt said:


> OK here is a contest for the MMHIII in 2/08
> 
> the first CS member to post a pic of me (snkbyt) with a full smile w/no obstruction wins a 5er pack and a jar a BBQ Sauce.............oh and here is the catch..............it has to from the HERF not any of the pre-HERFs.............good luck to all (those that know me know this won't be easy)


Isnt that like trying to get a picture of Rosie Odonnel without food in her hands or mouth??


----------



## cigar_040

txdyna65 said:


> Isnt that like trying to get a picture of Rosie Odonnel without food in her hands or mouth??


I think it'd be easier getting another photo of Britney w/o panties.......


----------



## squid

txdyna65 said:


> Isnt that like trying to get a picture of Rosie Odonnel without food in her hands or mouth??


:r Now THAT is a classic line that I will now use!


----------



## j6ppc

Put me down as a definate maybe - hope I can finally make it to one of these.


----------



## cigar_040

j6ppc said:


> Put me down as a definate maybe - hope I can finally make it to one of these.


:chk  :chk  :chk​


----------



## snkbyt

j6ppc said:


> Put me down as a definate maybe - hope I can finally make it to one of these.


hope to C ya there


----------



## Ron1YY

So what is the latest count?

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> So what is the latest count?
> 
> Ron


more than a few but less than to many


----------



## Ron1YY

Mrs.Ron1YY said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 
> So, is this the current and accurate count? for some reason, Ron called Europe and someplace in the Orient?????
> 
> Doreen


This is the last list I could find. Good start I would say.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> more than a few but less than to many


Is there really such a thing as too many?

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Is there really such a thing as too many?
> 
> Ron


NO.......not really


----------



## j6ppc

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)


----------



## Bigkerm

The more there are, means I gots to get some more cigars to put a smacking on some of these fools !!! 



:ss


----------



## mikey202

j6ppc said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202 And Wifey
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 46. J6ppc (maybe)
> 47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)


Forgot to add the wife!!!:tu


----------



## CobraSkip

Looks like even if Kris takes out the tables, we'll still overflow into the alley behind the shop. 
BTW I saw madeindade the other day, he's now working at Sabor Havana in PBG.
I heard a bad rumor that Ron might be seen in LJs in Juno soon.


----------



## jmcrawf1

CobraSkip said:


> Looks like even if Kris takes out the tables, we'll still overflow into the alley behind the shop.
> BTW I saw madeindade the other day, he's now working at Sabor Havana in PBG.
> I heard a bad rumor that Ron might be seen in LJs in Juno soon.


PBG as in Palm Beach Gardens?!?


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> The more there are, means I gots to get some more cigars to put a smacking on some of these fools !!!
> 
> :ss


From first hand knowledge, THAT is a scary statement!!!!!!!!! This time, I'll be ready for you:gn

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

grr............


----------



## Ron1YY

CobraSkip said:


> *BTW I saw madeindade the other day, he's now working at Sabor Havana in PBG.* .


Yup!!!!!! Mikey has been enjoying the hell out of it too!!!!!!



CobraSkip said:


> *I heard a bad rumor that Ron might be seen in LJs in Juno soon.*


Not a rumor!!!!!! I'll be there Saturday. Come on in and see what kind of CS Welcome I give the Bro's :mn

Ron


----------



## Nely

Nely said:


> Damn you monkeys! I wont miss it unless i die by then!:ss


Latest count. I added my self to the list:

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Yup!!!!!! Mikey has been enjoying the hell out of it too!!!!!!
> 
> Not a rumor!!!!!! I'll be there Saturday. Come on in and see what kind of CS Welcome I give the Bro's :mn
> 
> Ron


I'll be there................:ss


----------



## akatora

Nely said:


> Latest count. I added my self to the list:
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 46. J6ppc (maybe)
> 47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Nely


I added my girl, Deniz to the trip. I´m not 100% sure will can, but I will do my best.

//Sebastian


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> I'll be there................:ss


ME TOO!!!! When the Marines need help...the Army is on the way!!!!!:ss
See ya Saturday Ron.


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> ME TOO!!!! When the Marines need help...the Army is on the way!!!!!:ss
> See ya Saturday Ron.


duty calls...........HERF road trip (here we go again)


----------



## RPB67

Bringing a guest now.

Looks like I am in for the whole weekend.

The RPB clan will be invading FLA. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> Bringing a guest now.
> 
> Looks like I am in for the whole weekend.
> 
> The RPB clan will be invading FLA. :tu


Soprano's Road Trip


----------



## RPB67

You know it.

I figure I may as well stay the weekend. Going to be arriving on Friday and leaving Sunday. 

I will do my travel plans next week.


----------



## King James

Can I squeeze into somones luggage (anyone who has met me will probably chuckle at that) Seriously though, still no clue on If I will have the $$ to pull this off. Maybe I can start walkin' now


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> Can I squeeze into somones luggage (anyone who has met me will probably chuckle at that) Seriously though, still no clue on If I will have the $$ to pull this off. Maybe I can start walkin' now


you missed your last chance to HERF in FL......I wouldn't miss this one if I were you


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Can I squeeze into somones luggage (anyone who has met me will probably chuckle at that) Seriously though, still no clue on If I will have the $$ to pull this off. Maybe I can start walkin' now


I can throw you in the bed for $200


snkbyt said:


> you missed your last chance to HERF in FL......I wouldn't miss this one if I were you


:tpd:


----------



## tchariya

Blueface said:


> and...............................I can just see it.
> South Florida..............
> Cuban cigars..............
> Mojitos?
> Could possibly be "the official drink of the 2008 MMH III".


Hey I know someone that would walk miles in the hot sun to get ALL the ingredients for mjitos!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Hey I know someone that would walk miles in the hot sun to get ALL the ingredients for mjitos!


:r:r:r


----------



## tchariya

On that note....

I'm in!


----------



## snkbyt

tchariya said:


> On that note....
> 
> I'm in!


 what took you so long to decide?


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> what took you so long to decide?


he was scared of sneaky butt


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> he was scared of sneaky butt


what did I do?............:r..man ya attend a few HERFs and seldom smile and then get a rep for scaring the chit out of folks


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> what did I do?............:r..man ya attend a few HERFs and seldom smile and then get a rep for scaring the chit out of folks


:r just mention man cave to Than


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> what did I do?............:r..man ya attend a few HERFs and seldom smile and then get a rep for scaring the chit out of folks


He's a swell guy.....only thing that has any bite is his sauce.:ss


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> :r just mention man cave to Than


You had to go there!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> You had to go there!


I only went there looking for you.


----------



## tchariya

hah....I don't like to stick around too long in the man cave...in and out as they say!

or...get my business over with and get outta there!

I'm just waiting for Tom to school us a little for going down this 'path'

Walk the line baby....walk the line...


----------



## Blueface

Folks,
Keep 'em coming.
I can't get a price on accomodations until I have the best possible idea of how many rooms we may need.
If you are interested, please add your name to the list so we can come to a more accurate count.
Still plenty of time but rather get it out of the way as soon as we can.


----------



## replicant_argent

snkbyt said:


> get a rep for scaring the chit out of folks


You don't need me for that Alex.....

On the other hand......


----------



## tchariya

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe)
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)


----------



## snkbyt

so what are you saying Pete?



replicant_argent said:


> You don't need me for that Alex.....
> 
> On the other hand......


----------



## ATLHARP

Bump!


Counting the days!


ATL


----------



## snkbyt

ATLHARP said:


> Bump!
> 
> Counting the days!
> 
> ATL


me too...................it'll be nice to see old friends again


----------



## RPB67

Better add the fiance to the list with me.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Better add the fiance to the list with me.


Say it aint so Rich!

J/K wow thats big news!!!!:tu Congrats Brother!!!!!


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo congrats Rich  cant wait to meet your better half


----------



## snkbyt

MMHIII bump...........now that MMHII is almost here


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

Dont count me in for accommodations tobacco world is my local b&m I will be sleeping in my own bed, but i will be there


----------



## Blueface

OK guys,
When I return from this week's travels around the country, will shoot to finalize hotel accomodations.
I have a few possibilities that I am working on.
Embassy Suites, Hard Rock to name a couple.

*Can you guys post next to your name on the list if you will be needing a room?
That would help tremendously.*

ONE BIG QUESTION:
Are we doing this on Super Bowl Sunday or is it past that?
Need to look up the schedule.


----------



## replicant_argent

Is there a reason my wife and I aren't on the list, at least as Maybes?

:ss I suppose we should be looking for a place to maybe stay too.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)


----------



## Ron1YY

Sorry Bro. Fixed

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry Bro. Fixed
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 46. J6ppc (maybe)
> 47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Nely
> 49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent


:tu Waiting to see hotel information then the damage will incur


----------



## snkbyt

isn't Carlos out of town again?



BigVito said:


> :tu Waiting to see hotel information then the damage will incur


----------



## floydpink

Is there a Marriott nearby? If so, can someone pm me? I may be able to help out any brothers needing a place to stay with a discount, not sure.


----------



## snkbyt

floydpink said:


> Is there a Marriott nearby? If so, can someone pm me? I may be able to help out any brothers needing a place to stay with a discount, not sure.


PM ron1yy if blueface doesn't chime in


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> isn't Carlos out of town again?


yup. For a week


----------



## floydpink

snkbyt said:


> PM ron1yy if blueface doesn't chime in


Ok. I leave for Singer Island tommorow and will when I get back if I don't hear from him.


----------



## Blueface

floydpink said:


> Is there a Marriott nearby? If so, can someone pm me? I may be able to help out any brothers needing a place to stay with a discount, not sure.


Right in the same complex as the Embassy Suites and the Double Tree in Boca, there are two Marriott properties.
There is the Spring Hill Suites and a sister property.
There is also a Hampton Inn and a Hilton Garden Inn in the area.
There is a Hilton and a Radisson also.
Plenty of hotels.

Sit tight until this weekend.
Will hopefully be able to know group rates by then.


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Right in the same complex as the Embassy Suites and the Double Tree in Boca, there are two Marriott properties.
> There is the Spring Hill Suites and a sister property.
> There is also a Hampton Inn and a Hilton Garden Inn in the area.
> There is a Hilton and a Radisson also.
> Plenty of hotels.
> 
> Sit tight until this weekend.
> Will hopefully be able to know group rates by then.


hurry up already :r I want to stay at a four star hotel


----------



## MiamiE

Throw me in the mix for this Carlos. I dont come one much anymore, but we have had some good times bro. I am in!

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)


----------



## Addiction

I'm definately in, just have to finish reading the thread to get the details.


----------



## Addiction

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)


----------



## Addiction

Also a suggestion: would it be possible to get a simple 1 page stickie post that had just the dates, hotels, activities list etc? Its going to be impossible to be sure you see every piece of information if its only in this thread.


----------



## RenoB

Want to get my flight booked while seats are still available on the most desireable flights at the most desireable fare. If I arrive at 8pm on Friday and depart at noon on Sunday, is there a shuttle to/from the hotel area?


----------



## icehog3

Addiction said:


> Also a suggestion: would it be possible to get a simple 1 page stickie post that had just the dates, hotels, activities list etc? Its going to be impossible to be sure you see every piece of information if its only in this thread.


People have been able to follow these details in the Shack Herf thread, MMHI & II, and countless others....just subscribe to it and read all the new posts, I think 2 different threads will jus be a PITA and confusing to those who are already handling it this way. :2


----------



## Ron1YY

Depending when people are flying in and out, I will be able to pick up and drop off. I am very close to PBI airport. Maybe one of the Bros near the Ft. Lauderdale Airport can help a few bros out. I'm thinking about renting an SUV or Van for that weekend.

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist

Alex and I met when he was here (in MD) a few weeks ago, he was telling me this is going to be a great herf and I should try to make it. Airfare seems to be less in the summer, which is when the time of year I've vacationed there, I'll keep looking. Any tips on finding "the deals"? Thanks in advance.
Ted


----------



## BigVito

updated with number of rooms for me. 

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. BigVito (1 Room)
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> updated with number of rooms for me.
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. BigVito (1 Room)
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt).............1 room X 3 nights
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 46. J6ppc (maybe)
> 47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Nely
> 49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 51. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)


update w/room request


----------



## BigVito

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5.
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5.
> 6. jmcrawf1
> 7. Made in Dade
> 8. cigar_040
> 9. M1903A1
> 10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 12. RPB67
> 13. Icehog3
> 14. Mr.Maduro
> 15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 17. ATLHarp
> 18. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 19. n3uka (maybe?)
> 20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 24. squid
> 25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 26. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. mikey202
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 46. J6ppc (maybe)
> 47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Nely
> 49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 51. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)


Perry I see that your name is now missing...........WTF...you bailing?


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> Perry I see that your name is now missing...........WTF...you bailing?


yes.


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> yes.


hope you change our mind back to show up


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> hope you change our mind back to show up


so do I, we will see how I am and about $$$ February is a long ways off. :tu
If all else fails I will have a CFH


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

BigVito said:


> so do I, we will see how I am and about $$$ February is a long ways off. :tu
> If all else fails I will have a CFH


Perry the Pearman is a piker!!


----------



## Dux

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5.
6. jmcrawf1
7. Made in Dade
8. cigar_040
9. M1903A1
10. 11. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
12. RPB67
13. Icehog3
14. Mr.Maduro
15 .16. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
17. ATLHarp
18. akatora + mrs. akatora
19. n3uka (maybe?)
20. 21. Tristan (& Danielle)
22. 23. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
24. squid
25. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
26. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. mikey202
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
46. J6ppc (maybe)
47. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Nely
49. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
50. 51. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible


----------



## mikey202

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible

I took the liberty to fix the #'s and added the wifey.:ss


----------



## RenoB

RenoB said:


> Want to get my flight booked while seats are still available on the most desireable flights at the most desireable fare. If I arrive at 8pm on Friday and depart at noon on Sunday, is there a shuttle to/from the hotel area?


Flights booked.

Need rides and a room, willing to share.

The countdown begins. . .


----------



## Puffy69

This is gonna be sooo much fun..No room yet...Is there a place where everyone is staying? I havent been keeping up..

Edit: caught up on some posts..would it be better for us to fly into pbi or ft lauderdale? wanna stay at the marriot


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sorry for being such a newbie, but I looked through the last few pages and couldn't find any dates. Has that been decided yet? The airline kinda has to know that info. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

ToddziLLa said:


> Sorry for being such a newbie, but I looked through the last few pages and couldn't find any dates. Has that been decided yet? The airline kinda has to know that info. :tu


Saturday, Feb. 9th is the main Herf. I will most likely host the pre-herf at LJ's

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> _works for me lets just say its on _
> 
> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF LJ's)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


here is the info on the dates


----------



## itstim

Put me down for this. It has been a couple of years since I have herfed with you guys in Florida! It has been waaaaaaaaaay too long!

I need to represent the Commonwealth!

I will bring my brother Mike with me too.


----------



## snkbyt

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)


58 and counting


----------



## Puffy69

Rock Star said:


> This is gonna be sooo much fun..No room yet...Is there a place where everyone is staying? I havent been keeping up..
> 
> Edit: caught up on some posts..*would it be better for us to fly into pbi or ft lauderdale? wanna stay at the marriot*


Bump..Help me out Ron


----------



## CobraSkip

They are about equidistant but PBI is easier to get in and out of. I would decide by cost or convince from your point of origin.


----------



## Ron1YY

Rock Star said:


> Bump..Help me out Ron


Let me know what day you are flying in and out. Also which airport. PBI is closer to me, But I can make calls if Ft Lauderdale is your choice.

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Let me know what day you are flying in and out. Also which airport. PBI is closer to me, But I can make calls if Ft Lauderdale is your choice.
> 
> Ron


If I make it I will be flying into PBI


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> If I make it I will be flying into PBI


Shoot me a PM and let me know.

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Shoot me a PM and let me know.
> 
> Ron


I'll even make a new thread about it


----------



## Tristan

Northwest Airlines Flight #250
depart 9:00pm
evening Detroit Wayne County Metropolitan Airport (DTW)
Detroit

arrive 11:58pm
evening Fort Lauderdale International (FLL)
Fort Lauderdale

Seat(s): Not Assigned
Meal: none
Cabin: Economy
Equipment: 320
Duration: 2hr 58min
Approximate Distance: 1135 miles

Total Duration: 4hr 26min
Total Distance: 1502 miles

:tu :ss


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> Northwest Airlines Flight #250
> depart 9:00pm
> evening Detroit Wayne County Metropolitan Airport (DTW)
> Detroit
> 
> arrive 11:58pm
> evening Fort Lauderdale International (FLL)
> Fort Lauderdale
> 
> Seat(s): Not Assigned
> Meal: none
> Cabin: Economy
> Equipment: 320
> Duration: 2hr 58min
> Approximate Distance: 1135 miles
> 
> Total Duration: 4hr 26min
> Total Distance: 1502 miles
> 
> :tu :ss


 you live in Detroit?


----------



## Blueface

RenoB said:


> Flights booked.
> 
> Need rides and a room, willing to share.
> 
> The countdown begins. . .


Sorry I could not get back to you sooner as the flu laid me out real good.

Now that I am feeling better, will f/u with the hotels to finalize rates.
Should have that done by Friday (fingers crossed).


----------



## Tristan

BigVito said:


> you live in Detroit?


Nope; Wausau, WI; Wausau to Detroit to FLL; I didn't copy paste the whole, it took up too much space! Now I guess it's irrelevant! :chk Danielle and I are coming fo' sho'! :tu :bl


----------



## Tristan

Blueface said:


> Sorry I could not get back to you sooner as the flu laid me out real good.
> 
> Now that I am feeling better, will f/u with the hotels to finalize rates.
> Should have that done by Friday (fingers crossed).


Carlos! I hope you feel 100% soon bro!

Danielle and I will need a hotel room for 5 nights, starting Wednesday, Feb 6 - Sunday, Feb 10. Firm bed that doesn't make too much noise is preferred :r :ss


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> Nope; Wausau, WI; Wausau to Detroit to FLL; I didn't copy paste the whole, it took up too much space! Now I guess it's irrelevant! :chk Danielle and I are coming fo' sho'! :tu :bl


thought maybe you were visiting Booker.


----------



## RenoB

Blueface said:


> Sorry I could not get back to you sooner as the flu laid me out real good.
> 
> Now that I am feeling better, will f/u with the hotels to finalize rates.
> Should have that done by Friday (fingers crossed).


Just glad to have ya back bro!



Tristan said:


> Now I guess it's irrelevant! :chk Danielle and I are coming fo' sho'! :tu :bl


Woo Hoo, way to git r done!


----------



## RPB67

Tristan said:


> Nope; Wausau, WI; Wausau to Detroit to FLL; I didn't copy paste the whole, it took up too much space! Now I guess it's irrelevant! :chk Danielle and I are coming fo' sho'! :tu :bl


Is Florida ready !


----------



## Puffy69

Ron1YY said:


> Let me know what day you are flying in and out. Also which airport. PBI is closer to me, But I can make calls if Ft Lauderdale is your choice.
> 
> Ron


thats cool..i was just trying to figure out the best city to fly into that has a marriot near by..i want to make the best of it so i'll prolly fly in thursday..im gonna get my wife to figure it out..keep ya posted..



Tristan said:


> Nope; Wausau, WI; Wausau to Detroit to FLL; I didn't copy paste the whole, it took up too much space! Now I guess it's irrelevant! :chk Danielle and I are coming fo' sho'! :tu :bl


what day you going?


----------



## Jbailey

Still trying to figure out the best way to fly in, how to get there, and where to stay. 

Been trying to follow the thread about this, hope it works out.


----------



## snkbyt

I love it when a plan comes together :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I have a heap of questions..........I'm a woman afterall?

I was thinking (IF I definately come) to hang around a few days after like I did in Chicago. This poses the questions of whether I would book somewhere close to the herfs for the entire time or need to move closer to the city after the herfs (like i did in chitown?)

I would look at flying straight to Florida from NZ on Thursday which would get me there at some ungodly hour of the night or early morning by the look of things.(only one flight out of NZ per day to LA). I suppose depending on where everyone is staying is whether they would have a shuttle running at that time. Is the distances worth looking at hiring a car (you guys drive on the wrong side of the road!)

I am thinking out loud so to speak, just trying to sort it all out in my head. I have google earthed a few places but still hard get the feel of it all. Any input from locals would be appreciated. 
Thanks Carlos for looking into the hotel rates.


----------



## Blueface

First Hotel to respond

Figured I would tackle one of the nicer ones first and work backwards for rates.

Embassy Suites Hotel
Boca Raton, FL
561-994-8200

About 15 minutes north of TW.
Rate of $189.

Sounds high but it is February in Florida.
Snowbirds everywhere!!!
They have a GREAT full order FREE Breakfast.
Cocktails free from 5:30 to 7:00.
Two rooms.
Can be a bedroom with a double bed or a king size.
The living room has a pull out sofa bed.
Not a bad rate or deal if you team up with someone.

Many other hotels I will be f/u with and will post.
Nine more in fact.
Here are the ones I am looking at:

Best Western, Deerfield Beach
Best Western, Boca Raton
Hilton Garden Inn, Boca Raton
Hilton, Deerfield Beach
Courtyard by Marriott, Boca Raton
Springhill Suites by Marriott, Boca Raton
Hampton Inn, Boca Raton
Hampton Inn, Deerfield Beach
Doubletree, Boca Raton

If these don't work out well, will hit part two of the list.


----------



## Blueface

Second hotel to respond

Doubletree in Boca Raton
SOLD OUT


----------



## Blueface

Third hotel to respond

Springhill Suites, Boca Raton
$219

They are on crack.
They are across from the Embassy Suites and Doubletree.
Much better deal at the Embassy but don't know if some prefer Marriott points over Hilton.


----------



## CobraSkip

Some of us locals could arrange an escort service for the people who drink with the wrong hand. [remember if you shift with your left hand if you hold your beer in your right]


----------



## snkbyt

CobraSkip said:


> Some of us locals could arrange an escort service for the people who drink with the wrong hand. [remember if you shift with your left hand if you hold your beer in your right]


what about rooms for rent?


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> Third hotel to respond
> 
> Springhill Suites, Boca Raton
> $219
> 
> They are on crack.
> They are across from the Embassy Suites and Doubletree.
> Much better deal at the Embassy but don't know if some prefer Marriott points over Hilton.


There is always the Ritz .


----------



## Blueface

Fourth hotel to respond

Hampton Inn
Deerfieled Beach, FL
954-481-1221

Literally 5 minutes from TW.
Rate of $169


----------



## King James

Carlos, it may be in this thread already but I didn't see it. How early would you say I'd have to book hotel/air fare to make this? I guess the hotel is less of a concern because I'm sure I could probably pay someone to stay on the floor, but air fare especially. I'll do my best to get down there for this


----------



## The Professor

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
*59. The Professor (maybe)*

I put myself down as a maybe. It's gonna depend on (a) whether Michelle comes and (b) whether I can fit it into my schedule....


----------



## Blueface

King James said:


> Carlos, it may be in this thread already but I didn't see it. How early would you say I'd have to book hotel/air fare to make this? I guess the hotel is less of a concern because I'm sure I could probably pay someone to stay on the floor, but air fare especially. I'll do my best to get down there for this


Great question.

Snow bird season!!!

Folks,
Don't sit on this too long.
Tough time of the year as EVERYONE that looks like a Q-tip (totally in a loving way as I truly respect seniors) wants to be in Florida this time of the year.
The rates to the hotels I have contacted are much, much higher ($249 and up).
They are giving me those quotes based on a projected number of 30 rooms that I have given them.

I am waiting for a few more call backs and once I have all the rates, we will need to start moving on this for reservations.

Sit tight a couple more days.


----------



## BigVito

I'm safe to assume Carlos is the Tom of MMHIII?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm safe to assume Carlos is the Tom of MMHIII?


He is the Tom, Rob, Tony, Allan and more!!!


----------



## CobraSkip

Blueface said:


> Great question.
> 
> Tough time of the year as EVERYONE that looks like a Q-tip (totally in a loving way as I truly respect seniors) wants to be in Florida this time of the year.


Glad to see I get respect from somewhere!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> He is the Tom, Rob, Tony, Allan and more!!!


quit being modest


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Carlos, it may be in this thread already but I didn't see it. How early would you say I'd have to book hotel/air fare to make this? I guess the hotel is less of a concern because I'm sure I could probably pay someone to stay on the floor, but air fare especially. I'll do my best to get down there for this


Jimmy,
do it as soon as possible:tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 42. RenoB (road trip!)
> 43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 48. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 50. Nely
> 51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 54. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
> *59. The Professor (maybe)*
> 
> I put myself down as a maybe. It's gonna depend on (a) whether Michelle comes and (b) whether I can fit it into my schedule....


no comment


----------



## snkbyt

local herfer needs R&B......................................................:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> * I put myself down as a maybe. It's gonna depend on (a) whether Michelle comes and (b) whether I can fit it into my schedule....*


Hey Bioooooooooootch - If I am coming don't be giving me any "fit it in to my schedule" talk!! You gonna be there- or feel the wrath of Kiwi!!:r

btw - can I call you biotch - or is that just Mike


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Bioooooooooootch - If I am coming don't be giving me any "fit it in to my schedule" talk!! You gonna be there- or feel the wrath of Kiwi!!:r
> btw - can I call you biotch - or is that just Mike


hi ya Kiwi.................have you had that cow of yours yet with my BBQ?


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> 59. The Professor (maybe)
> 
> I put myself down as a maybe. It's gonna depend on (a) whether Michelle comes and (b) whether I can fit it into my schedule....





BigVito said:


> no comment


You can't comment after missing MMHII!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You can't comment after missing MMHII!!


after being lied to I can comment all day long


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> after being lied to I can comment all day long


Who lied to you?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Who lied to you?


water under a bridge bro. whats in the past I try to keep in the past.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> water under a bridge bro. whats in the past I try to keep in the past.


Not really if you brought it back up a few posts ago. Everything OK ?


----------



## Blueface

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

I was just talking to our host Kris to get some food/drinks ideas.
TW is a tobacco shop and not a restaurant or bar.
As such, we will be making arrangements for catering.

Here is an idea we have that always works very well for Kris when he holds his regular events. He has a local caterer that always sets it up for him and their food is great.

Menu:
Meatballs
Lasagna
Cuban style shredded pork
Cuban style shredded chicken
Rice with black beans
Salad
Cuban pastries for dessert

In addition, we can pick up popular spirits, quality sipping rums, port wines, along with soft drinks.

All of the above can probably be done for around $20-25 a head.

This will also include a bartender to serve us and tip.
Basically, no out of pocket costs at the herf for food or drinks. Only expense will be to patronize the host through any cigar purchase you should decide on.

Does this sound good to all or most?


----------



## icehog3

Sounds great to me Carlos!!


----------



## hollywood

Sounds yummy, Carlos!!:tu


----------



## RPB67

Sounds like a good plan Carlos .....:tu


----------



## Made in Dade

Blueface said:


> IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ
> 
> I was just talking to our host Kris to get some food/drinks ideas.
> TW is a tobacco shop and not a restaurant or bar.
> As such, we will be making arrangements for catering.
> 
> Here is an idea we have that always works very well for Kris when he holds his regular events. He has a local caterer that always sets it up for him and their food is great.
> 
> Menu:
> Meatballs
> Lasagna
> Cuban style shredded pork
> Cuban style shredded chicken
> Rice with black beans
> Salad
> Cuban pastries for dessert
> 
> In addition, we can pick up popular spirits, *quality sipping rums, port wines*, along with soft drinks.
> 
> All of the above can probably be done for around $20-25 a head.
> 
> This will also include a bartender to serve us and tip.
> Basically, no out of pocket costs at the herf for food or drinks. Only expense will be to patronize the host through any cigar purchase you should decide on.
> 
> Does this sound good to all or most?


You know how we do it meng, just the best.
For those that don't know tobaccoworld is the best cigar shop in South Florida, with a tremendous selection. http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


----------



## RenoB

Looks like the way to go Carlos, I'm in :tu


----------



## BigVito

is Capuchinos going to be served?? :dr


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Blueface said:


> Does this sound good to all or most?


Sounds great! Any chance of having authentic Cuban coffee???? :tu:tu


----------



## King James

looks like if I do go, it wont be decided until much closer. Alot depends on if I'm going to go to south padre island for spring break in March. If not, I will hopefully be coming.... maybe bring the GF along


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ
> 
> I was just talking to our host Kris to get some food/drinks ideas.
> TW is a tobacco shop and not a restaurant or bar.
> As such, we will be making arrangements for catering.
> 
> Here is an idea we have that always works very well for Kris when he holds his regular events. He has a local caterer that always sets it up for him and their food is great.
> 
> Menu:
> Meatballs
> Lasagna
> Cuban style shredded pork
> Cuban style shredded chicken
> Rice with black beans
> Salad
> Cuban pastries for dessert
> 
> In addition, we can pick up popular spirits, quality sipping rums, port wines, along with soft drinks.
> 
> All of the above can probably be done for around $20-25 a head.
> 
> This will also include a bartender to serve us and tip.
> Basically, no out of pocket costs at the herf for food or drinks. Only expense will be to patronize the host through any cigar purchase you should decide on.
> 
> Does this sound good to all or most?


what........no hot wings?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> looks like if I do go, it wont be decided until much closer. Alot depends on if I'm going to go to south padre island for spring break in March. If not, I will hopefully be coming.... maybe bring the GF along


Oh Cripes, Jim, you went to [email protected] for your GF in May, the least she can do is skip SPI and come to FLA for a herf!! 

Ok, if I promise not to hit on her, will you come? If she is your age, she is too old for me anyway.  :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Oh Cripes, Jim, you went to [email protected] for your GF in May, the least she can do is skip SPI and come to FLA for a herf!!
> 
> Ok, if I promise not to hit on her, will you come? I*f she is your age, she is too old for me anyway.  :r*


Now thats funny..right there!!!:r:r

Ok - so if I come - who is gonna hit on me??? The guy with the white cane and seeing eye dog I suppose!!

All sounds good to me Carlos. Alexs sauce will go with everything on the menu anyway - particularly cappuchinos


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Now thats funny..right there!!!:r:r
> 
> Ok - so if I come - who is gonna hit on me??? The guy with the white cane and seeing eye dog I suppose!!
> 
> All sounds good to me Carlos. Alexs sauce will go with everything on the menu anyway - particularly cappuchinos


I'd hit on you if I were married Michelle, then we could both feel guilty.  :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> I'd hit on you if I were married Michelle, then we could both feel guilty.  :r


You were a`perfect gentleman last time we met..........damn you!!:r


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> You were a`perfect gentleman last time we met..........damn you!!:r


It's a curse! :r


----------



## King James

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok - so if I come - who is gonna hit on me???


lotsa old folk homes in Florida Michelle.... try your luck there


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> what........no hot wings?


Alex,
Wings are cheap.
We can easily add that to the menu.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok - so if I come - who is gonna hit on me???


Hmmm... I'll hit on you as long as you leave Ken at home...


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Bioooooooooootch - If I am coming don't be giving me any "fit it in to my schedule" talk!! You gonna be there- or feel the wrath of Kiwi!!
> btw - can I call you biotch - or is that just Mike


You can call me Biotch ... so long as you bring enough Chartreuse. :r

And for the record, I will commit to going if you are and so long as Suz doesn't veto. But if you're going, Suz won't veto. 


icehog3 said:


> Sounds great to me Carlos!!


Me too! (if I come).


icehog3 said:


> Oh Cripes, Jim, you went to [email protected] for your GF in May, the least she can do is skip SPI and come to FLA for a herf!!
> 
> Ok, if I promise not to hit on her, will you come? If she is your age, she is *too old for me anyway*.  :r


:r :r That's funny because it's true. 


Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok - so if I come - who is gonna hit on me??? The guy with the white cane and seeing eye dog I suppose!!


Ummm ... I bet we can count on Bill for that. He's closer to your age anyway.


----------



## BigVito

BigVito said:


> is Capuchinos going to be served?? :dr


:tpd:


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

King James said:


> lotsa old folk homes in Florida Michelle.... try your luck there


Why you little....................:c:fu



DriftyGypsy said:


> Hmmm... I'll hit on you as long as you leave Ken at home...


It's a deal Drifty!:tu
 


The Professor said:


> You can call me Biotch ... so long as you bring enough Chartreuse. :r
> 
> And for the record, I will commit to going if you are and so long as Suz doesn't veto. But if you're going, Suz won't veto.
> 
> Ummm ... I bet we can count on Bill for that. He's closer to your age anyway.


Bill - I can't get a word in edgewise with him! :r 
I will bring more Chartreuse than you can poke a stick at.


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle;1188032[SIZE=3 said:


> I will bring more Chartreuse than you can poke a stick at.[/SIZE]


Will you actually let me poke a stick at it? I think that's all it may be good for. u :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> Will you actually let me poke a stick at it? I think that's all it may be good for. u :r


Oh come on D - fess up - you love the stuff - It puts hair on your chest - Did you notice mine!!:r


----------



## mikey202

I have to say Kiwi...I'm a little hurt, that you are flirting. I thought that what we had was...."special". So much for a long distance relationship.:ss:r

Carlos...that sounds good to me, as far as the food goes...put me down for a yes. Just make sure that Sebatian stays away from the rum and tequlia!!!:chk


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

mikey202 said:


> I have to say Kiwi...I'm a little hurt, that you are flirting. I thought that what we had was...."special". So much for a long distance relationship.:ss:r
> 
> :chk


Hey - I get lonely and you are not always there for me!!:r


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey - I get lonely and you are not always there for me!!:r


is this the "Lonely Hearts" thread or the "MMHIII" thread?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> is this the "Lonely Hearts" thread or the "MMHIII" thread?


No it is the smiley thread - what are you doing here?:r


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> No it is the smiley thread - what are you doing here?:r


making sure y'all play nice


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> is Capuchinos going to be served?? :dr


Cuban coffee will make you forget all about it.


----------



## Jbailey

Hope you bring more Chartreuse this time Michelle. I will admit it wasn't that bad, kinda enjoyed the stuff!


----------



## opus

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox*

I won't miss this herf.:ss Looking forward to seeing all of you brothers and sisters. party on!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

opusxox said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 42. RenoB (road trip!)
> 43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 48. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 50. Nely
> 51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 54. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
> 59. The Professor (maybe)
> *60. opusxox
> 61. Mrs. xox*
> I won't miss this herf.:ss Looking forward to seeing all of you brothers and sisters. party on!!


Awesome!! Looking forward to meeting you Skip!! :tu


----------



## RenoB

Mr.Maduro said:


> Awesome!! Looking forward to meeting you Skip!! :tu


:tpd: It's been a long time coming brother!


----------



## Blueface

I have been promised a few return calls today from the remaining hotels.
Lets see if we can finalize that piece.


----------



## Made in Dade

icehog3 said:


> Cuban coffee will make you forget all about it.


True that Tom :tu


----------



## CobraSkip

King James said:


> lotsa old folk homes in Florida Michelle.... try your luck there


He's right, I'm an "old folk" and I have a home in Flordia!


----------



## BigVito

link coming


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Jbailey said:


> Hope you bring more Chartreuse this time Michelle. I will admit it wasn't that bad, kinda enjoyed the stuff!


I knew I liked you....... Don't worry - I will load the plane up and probably fuel it with chartreuse!!:r
 


CobraSkip said:


> He's right, I'm an "old folk" and I have a home in Flordia!


I like "old folk"!!:tu (she says pretending to be a "youngun") Some of my best friends are old!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cuban coffee will make you forget all about it.


about what?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> about what?





BigVito said:


> is Capuchinos going to be served?? :dr


How's the amnesia, Perry?  :r


----------



## Jbailey

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I knew I liked you....... Don't worry - I will load the plane up and probably fuel it with chartreuse!!:r
> 
> 
> Great! I will do my best to drink a lot!:r


----------



## zemekone

opusxox said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 42. RenoB (road trip!)
> 43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 48. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 50. Nely
> 51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 54. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
> 59. The Professor (maybe)
> *60. opusxox
> 61. Mrs. xox*


62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Blueface

zemekone said:


> opusxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 42. RenoB (road trip!)
> 43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 48. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 50. Nely
> 51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 54. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
> 59. The Professor (maybe)
> *60. opusxox
> 61. Mrs. xox*
> 
> 62. zemekone (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap!!!
> This is growing.
> Going to be nuts!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> zemekone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap!!!
> This is growing.
> Going to be nuts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> now we're talking..................that Cuban espresso machine is going to be busy
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueface

Fifth and Sixth hotels to respond

I think this is a great deal if budget minded.

Best Western
Deerfield Beach, FL
954-570-8888

Sister property next door:
Comfort Suites

Best Western:
Rate of $169 but after talking to the sales manager for a while, she reduced it to $135.95.
It is a two room suit, slightly smaller than the Embassy Suites rooms.
5 minutes from TW
Free shuttle to the beach every hour
Restaurant and bar on premises
No free breakfast but said she can work something in

Comfort Suites
One room suite with partition
Rate of $165 reduced to $129.95
Breakfast included
Sister property so can access what I listed above for Best Western

NOTE:
Will try to finalize the remaining hotels.
Once I do, lets land on one or two properties.
I will call them and finalize the group name of "CS".
All will have to call IMMEDIATELY after that to book as this is a tough time of the year in South Florida for hotels.

SIT TIGHT until further notice.

Update:
Just spoke to the rest of the hotels I had left.
They are either booked solid already due to groups or the rates are just ridiculous and there is more travel distance to TW.

I really, really, really think we are set hotel wise.

From a higher to lower:
Embassy Suites - can't beat them overall for price/value, etc.
Has distance to TW - about 15-20 minutes north of TW

Best Western/Comfort Suites
Very, very close to TW, great rates

Hampton Inn
Close to TW also as is Best Western and Comfort Suites
Middle of the road in price between Embassy and Best Western/Comfort Suites

I am thinking of starting a new thread just for hotel.
Need to land on what we want to do ASAP to guarantee ourselves rooms.
Once I call them and give them the "CS" name, all need to call right away and reserve on your credit cards.


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> 62. zemekone (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. suprise guest (71.7%)


What the hell kind of percentage is that??? :r :r


----------



## Blueface

FYI,
TW's doors are open to us for a pre-herf on Friday also.
I suggest we accept the invite.
May need to start a new thread as we get closer for a Pre-Herf.
We may want to do a collection to address catering and drinks for Friday also.
Just an idea.

There is also the Hard Rock Casino not too far, about a 15-20 minute drive.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> FYI,
> TW's doors are open to us for a pre-herf on Friday also.
> I suggest we accept the invite.
> May need to start a new thread as we get closer for a Pre-Herf.
> We may want to do a collection to address catering and drinks for Friday also.
> Just an idea.
> 
> There is also the Hard Rock Casino not too far, about a 15-20 minute drive.


I assume the Hard Rock is cigar friendly, Carlos? (I hope I hope I hope)

p.s.....Responded to your PM.


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> I assume the Hard Rock is cigar friendly, Carlos? (I hope I hope I hope)
> 
> p.s.....Responded to your PM.


I believe so Tom.
As a matter of fact, I know they are.
There have been a few cigar events there in the past.
I will check on it.

Got your PM.
Thanks.
Enjoy that trip.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> How's the amnesia, Perry?  :r


education coming bro :ss
Cuban Capuchinos Cake
http://icuban.com/food/capuchinos.html

Cappuccino Coffee
http://www.deliciousitaly.com/cappuccino-coffee.htm

notice the spelling is different.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> education coming bro :ss
> Cuban Capuchinos Cake
> http://icuban.com/food/capuchinos.html
> 
> Cappuccino Coffee
> http://www.deliciousitaly.com/cappuccino-coffee.htm
> 
> notice the spelling is different.


I learn sumpthin new every day.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I learn sumpthin new every day.


 and it was from an unusual source :r


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

icehog3 said:


> I assume the Hard Rock is cigar friendly, Carlos? (I hope I hope I hope)
> 
> p.s.....Responded to your PM.


Hard Rock is cigar friendly........I cant wait


----------



## Old Sailor

Anybody from this neck of the woods going who has a *BIG suitcase*?? Alex, I'm trying, I'm trying.


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Anybody from this neck of the woods going who has a *BIG suitcase*?? Alex, I'm trying, I'm trying.


what is the total wieght? 
how much room do you need?
answer these questions and then we'll see what the cost is to over-night ship you to FL (that way you can hold it and we won't have to install a restroom)


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> what is the total wieght?
> how much room do you need?
> answer these questions and then we'll see what the cost is to over-night ship you to FL (that way you can hold it and we won't have to install a restroom)


:r:r


----------



## dunng

Not sure how I kept missing this thread... It looks like I will miss this by a week and a long drive (I will be in St. Augustine the next week). Looks like a great group! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando

Carlos wanted me to toss some shots of Tobacco World here, for upcomming herfs & such. This is a *great* place to hang out ... thanks to Carlos (Blueface) and Bill (Madurofan) for meeting me here & ending my vacation in style !!!

The temp here is 64 F ..... my feet may be in Kansas, but my heads still in South Florida.


----------



## snkbyt

wow................talk about Deja-Voo


----------



## Don Fernando

snkbyt said:


> wow................talk about Deja-Voo


Yeah .... again ... blame Carlos... I do. :ss .... lol ... he wanted me to post pics of the store for the upcomming herf & I shot them to the wrong thread.

By the way ...... next time you herf with Carlos ......

....... teach him how to keep a cigar lit, will ya ??


----------



## Blueface

monsoon said:


> Yeah .... again ... blame Carlos... I do. :ss .... lol ... he wanted me to post pics of the store for the upcomming herf & I shot them to the wrong thread.
> 
> By the way ...... next time you herf with Carlos ......
> 
> ....... teach him how to keep a cigar lit, will ya ??


:r
I don't think there was enough fuel at TW to keep that stick alive.
Man did I try.
Knubbed it but what a pain to get there.
I think we killed three lighters.


----------



## tchariya

dang...poker table? Who's up for poker!!!


----------



## Blueface

IMPORTANT

Those that book the Best Western, it is literally a half mile down one street and a half mile down the other from TW.
If you would like, there is a service used by my wife's hotel (Embassy Suites) that can provide a car pool over to TW.
I would need to know how many would want this and we can look into making arrangements as the time gets closer.
Same goes if any/all end up at one of the other two properties I have listed, which are further away.


----------



## RPB67

That is one nice looking place.

This is going to be fun. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Is Fort Lauderdale the best airport to fly into? or is it Palm Beach? I know both were mentioned but too lazy to go back and find out what was said about it!!

AT LEAST I'M HONEST:r


----------



## madurofan

Depends on where you are staying. 



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Is Fort Lauderdale the best airport to fly into? or is it Palm Beach? I know both were mentioned but too lazy to go back and find out what was said about it!!
> 
> AT LEAST I'M HONEST:r


----------



## Blueface

madurofan said:


> Depends on where you are staying.


To better answer Michelle, yes, Ft. Lauderdale is the closest to the herf.

Bill, what did you think she was asking?
Of course depends on where you are staying.
If she was staying in New Jersey, in Newark, then Newark Airport would be closest.:r


----------



## madurofan

Michelle gets lots of housing options....:ss



Blueface said:


> To better answer Michelle, yes, Ft. Lauderdale is the closest to the herf.
> 
> Bill, what did you think she was asking?
> Of course depends on where you are staying.
> If she was staying in New Jersey, in Newark, then Newark Airport would be closest.:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

madurofan said:


> Michelle gets lots of housing options....:ss


I hear the group rate is very high!!!:r


----------



## madurofan

There's a discount for groups!!!!!!!!! :dr



Kiwi Michelle said:


> I hear the group rate is very high!!!:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

madurofan said:


> There's a discount for groups!!!!!!!!! :dr


Didn't you know I was bringing the kids!:r


----------



## madurofan

I have a shed. :bl



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Didn't you know I was bringing the kids!:r


----------



## The Professor

madurofan said:


> Depends on where you are staying.





madurofan said:


> Michelle gets lots of housing options....:ss





madurofan said:


> There's a discount for groups!!!!!!!!! :dr





madurofan said:


> I have a shed. :bl


Post Whore.


----------



## madurofan

Michelle always brings out the best in me.:r



The Professor said:


> Post Whore.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> Post Whore.


I made him one!! I have nothing to do with your addiction though!!:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

madurofan said:


> Michelle always brings out the best in me.:r


See!!!:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## madurofan

And to slide a little more back to the topic, they are about 45 miles apart. FLL would be closest, but if you save some cash flying in to PBI, we could probably find you a ride.:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

madurofan said:


> And to slide a little more back to the topic, they are about 45 miles apart. FLL would be closest, but if you save some cash flying in to PBI, we could probably find you a ride.:tu


I have been looking at flights to both - Delta seem to have better times to meet with the flight from NZ but they go thru Atlanta - which I have been told is dodgy! American airlines want me to fly for another 10 -18hours after the 12 i would have to get to LA!!


----------



## CobraSkip

Did you check Southwest?


----------



## Seanohue

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)

Yep, I made a deal with Michelle. If she can make it to MMHIII, so can I!


----------



## tchariya

People just dont like to follow instructions huh Tom?


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> People just dont like to follow instructions huh Tom?


Or maybe I'm just a controlling douche bag? :r


----------



## Jbailey

Looks like I got to focus on this trip. OK OK OK OK

Might book my flight and hotel tonight. Just seeing what I can find.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Seanohue said:


> Yep, I made a deal with Michelle. If she can make it to MMHIII, so can I!


More pressure on me!!! Are you Gerry and Darrel ganging up on me?


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Looks like I got to focus on this trip. OK OK OK OK
> 
> Might book my flight and hotel tonight. Just seeing what I can find.


I think Carlos told us to wait on booking a room until he posted that he got the best possible deal for us. If you need a roomie for the 2 nights of the herf, let me know.


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds like a plan, looking at getting a flight right now. Might be looking for a roomie for this one Tom, anything to make it more affordable.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Sounds like a plan, looking at getting a flight right now. Might be looking for a roomie for this one Tom, anything to make it more affordable.


Lemme know, I will probably head up the coast before or after the weekend to see a friend, but would love to split the cost for the weekend of the herf. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Lemme know, I will probably head up the coast before or after the weekend to see a friend, but would love to split the cost for the weekend of the herf. :tu


no need to come up and see me Tom..........I'll be at the herf........................:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> no need to come up and see me Tom..........I'll be at the herf........................:r


This friend is a tad more attractive than you Alex....and yes, its a she.


----------



## Jbailey

Right now the best flight I found was for $226.60. Thinking this will be a winner.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Right now the best flight I found was for $226.60. Thinking this will be a winner.


Staying a couple extra days seems to make a big difference....I found a non stop round trip for $162. I just need my friend to tell me whether to come by her before or after the weekend so I can jump on the fare.


----------



## Jbailey

Damn Tom thats a great price.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Damn Tom thats a great price.


It is, but it goes way up if I stay less than 4-5 days.


----------



## Jbailey

That is just crazy. I was looking at prices and it dropped by more than $70 if I stayed another day. Then again I would pay that $70 plus more to stay another night.


----------



## Ron1YY

My boss just told me about a new company.

https://www.skybus.com/Home.aspx

The down side is that everything flys in and out of Ohio.

The up side is that there is someway to get seats for $10. There are 10 seats on every flight for $10. I couldn't find out how to get it, but it is worth looking into

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> I just need my friend to tell me whether to come by her before or after the weekend so I can jump on the fare.


Is the fare all you will be jumping :ss


----------



## Blueface

Guys,
I need everyone that needs a room to go to the Hotel thread and update the list.
I plan on calling the hotel tomorrow.

Best deals so far are the Best Western, around the corner from TW, the Hampton 10 minutes away and the Embassy Suites 20 minutes away.

Just need all to update the list so I can get a better count.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> That is just crazy. I was looking at prices and it dropped by more than $70 if I stayed another day. Then again I would pay that $70 plus more to stay another night.


Right, but I'd rather put that $70 towards an extra day in FLA in February than to airfare!! 



DriftyGypsy said:


> Is the fare all you will be jumping :ss


Hopefully not Drifty...hopefully not.


----------



## onlyonerm

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> I need everyone that needs a room to go to the Hotel thread and update the list.
> I plan on calling the hotel tomorrow.
> 
> Best deals so far are the Best Western, around the corner from TW, the Hampton 10 minutes away and the Embassy Suites 20 minutes away.
> 
> Just need all to update the list so I can get a better count.


Either staying at my condo in Boca if not rented which I hope its not or the Ritz in Palm Bay if it is. I am also taking kids and Fiance down. I will also have a car if rides are needed.

This will be a herf /vacation since it falls on my Birthday.


----------



## Blueface

Update!!!

It is official.
Guess who will most likely be joining our herf so far.


Don Pepin Garcia
Pete Johnson

Very likely but yet to finalize:

Rocky Patel


----------



## RPB67

Nice work there Carlos....:tu


----------



## onlyonerm

Blueface said:


> Update!!!
> 
> It is official.
> Guess who will most likely be joining our herf so far.
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Pete Johnson
> 
> Very likely but yet to finalize:
> 
> Rocky Patel


Amazing. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Papichulo

So let me get this straight, Sept 21 right?


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> You had me @ post # 1 !!! The rest is just gravy !!!!!!


Whenever I go to Guatemala I pick up Zacapa:tu Good stuff.


----------



## mikey202

Blueface said:


> Update!!!
> 
> It is official.
> Guess who will most likely be joining our herf so far.
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Pete Johnson
> 
> Very likely but yet to finalize:
> 
> Rocky Patel


In my best Cartman voice, "Sweet, sweet...even sweeter!!!"


----------



## j6ppc

We unfortunately won't be able to attend - needed house maintenance takes precedence.

Enjoy all.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> So let me get this straight, Sept 21 right?


Feb 9th Bro

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Feb 9th Bro
> 
> Ron


OK, I need to look at my schedule. I might be able to pop in short notice. :tu


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Feb 9th Bro
> 
> Ron


Hey, get it right.

2/8 pre herf
2/9 herf


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> Hey, get it right.
> 
> 2/8 pre herf
> 2/9 herf


OK, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## fpkjr

onlyonerm said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
> 23. squid
> 24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
> 25. Madurofan
> 26. Hollywood!!
> 27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 31. Croatan (maybe)
> 32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 34. Bigkerm
> 35. Harruculo
> 36. Rock Star
> 37. Mrs.Rock Star
> 38. CobraSkip
> 39. cousteux
> 40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 42. RenoB (road trip!)
> 43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 48. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 50. Nely
> 51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 54. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
> 59. The Professor (maybe)
> 60. opusxox
> 61. Mrs. xox
> 62. zemekone (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
> 68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
> 69 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)


Ok then.


----------



## Blueface

fpkjr said:


> Ok then.


Please see the hotel thread and add yourself if necessary.


----------



## Blueface

FYI folks.
Formal invitation to acknowledge our conversation.

This is to Don Pepin Garcia's VP of Sales.

_Mr. Gonzalez,

We met at Tobacco World and you gave me your card towards the end of the event.

I was speaking to Mr. Garcia regarding attending our large cigar outing in February and you asked that I email you the information.

We are having the actual event on Saturday, February 9, 2008.

We will probably officially start in the early afternoon, about the same as what Kris did this past Saturday.

This event is as result of an internet cigar aficionado club.

We plan on having a minimum of 70 folks at this time, from all over the country.

The list continues to grow daily.

We would be honored and truly enjoy having you and Don Pepin Garcia attend.

Let Mr. Garcia know I truly appreciated the time he took to speak to us regarding the "cult" that exists regarding aged/vintage Cuban cigars.

It was enlightening and in addition, my dad being old school Cuban, enjoyed speaking to him on the subject and about their homeland.

Look forward to February to meet again._


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> FYI folks.
> Formal invitation to acknowledge our conversation.
> 
> This is to Don Pepin Garcia's VP of Sales.
> 
> _Mr. Gonzalez,
> 
> We met at Tobacco World and you gave me your card towards the end of the event.
> 
> I was speaking to Mr. Garcia regarding attending our large cigar outing in February and you asked that I email you the information.
> 
> We are having the actual event on Saturday, February 9, 2008.
> 
> We will probably officially start in the early afternoon, about the same as what Kris did this past Saturday.
> 
> This event is as result of an internet cigar aficionado club.
> 
> We plan on having a minimum of 70 folks at this time, from all over the country.
> 
> The list continues to grow daily.
> 
> We would be honored and truly enjoy having you and Don Pepin Garcia attend.
> 
> Let Mr. Garcia know I truly appreciated the time he took to speak to us regarding the "cult" that exists regarding aged/vintage Cuban cigars.
> 
> It was enlightening and in addition, my dad being old school Cuban, enjoyed speaking to him on the subject and about their homeland.
> 
> Look forward to February to meet again._


Carlos, this is great news. Awesome job! :tu:chk


----------



## Blueface

UPDATE

Following vendors look good so far:


Don Pepin Garcia
Pete Johnson - Tatuaje
Eric Espinosa - 601, Vibe and REO

Kris from Tobacco World will be posting a list shortly of others that can be invited and quite possibly make it.
Vote on one or two more.


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Following vendors look good so far:
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Pete Johnson - Tatuaje
> Eric Espinosa - 601, Vibe and REO
> 
> Kris from Tobacco World will be posting a list shortly of others that can be invited and quite possibly make it.
> Vote on one or two more.


I have met Pete before. Pretty straight forward nice guy. I will try to work something out so I can come out. Sounds like this event is going to be a HUGE success:tu


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> I have met Pete before. Pretty straight forward nice guy. I will try to work something out so I can come out. Sounds like this event is going to be a HUGE success:tu


Looks like I need to start counting pennies for a trip to Florida.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Looks like I need to start counting pennies for a trip to Florida.


I would start counting Benjimans.


----------



## Blueface

Blueface said:


> For those NOT thinking about it.
> In the area, Ft. Lauderdale Beach, Deerfield Beach and Boca Raton Beach.
> 
> Boca Raton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deerfield Beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ft. Lauderdale Beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or......do you prefer this:


INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## Blueface

Blueface said:


> One more........
> 
> This:
> 
> or this:


More INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## gocowboys

That was evil. Just plain evil.


----------



## Blueface

*Dates have always been 2/8 and 2/9.*
Friday Pre hef
Saturday Herf


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Blueface said:


> *Dates have always been 2/8 and 2/9.*
> Friday Pre hef
> Saturday Herf


You scared me there for a minute Carlos.......well not really......none of the boys from S.Florida could ever scare me!!! :r


----------



## Blueface

Mr.Maduro said:


> You scared me there for a minute Carlos.......well not really......none of the boys from S.Florida could ever scare me!!! :r


:r:r:r:r:r

Not too many I would believe that from.
However, I belive it from you.


----------



## The Professor

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Too much work lately.
> You are right.
> *Dates have always been 2/8 and 2/9.*
> Don't know where I got that messed up.
> Hope I didn't screwn anyone up.


Check your letter to Pepin's people.... I think you said "Saturday the 8th" there.


----------



## Blueface

UPDATE

*Friday 2/8 - Pre-Herf
Saturday 2/9 - Herf*

*Location:*
Tobacco World
4640 North Powerline Rd
Pompano Beach, FL 33073
Phone: (954) 957-9293
Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR

*Hotels *- See thread
Will have three listed.
Will be finalized shortly so reservations can be made individually

Food
Will start collection soon.
Approximately $25 projected cost to include full buffet with Cuban pork, rice and beans, lasagna, meatballs, chicken, salad, to be finalized

Alcohol/Beverages
Will be included in price of buffet.
Will have assortment of spirits, rums, ports and non alcoholic/soft drinks also

Guests:
Don Pepin Garcia - need not explain more
Pete Johnson - Tatuaje
Eric Espinosa - 601/Vibe/REO


----------



## Blueface

The Professor said:


> Check your letter to Pepin's people.... I think you said "Saturday the 8th" there.


Yeah, just updated my email to him.
Thanks.


----------



## croatan

I edited and deleted a few posts at Carlos's request to avoid confusion over the dates.


----------



## Blueface

UPDATE

Following vendors look good so far:


Don Pepin Garcia 
Pete Johnson - Tatuaje 
Eric Espinosa - 601, Vibe and REO 
Xikar - (I hear the rep is one stunning blonde)

Talking to Xikar now about a few ideas.


Commemorative cutter with CS logo if OK with Paul for sale at discounted price?
Cutter set raffle


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Wow Carlos

You have been working really hard on this!! 
BTW was that "stunning blonde" male or female?? I prefer brunettes anyway!! 

You didn't have in your email - from around the country and possibly the other side of the world!!! (fingers crossed):r


----------



## Don Fernando

Blueface said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Following vendors look good so far:
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Pete Johnson - Tatuaje
> Eric Espinosa - 601, Vibe and REO
> Xikar - (I hear the rep is one stunning blonde)
> 
> Talking to Xikar now about a few ideas.
> 
> 
> Commemorative cutter with CS logo if OK with Paul for sale at discounted price?
> Cutter set raffle





Kiwi Michelle said:


> Wow Carlos
> 
> You have been working really hard on this!!
> BTW was that "stunning blonde" male or female?? I prefer brunettes anyway!!
> 
> You didn't have in your email - from around the country and possibly the other side of the world!!! (fingers crossed):r


Hrmmmmm .... If I got a part time job at Xikar, here in KC, do ya think they would flip the bill & send me packing to Miami again ?? ... I'd even consider bleaching my hair to a stunning blonde


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Wow Carlos
> 
> You have been working really hard on this!!
> BTW was that "stunning blonde" male or female?? I prefer brunettes anyway!!
> 
> You didn't have in your email - from around the country and possibly the other side of the world!!! (fingers crossed):r


Wow!
I have seen you talking a bit about it but didn't know you were serious.
COME ON DOWN!!! or is that COME ON UP?


----------



## madurofan

We can always find you a brunette or two, if you don't mind a touch of gray.



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Wow Carlos
> 
> You have been working really hard on this!!
> BTW was that "stunning blonde" male or female?? I prefer brunettes anyway!!
> 
> You didn't have in your email - from around the country and possibly the other side of the world!!! (fingers crossed):r


----------



## Seanohue

Carlos, does this place have TVs? TVs they would let us hook something up to?


----------



## Blueface

Seanohue said:


> Carlos, does this place have TVs? TVs they would let us hook something up to?


Take a look at the photos on the 10/6 TW herf thread.
They have lots of TVs.

What do you have in mind so I can ask Kris?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

madurofan said:


> We can always find you a brunette or two, if you don't mind a touch of gray.


Some of us may even be willing to dye their hair...


----------



## Blueface

DriftyGypsy said:


> Some of us may even be willing to dye their hair...


Yikes!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Wow!
> I have seen you talking a bit about it but didn't know you were serious.
> COME ON DOWN!!! or is that COME ON UP?


I never joke about herfs!!! Especially ones I need a small mortgage for! 



Seanohue said:


> Carlos, does this place have TVs? TVs they would let us hook something up to?


No Sean - you are not bringing your Guitar Hero!!



DriftyGypsy said:


> Some of us may even be willing to dye their hair...


Dare ya!!:r Although doesn't gray hair in men make them look distinguished


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I
> 
> Dare ya!!:r Although doesn't gray hair in men make them look distinguished


I am a blonde... not gray...


----------



## RenoB

This is shaping up to be THE herf Carlos, can hardly wait  You're making the MoB very proud, thanks for putting this all together :tu


----------



## Jbailey

Is it February yet?


----------



## justinphilly-cl

which airport should i fly into? im a total newb to florida, but am looking to make this trek.. 

someone help me out.


----------



## Jbailey

I was looking into the Fort Lauderdale airport. When everyone has their flight plans and if a few of us arrive around the same time we could chip for a cab to the hotel.


----------



## Addiction

I'm kind of losing the vital info and I'm posting from my phone. Anyone mind reposting the exact dates of this shindig again?


----------



## Ron1YY

Addiction said:


> I'm kind of losing the vital info and I'm posting from my phone. Anyone mind reposting the exact dates of this shindig again?


PM Sent Brother

Ron


----------



## Blueface

justinphilly said:


> which airport should i fly into? im a total newb to florida, but am looking to make this trek..
> 
> someone help me out.


Ft. Lauderdale is the best way to go.
Close and convenient with ample flights.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

justinphilly said:


> which airport should i fly into? im a total newb to florida, but am looking to make this trek..
> 
> someone help me out.


Fly into FLL also check out Spirit Air out of AC a little farther for you then PHL but, sometimes it is cheaper than Southwest or others...


----------



## MiamiE

Damn this thing is BIG!


----------



## snkbyt

Addiction said:


> I'm kind of losing the vital info and I'm posting from my phone. Anyone mind reposting the exact dates of this shindig again?


2/7 pre-pre-herf ???
2/8 pre-herf
2/9 herf
2/10 post herf


----------



## Jbailey

2/7 pre-pre-herf ???
2/8 pre-herf
2/9 herf
2/10 post herf

maybe? Four days of smoking might work.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*It is now Thursday 10/18/2007 at 9:48:28 AM
Event: MMH III Florida
Scheduled For 2/9/2008 10:00 AM
3 months 22 days 11 minutes 32 seconds or 
16 weekends or 
114 days or 
2,736 hours (1,824 waking hours) or 
164,171 minutes or 
9,850,291 seconds*


----------



## Jbailey

Thank god someone figured this out or I would have had to.

I can't wait!


----------



## onlyonerm

Booked my ticket yesterday night, flying in Friday morning. Lived in Fort Lauderdale for a year and I am excited to return for this epic HERF.

Where is the Pre-Herf Friday night?

How are people getting their smokes there any concern getting through Airport Security, need a lot of smokes to trade, share and most importantly smoke.


----------



## icehog3

onlyonerm said:


> Booked my ticket yesterday night, flying in Friday morning. Lived in Fort Lauderdale for a year and I am excited to return for this epic HERF.
> 
> Where is the Pre-Herf Friday night?
> 
> How are people getting their smokes there any concern getting through Airport Security, need a lot of smokes to trade, share and most importantly smoke.


Never had an issue with domestic travel....no Customs to clear, and TSA has never given my cigars a second look...you should be good to go! :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Come on house...sell sell sell...........


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Never had an issue with domestic travel....no Customs to clear, and TSA has never given my cigars a second look...you should be good to go! :tu


:tpd: Tom is right. They only question my xikar:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Anybody have a current count? All I can say is that this is going to be EPIC!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Anybody have a current count? All I can say is that this is going to be EPIC!!!!
> Ron


_1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)_


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Flights booked!!!

Arrive Friday 2/8 - Noonish.......

:ss:ss:ss

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

:ss:ss:ss

Depart Tuesday 2/12 4-ish!! 

I am so psyched!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> Flights booked!!!
> 
> Arrive Friday 2/8 - Noonish.......
> 
> :ss:ss:ss
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> :ss:ss:ss
> 
> Depart Tuesday 2/12 4-ish!!
> 
> I am so psyched!!!


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

_1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
_


----------



## BeagleOne

_1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
_


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> Flights booked!!!
> 
> Arrive Friday 2/8 - Noonish.......
> 
> Depart Tuesday 2/12 4-ish!!
> 
> I am so psyched!!!


Woo Hoo......Got ours booked, Arrive around 1PM Friday  :bl


----------



## RenoB

For those of you needing a place to stay, check out the update in the MMH III HOTEL thead. Don't wait, make your reservation today!


----------



## Jbailey

Thanks Rob. Room booked, can't wait. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Thanks Rob. Room booked, can't wait. :tu


Dave, take a look at the Hotel thread regarding room rates.


----------



## gocowboys

Screw it. I am in. Put me down. If I set up for it now, I can start saving up from this day and be ready for the trip.


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> Screw it. I am in. Put me down. If I set up for it now, I can start saving up from this day and be ready for the trip.


Cool Reg!!

I will buy you a cheeseburger when you arrive.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Cool Reg!!
> 
> I will buy you a cheeseburger when you arrive.


and I'll bomb ya in person........er greet you, yeah thats what I meant


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> and I'll bomb ya in person........er greet you, yeah thats what I meant


Meet Reg....then bomb him! :tu


----------



## gocowboys

icehog3 said:


> Cool Reg!!
> 
> I will buy you a cheeseburger when you arrive.


Ok Wimpy.



snkbyt said:


> and I'll bomb ya in person........er greet you, yeah thats what I meant


Done beating on my mailbox, so you will just blow my hand off? How sweet.


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> Ok Wimpy.


Wow...still upset about the Illini pizzin' in yer Cheerios, Reg?


----------



## gocowboys

icehog3 said:


> Wow...still upset about the Illini pizzin' in yer Cheerios, Reg?


No. You mentioned buying my a cheesburger. I thought about the Popeye character Wimpy.


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> No. You mentioned buying my a cheesburger. I thought about the Popeye character Wimpy.


I know Brother....''I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today". :r

I was just funnin' with ya.


----------



## 68TriShield

I ain't going if I cant find a flight...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> I ain't going if I cant find a flight...


Flights are already getting scarce, Dave?


----------



## Tim D.

OK! I can't take it any longer! I've been reading this thread since it started, and if I don't sign up my head will explode! I've booked a room for the 7th, 8th, and 9th at the Best Western in Deerfield Beach.

BTW, are there any golfers attending? I am driving down from the DC area and will be bringing my clubs. I figure we have to do something during the day, so let me know if anyone would be interested in getting in a round of golf on Friday, Saturday, or maybe even both. It would be a crime against God and man to go to FLA and not play at least one round. Would it make sense to start a seperate MMH III golf thread? PM me if you're interested.

Tim D.


----------



## Jbailey

Got my flight booked and will arrive at Fort Lauderdale at 1:00pm on Friday.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Got my flight booked and will arrive at Fort Lauderdale at 1:00pm on Friday.


Yeah Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Flights are already getting scarce, Dave?


Yep,looked at the auto train too...


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Yep,looked at the auto train too...


Ok! Found a flight.Arrive Thursday @ 1:12 pm...


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Ok! Found a flight.Arrive Thursday @ 1:12 pm...


bout damn time...................................see ya on the ground


----------



## txdyna65

68TriShield said:


> Ok! Found a flight.Arrive Thursday @ 1:12 pm...


Best news and post Ive read today!!  :bl


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Best news and post Ive read today!!  :bl


:tpd::tu:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

snkbyt said:


> bout damn time...................................see ya on the ground





txdyna65 said:


> Best news and post Ive read today!!  :bl





Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd::tu:ss





icehog3 said:


> Flights are already getting scarce, Dave?


Whew! I would have sorely missed you bastages


----------



## 68TriShield

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
__________________


----------



## Jbailey

Thats great to hear Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield

Jbailey said:


> Thats great to hear Dave!


Yes sir!!!!

Justinphilly informed me that he has bought a ticket


----------



## justinphilly-cl

68TriShield said:


> Yes sir!!!!
> 
> Justinphilly informed me that he has bought a ticket


indeed!

who wants to share a room with me?

here is my photo..










plus, i can sing a little...

"lovin you, is easy cuz you're beautiful... la la la la la, la la la la la......"


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Great news Dave. :tu

Looks like the list needs to be updated and put down justin and TimD and take off J6PPC and Carrie.

I am still an unofficial maybe......


----------



## zemekone

looking EXTREMELY bleek for gerry


----------



## Jbailey

zemekone said:


> looking EXTREMELY bleek for gerry


Sorry to hear. Whats the chances of you making it now Gerry? 56.3%


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

zemekone said:


> looking EXTREMELY bleek for gerry


Hey what about our deal????


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Whew! I would have sorely missed you bastages


Not as much as we woulda missed you! 



justinphilly said:


> "lovin you, is easy cuz you're beautiful... la la la la la, la la la la la......"


Stay with me, while we grow old, and we will live each day in the springtime...



zemekone said:


> looking EXTREMELY bleek for gerry


Crap.


----------



## Tim D.

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great news Dave. :tu
> 
> Looks like the list needs to be updated and put down justin and TimD and take off J6PPC and Carrie.
> 
> I am still an unofficial maybe......


I've added Justinphilly and myself, but I was reluctant to delete anyone. I'll leave that up to the responsible parties or one of the alpha primates. See you in Feb., and bring your golf clubs!

Tim D.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## onlyonerm

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tristan

~85 days 15 hours to go until the MMHIII Weekend BEGINS!

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## snkbyt

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## icehog3

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox
61. Mrs. xox
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## opus

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox booked
61. Mrs. xox booked
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly[/QUOTE]


----------



## txdyna65

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox booked
61. Mrs. xox booked
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## Mr.Maduro

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) *BOOKED!*
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 *BOOKED!*
13. Mr.Maduro - *BOOKED! *
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)*BOOKED!*
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield *BOOKED!*
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) *BOOKED!*
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox *BOOKED!*
61. Mrs. xox *BOOKED!*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm *(Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)*
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## RenoB

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) *BOOKED!*
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 *BOOKED!*
13. Mr.Maduro - *BOOKED! *
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)*BOOKED!*
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield *BOOKED!*
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) *BOOKED!*
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) *BOOKED!*
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox *BOOKED!*
61. Mrs. xox *BOOKED!*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm *(Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)*
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## fireman43

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) *BOOKED!*
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 *BOOKED!*
13. Mr.Maduro - *BOOKED! *
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)*BOOKED!*
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield *BOOKED!*
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) *BOOKED!*
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) *BOOKED!*
*45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)* (MAYBE)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox *BOOKED!*
61. Mrs. xox *BOOKED!*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm *(Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)*
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly

Changing the status of the Mrs. and myself to a maybe right now. It's not looking good though. Hoping to still be able to make this.


----------



## Jbailey

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro - BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43) (MAYBE)
47. Jbailey BOOKED!
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox BOOKED!
61. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly


----------



## gocowboys

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro - BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43) (MAYBE)
47. Jbailey BOOKED!
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60. opusxox BOOKED!
61. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
68. Onlyonerm (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
69. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
70. Troop_Lee
71. & 72. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
73. Tim D.
74. Justinphilly
75. Reggiebuckeye at 80%


----------



## GoodFella

dont count me is yet. i will go if i can find sombody who want to share a drive down and a room. i live is south carolina. if any one want to let me know. just a 50%-50% deal. send me a pm.


----------



## Jbailey

Quick question Carlos about paying for the food. Are you going to be collecting it closer to the date or are we paying when we get there?


----------



## snkbyt

Jbailey said:


> Quick question Carlos about paying for the food. Are you going to be collecting it closer to the date or are we paying when we get there?


talked to Carlos today........he has been busy w/family issues and asked that I post he will be taken the funds for food/booze after the 1st of the year, should be around $25....................stay tuned for info as it arrives


----------



## Jbailey

Thanks Alex. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

A thought just hit me as I was having coffee and a Trini Reyes, sitting comfortable and safe here in front of my computer........


One of the caretakers of the Troops will be at this herf. Kris' B&M has a great selection and I'm sure everyone is going to be bringing something with them to this event. If we as a group put something in a box, 1 or 2 things, cigars, comfort items, accessories, anything. We could as a CS group event, give something back to those that make sacrafices to keep us safe.


Just a thought, what do you guys think?

Ron


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds good


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> A thought just hit me as I was having coffee and a Trini Reyes, sitting comfortable and safe here in front of my computer........
> 
> One of the caretakers of the Troops will be at this herf. Kris' B&M has a great selection and I'm sure everyone is going to be bringing something with them to this event. If we as a group put something in a box, 1 or 2 things, cigars, comfort items, accessories, anything. We could as a CS group event, give something back to those that make sacrafices to keep us safe.
> 
> Just a thought, what do you guys think?
> 
> Ron


Works for me.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Works for me.


me too


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron1YY said:


> A thought just hit me as I was having coffee and a Trini Reyes, sitting comfortable and safe here in front of my computer........
> 
> One of the caretakers of the Troops will be at this herf. Kris' B&M has a great selection and I'm sure everyone is going to be bringing something with them to this event. If we as a group put something in a box, 1 or 2 things, cigars, comfort items, accessories, anything. We could as a CS group event, give something back to those that make sacrafices to keep us safe.
> 
> Just a thought, what do you guys think?
> 
> Ron


That's the best idea I heard in a while!! :tu :u


----------



## DriftyGypsy

68TriShield;1271. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield [COLOR=Red said:


> BOOKED![/COLOR]
> 23. squid
> 24. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 30. Croatan (maybe)
> 31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 33. Bigkerm
> 34. Harruculo
> 35. Rock Star
> 36. Mrs.Rock Star
> 37. CobraSkip
> 38. cousteux
> 39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 46. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 47. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Nely
> 50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 53. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
> 58. The Professor (maybe)
> 59. opusxox
> 60. Mrs. xox
> 61. zemekone (71.7%)
> 62. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
> 67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
> 68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
> 69. Troop_Lee
> 70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
> 
> I fixed the list because right now I cannot make it.


----------



## Tim D.

Oops! You dropped some people off at the end (I fixed it).

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!)
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
47. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Nely
50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
53. MiamiE (The Legend)
54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
58. The Professor (maybe)
59. opusxox
60. Mrs. xox
61. zemekone (71.7%)
62. suprise guest (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
69. Troop_Lee
70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
72. Tim D.
73. Justinphilly
74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%


----------



## icehog3

Y'all been dropping off the "booked" people all along!  Update, I'm sure there are many others. 



Tim D. said:


> Oops! You dropped some people off at the end (I fixed it).
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)"booked"
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3"booked"
> 13. Mr.Maduro
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)"booked"
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
> 23. squid
> 24. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 30. Croatan (maybe)
> 31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 33. Bigkerm
> 34. Harruculo
> 35. Rock Star
> 36. Mrs.Rock Star
> 37. CobraSkip
> 38. cousteux
> 39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 41. RenoB (road trip!)
> 42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 46. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
> 47. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Nely
> 50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 53. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
> 58. The Professor (maybe)
> 59. opusxox
> 60. Mrs. xox
> 61. zemekone (71.7%)
> 62. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
> 67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.(I miss TW since I moved out of FL))
> 68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
> 69. Troop_Lee
> 70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
> 72. Tim D.
> 73. Justinphilly
> 74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Y'all been dropping off the "booked" people all along!  Update, I'm sure there are many others.


yeah, like me!

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Nely
50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
53. MiamiE (The Legend)
54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
58. The Professor (maybe)
59. opusxox BOOKED!
60. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
61. zemekone (71.7%)
62. suprise guest (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
69. Troop_Lee
70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
72. Tim D.
73. Justinphilly
74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%

There, that's better  Remove quotes when replying!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I went for what I thought was the last list 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1277405&postcount=535


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> I went for what I thought was the last list
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1277405&postcount=535


It was Drifty, it just seems to have been "bastidized" sometime back.


----------



## jonny0783

I am in if I can get time off at the PD. I have a cousin who lives in Deerfield. I live in Clearwater so about a 4hr drive for me not a problem.

Jon


----------



## Blueface

Thanks to those that kept this going while I was hiding in a closet for a while (I can say that and laugh about it now).

Will stop by to see Kris in person as I promised Alex a long time ago to pick up some lighters that are there for him.

Will get with Kris to finalize what we will need.
Last he and I spoke about this at length, we figured around $25 to $35 per person would cover all costs for the day for food and for booze.
That will probably leave money left over but the thought was to do some raffles for some quality sticks with the leftover.

Will post the final cost by this weekend and start rounding up the money. Since there is no reservation/restaurant need, no rush on the money. The caterer can take the order a week in advance.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Nely
50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
53. MiamiE (The Legend)
54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
58. The Professor (maybe)
59. opusxox BOOKED!
60. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
61. zemekone (71.7%)
62. suprise guest (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
69. Troop_Lee
70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
72. Tim D.
73. Justinphilly
74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%
75. Kiwi Michelle at 99.9%

Finally put myself on the list. Really want to make this one as I don't know if I will be allowed to come over again. 
Don't worry - I will have lots of Chartreuse with me so no one will have to miss out!:r


----------



## jonny0783

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. J6ppc (maybe)
48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Nely
50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
53. MiamiE (The Legend)
54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
58. The Professor (maybe)
59. opusxox BOOKED!
60. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
61. zemekone (71.7%)
62. suprise guest (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
69. Troop_Lee
70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
72. Tim D.
73. Justinphilly
74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%
75. Kiwi Michelle at 99.9%
76. Jonny0783 at 99.99% and cousin if able to get off work


----------



## Blueface

OK, drawing closer.

Spoke to Kris this weekend while at his shop (herf site).

We are set to have the place to ourselves. No members there that day. Just CS.
The store portion will still be open to the public.
Kris has great stuff to choose from, specially for Pepin whores.

Food and alcohol looks like will run between $25 to 30.
That will include a full blown Cuban buffet of roast pork, chicken, rice, plantains, salad, pasteles for desert, and BOOZE.
That will also include a bartender to serve us.

Additionally, some will not walk away empty handed.
All remaning funds, projected to be about $5 a head, will go to purchasing cigars and raffling them.

Will post the final price shortly and request payments.
No rush as food does not have to be ordered until just about the day or two before the event.

We are still shooting to have Pepin, Rocky, 601 and Xikar there.

*QUESTION/POLL,
Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*


----------



## 68TriShield

That sounds great Carlos!If you need any more for the cover,let me know.:ss


----------



## Tristan

Sounds like everything is coming together! I'm so pumped for this. It's going to be a blast!


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Will post the final price shortly and request payments.
> No rush as food does not have to be ordered until just about the day or two before the event.


Great plans Carlos...can't wait!!! :tu

My experience was it is better to get the payments as early as possible, to confirm who is _definitely_ coming, and to ensure that you won't eat costs for any last minute cancellations. 



Blueface said:


> *QUESTION/POLL,
> Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*


Vokkka? :r


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Great plans Carlos...can't wait!!! :tu
> 
> My experience was it is better to get the payments as early as possible, to confirm who is _definitely_ coming, and to ensure that you won't eat costs for any last minute cancellations.
> 
> Vokkka? :r


:r
Vodka
Who would have guessed your response?
Got you covered.
Stoli on the rocks with a wedge of lemon will be there for sure.

Good point on getting the money early.
Just waiting to make sure I can account for enough.
I want to make sure booze and food does not lack but don't want too much to go to waste and spend needless money either.
Not an easy thing to land on.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> :r
> Vodka
> Who would have guessed your response?
> Got you covered.
> Stoli on the rocks with a wedge of lemon will be there for sure.
> 
> Good point on getting the money early.
> Just waiting to make sure I can account for enough.
> I want to make sure booze and food does not lack but don't want too much to go to waste and spend needless money either.
> Not an easy thing to land on.


Not easy at all, but sounds like things are moving very nicely...Thanks to you and your crew Carlos!


----------



## snkbyt

*QUESTION/POLL,
Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*

*RUM...................CENTENARIO XX*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok it's close enough now. I just typed by request to have the time off and the LT said no prob, but until he signs it im not going to jump up and down just yet. But it's looking good.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

*QUESTION/POLL,
Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*

Do I really need to answer this??????

*PATRON!!!!!!!!!*

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *QUESTION/POLL,
> Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*Do I really need to answer this??????*PATRON!!!!!!!!!*Ron


6grapes 'WHITE PORT' Hen XO (; Do my vote even count?


----------



## Blueface

"Beverages" List - Please add to this list to keep it on one post.

Stoli
Centenario
Patron
6 Grapes Port


----------



## onlyonerm

Blueface said:


> OK, drawing closer.
> 
> Spoke to Kris this weekend while at his shop (herf site).
> 
> We are set to have the place to ourselves. No members there that day. Just CS.
> The store portion will still be open to the public.
> Kris has great stuff to choose from, specially for Pepin whores.
> 
> Food and alcohol looks like will run between $25 to 30.
> That will include a full blown Cuban buffet of roast pork, chicken, rice, plantains, salad, pasteles for desert, and BOOZE.
> That will also include a bartender to serve us.
> 
> Additionally, some will not walk away empty handed.
> All remaning funds, projected to be about $5 a head, will go to purchasing cigars and raffling them.
> 
> Will post the final price shortly and request payments.
> No rush as food does not have to be ordered until just about the day or two before the event.
> 
> We are still shooting to have Pepin, Rocky, 601 and Xikar there.
> 
> *QUESTION/POLL,
> Please advise favorite booze you expect as we will make sure it is available.*


Appreciate all the hard work it has taken to pull this thing together. Can't wait until February, still haven't heard where the Friday pre-Herf will be?? I won't go to specifics, but a nice bourbon on hand would be nice.


----------



## Blueface

onlyonerm said:


> Appreciate all the hard work it has taken to pull this thing together. Can't wait until February, still haven't heard where the Friday pre-Herf will be?? I won't go to specifics, but a nice bourbon on hand would be nice.


The pre-herf, as I recall, will be at TW also.
He has extended that for us also.
We just won't have the food and drinks as we will on Saturday.
So......................

Do we need to organize booze for that or is it best to BYO?


----------



## Carlito's Way

Kiwi Michelle said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> 6. Made in Dade
> 7. cigar_040
> 8. M1903A1
> 9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
> 11. RPB67
> 12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
> 13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
> 14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
> 16. ATLHarp
> 17. akatora + mrs. akatora
> 18. n3uka (maybe?)
> 19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
> 21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
> 23. squid
> 24. Madurofan
> 25. Hollywood!!
> 26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
> 30. Croatan (maybe)
> 31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
> 33. Bigkerm
> 34. Harruculo
> 35. Rock Star
> 36. Mrs.Rock Star
> 37. CobraSkip
> 38. cousteux
> 39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
> 41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
> 42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
> 44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
> 46. Jbailey BOOKED!
> 47. J6ppc (maybe)
> 48. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
> 49. Nely
> 50. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
> 51. 52. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
> 53. MiamiE (The Legend)
> 54. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
> 55. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
> 56. & 57. itstim (& brother mike)
> 58. The Professor (maybe)
> 59. opusxox BOOKED!
> 60. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
> 61. zemekone (71.7%)
> 62. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 63. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 64. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 65. suprise guest (71.7%)
> 66. Seanohue (pending that Kiwi goes)
> 67. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
> 68 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
> 69. Troop_Lee
> 70. & 71. Beagleone (& Mrs. Beagleone {right now at 65% sure for her})
> 72. Tim D.
> 73. Justinphilly
> 74. Reggiebuckeye at 80%
> 75. Kiwi Michelle at 99.9%
> 
> Finally put myself on the list. Really want to make this one as I don't know if I will be allowed to come over again.
> Don't worry - I will have lots of Chartreuse with me so no one will have to miss out!:r


well i know i havent been on in a while and everyone can always pretty much count me in when my pops os around but remember its Carlito's Way...i look enough like blueface to be also called blueface jr is just redundant lololol


----------



## jonny0783

Hey guys what day in Feb will this be on?

Jon:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

jonny0783 said:


> Hey guys what day in Feb will this be on?
> 
> Jon:ss


7 8 and 9th


----------



## snkbyt

jonny0783 said:


> Hey guys what day in Feb will this be on?
> 
> Jon:ss


I told you about this.................its on drill wkend (I put in to get it off last drill)


----------



## icehog3

jonny0783 said:


> Hey guys what day in Feb will this be on?
> 
> Jon:ss


Read through the thread for other info, lots of answers in there!


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> _works for me lets just say its on _
> Thursday the 7th (pre-pre-HERF TBD)
> Friday the 8th (pre-HERF @ TW)
> Saturday the 9th (main HERF @ TW)
> Sunday the 10th (coffee HERF for those still in town)


found this way back in the thread for all the late arrivals


----------



## jonny0783

well that rules me out i have to work and i already put in to get off of drill for work!! Got Iledas training for you fellow FL LEOS got to love the new computer system!
Well now I am pissed!!
Jon:hn:hn:BS:gn:BS


----------



## snkbyt

jonny0783 said:


> well that rules me out i have to work and i already put in to get off of drill for work!! Got Iledas training for you fellow FL LEOS got to love the new computer system!
> Well now I am pissed!!
> Jon:hn:hn:BS:gn:BS


sorry Charlie.......................see ya next drill


----------



## Tim D.

jonny0783 said:


> well that rules me out i have to work and i already put in to get off of drill for work!! Got Iledas training for you fellow FL LEOS got to love the new computer system!
> Well now I am pissed!!
> Jon:hn:hn:BS:gn:BS


Jon,

Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make the herf. But if you keep hanging out with that herfin' fool Alex (snkbyt) then I'm sure you'll be partying with some great BOTLs/SOTLs soon enough!

Tim D.
​


----------



## snkbyt

Tim D. said:


> Jon,​
> Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make the herf. But if you keep hanging out with that herfin' fool Alex (snkbyt) then I'm sure you'll be partying with some great BOTLs/SOTLs soon enough!​
> Tim D.​


why thank you Tim for those kind words..................Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Bump.....

Any more confirmations?? 45 days away.... Hurry up and book your rooms and/or flights!!! :ss


----------



## gocowboys

I post this with tears in my eyes. I can not go. My sister in getting married in March, so I have to miss this. This really sucks.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> I post this with tears in my eyes. I can not go. My sister in getting married in March, so I have to miss this. This really sucks.


but the HERF is in Feb......................so whats the problem?


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> but the HERF is in Feb......................so whats the problem?


:tpd:


----------



## replicant_argent

note to self... keep whispering in wifes ear.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

replicant_argent said:


> note to self... keep whispering in wifes ear.


Dont give her a ear ache
Im waiting on my conf for my hotel if that some though im in.:tu
Will let ya know next week sometime.


----------



## BeagleOne

Okay, I am on the list (Mrs. Beagleone has had to drop out of the trip for work reasons), but I am trying to work it out so that I actually have a business reason to be in Miami at this time (always good to travel on the company dime). As luck would have it, one of our carriers have requested an on-site audit in the next few weeks. They wanted to meet in person near the end of January, but I requested for the week of the MMH III. I also need to convince my boss to let me go there. So i should know tomorrow for certain whether or not I can pull this off. So wish me luck!

:cb


----------



## Blueface

BeagleOne said:


> Okay, I am on the list (Mrs. Beagleone has had to drop out of the trip for work reasons), but I am trying to work it out so that I actually have a business reason to be in Miami at this time (always good to travel on the company dime). As luck would have it, one of our carriers have requested an on-site audit in the next few weeks. They wanted to meet in person near the end of January, but I requested for the week of the MMH III. I also need to convince my boss to let me go there. So i should know tomorrow for certain whether or not I can pull this off. So wish me luck!
> 
> :cb


Come on down Tony!!!


----------



## Tristan

Any of you South Florida guys want to chime in on things that you like to do and places you like to eat? My wife and I will be in town for 4 days and would definitely like to plan some things a head of time!


----------



## Ender

Sign me up.


----------



## The Dakotan

Hello my B/SOTL. I've been viewing this thread since the beginning and am thinking about making the trip. Anyone need a roommate? I'm just trying to see if this would work at this point.


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Hello my B/SOTL. I've been viewing this thread since the beginning and am thinking about making the trip. Anyone need a roommate? I'm just trying to see if this would work at this point.


come on down to FL, and see for yourself that FL still stands :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> come on down to FL, and see for yourself that FL still stands :ss


hey! I was on your side in the last round of state on state action. :ss


----------



## RenoB

The Dakotan said:


> Hello my B/SOTL. I've been viewing this thread since the beginning and am thinking about making the trip. Anyone need a roommate? I'm just trying to see if this would work at this point.


hells yeah brother, you've gotta come!!!

and I think I've lost my roommate. if so, there's an open bed in my room.

Than? Than? you coming?


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> hells yeah brother, you've gotta come!!!
> 
> and I think I've lost my roommate. if so, there's an open bed in my room.
> 
> Than? Than? you coming?


Than only posts wisecracks now.


----------



## The Dakotan

RenoB said:


> hells yeah brother, you've gotta come!!!
> 
> and I think I've lost my roommate. if so, there's an open bed in my room.
> 
> Than? Than? you coming?


Interesting!! PM sent.



icehog3 said:


> Than only posts wisecracks now.


Ok. that was funny! So funny, it deserves a :chk


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Dakotan said:


> Hello my B/SOTL. I've been viewing this thread since the beginning and am thinking about making the trip. Anyone need a roommate? I'm just trying to see if this would work at this point.


\
Yay , bought time ya put ya name down. Roommates??? people will talk!!:r:chk


----------



## BeagleOne

Carlos, I am IN!!! 

Talked to the boss yesterday, said no problem. I will be in town starting the 5 or 6 for a site review, then I am there for Friday and Saturday. 

I might need to find a roommate, but will know more this weekend. 

:cb
Tony


----------



## The Dakotan

Kiwi Michelle said:


> \
> Yay , bought time ya put ya name down. Roommates??? people will talk!!:r:chk


I think you should start some rumors!! What am I thinking ... you probably already have!


----------



## onlyonerm

30 more days, can't wait to get back to Ft. Lauderdale on the 8th.

Do we have a final # for the main HERF. People, Price, Whatever


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Dakotan said:


> I think you should start some rumors!! What am I thinking ... you probably already have!


Rumour has it.............:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Just confirmed some rooms so its looking even better. already got the time off, now all I need is 2airline tickets & I'm there. when I get the tickets ill put out names on the list.

Hell u can put Ms. Detroit name on the list cause she keeps bugging me about why our names isn't on the list. she really wants to come (she thinks its going2b some females there smoking cigars, so I lied a lil) ok I've taken up enough of your space4today.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

onlyonerm said:


> 30 more days, can't wait to get back to Ft. Lauderdale on the 8th.
> 
> Do we have a final # for the main HERF. People, Price, Whatever


Carlos is collecting the money now...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128819


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> hells yeah brother, you've gotta come!!!
> 
> and I think I've lost my roommate. if so, there's an open bed in my room.
> 
> Than? Than? you coming?


hehehe there a joke in here somewhere....

at this time i'm 75% a go. Looking at tix now....totally forgot!


----------



## txdyna65

"Beverages" List - Please add to this list to keep it on one post.

Stoli
Centenario
Patron
6 Grapes Port
Crown Royal


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49,50. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
54& 55. itstim (& brother mike)
56. The Professor (maybe)
57. opusxox BOOKED!
58. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
59,60. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
61,62 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
63. Troop_Lee
64. Beagleone 
65. Tim D.
66. Justinphilly
67. Kiwi Michelle 
68. Ender
69,70 Mr & Mrs Detroit
71. The Dakotan
72. zemekone (71.7%)

I have updated the list (pretty hard to follow...) Any of the "maybes" able to confirm?? (Don't be pikers!!)

Don't forget the payment to Carlos (seperate thread) for $30 to cover food and drink for the main herf Saturday.


----------



## tech-ninja

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49,50. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
54& 55. itstim (& brother mike)
56. The Professor (maybe)
57. opusxox BOOKED!
58. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
59,60. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
61,62 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
63. Troop_Lee
64. Beagleone 
65. Tim D.
66. Justinphilly
67. Kiwi Michelle 
68. Ender
69,70 Mr & Mrs Detroit
71. The Dakotan
72. zemekone (71.7%)
73. tech-ninja BOOKED!
74. spooble BOOKED!

Woo Hoo!


----------



## opus

"Beverages" List - Please add to this list to keep it on one post.

Stoli
Centenario
Patron
6 Grapes Port
Crown Royal
any good single malt scotch


----------



## onlyonerm

"Beverages" List - Please add to this list to keep it on one post.

Stoli
Centenario
Patron
6 Grapes Port
Crown Royal
any good single malt scotch 
Any good bourbon


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

onlyonerm said:


> "Beverages" List - Please add to this list to keep it on one post.
> 
> Stoli
> Centenario
> Patron
> 6 Grapes Port
> Crown Royal
> any good single malt scotch
> Any good bourbon


I will only drink Chartreuse and will organise that myself....
Will Chris have splits there? I drink it with pineapple juice and soda water.


----------



## cre8v1

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49,50. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
54& 55. itstim (& brother mike)
56. The Professor (maybe)
57. opusxox BOOKED!
58. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
59,60. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
61,62 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
63. Troop_Lee
64. Beagleone 
65. Tim D.
66. Justinphilly
67. Kiwi Michelle 
68. Ender
69,70 Mr & Mrs Detroit
71. The Dakotan
72. zemekone (71.7%)
73. tech-ninja BOOKED!
74. spooble BOOKED!
75. cre8v1 BOOKED!

Okay, fine... I'll be there!  I'll be traveling/staying with tech-ninja and spooble. This is going to be awesome.. I can't wait. The Palmetto State Herf Crew rides again!! w00t!


----------



## icehog3

cre8v1 said:


> Okay, fine... I'll be there!  I'll be traveling/staying with tech-ninja and spooble. This is going to be awesome.. I can't wait. The Palmetto State Herf Crew rides again!! w00t!


Most excellent! :tu


----------



## Tristan

Tristan said:


> Any of you South Florida guys want to chime in on things that you like to do and places you like to eat? My wife and I will be in town for 4 days and would definitely like to plan some things a head of time!


Quoting myself is so very pretentious. But alas, any recommendations from the Florida crew?


----------



## snkbyt

Tristan said:


> Quoting myself is so very pretentious. But alas, any recommendations from the Florida crew?


don't know the area that well, but we'll be there on Thur till Sun morn


----------



## Ron1YY

Tristan said:


> Quoting myself is so very pretentious. But alas, any recommendations from the Florida crew?


Tell us the things you like to do together and things you like to eat. I can make suggestions after that.

Keep it clean, that didn't come out the way I was thinking.......

Ron


----------



## BigVito

wish I could've made it.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> wish I could've made it.


We do too Perry...let me know when you are up for smokin', and we will figure a day out and I will come up there.


----------



## Tristan

Ron1YY said:


> Tell us the things you like to do together and things you like to eat. I can make suggestions after that.
> 
> Keep it clean, that didn't come out the way I was thinking.......
> 
> Ron


We love seafood. I'm looking forward to trying some authentic Cuban food. We like sitting on the beach and relaxing. Hopefully you can recommend a beach that is less touristy within the area?

I'm planning to take a tour of the la gloria cubana and padron facilities. Also I'm looking forward to trying/buying some of the good rums that are hard to find up here.

Thanks Ron!

Edit: Maybe there are some shoe stores your misses would recommend? My wife would dig that!


----------



## icehog3

P.S.....How far is the hotel from a beach?


----------



## The Professor

I hate to say this; but please take me off the list. Too much going on and not enough bling to make this trip. I'll make it down to FL sometime, though, folks....


----------



## icehog3

:


The Professor said:


> I hate to say this; but please take me off the list. Too much going on and not enough bling to make this trip. I'll make it down to FL sometime, though, folks....


----------



## The Dakotan

Sorry my B/SOTL. I can't make it either, so take my name of the list.


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Sorry my B/SOTL. I can't make it either, so take my name of the list.


Man, this is not a happy night in this thread.


----------



## icehog3

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49,50. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
54& 55. itstim (& brother mike)
56. opusxox BOOKED!
57. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
58,59. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
60,61 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
62. Troop_Lee
63. Beagleone 
64. Tim D.
65. Justinphilly
66. Kiwi Michelle 
67. Ender
68,69 Mr & Mrs Detroit
70 zemekone (71.7%)
71. tech-ninja BOOKED!
72. spooble BOOKED!
73. cre8v1 BOOKED!


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> P.S.....How far is the hotel from a beach?


Tom,
Hotel is about 3 miles or so from the beach.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Hotel is about 3 miles or so from the beach.


So you will give me piggy back rides there? I'm only about 250 at this point.


----------



## Bigkerm

I am still trying to make it to this event, I want to stay the night on Sat. but my cash is a little tight if anyone has booked a room and wants to possibly split it let me know. I don't post here very often just mostly lurk, but if you need a character reference ask Snkbyt about me.

Matthew a.k.a. Bigkerm


----------



## replicant_argent

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49. MiamiE (The Legend)
50. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
51. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
52 & 53. itstim (& brother mike)
54. opusxox BOOKED!
55. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
56,57. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
58,59 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
60. Troop_Lee
61. Beagleone
62. Tim D.
63. Justinphilly
64. Kiwi Michelle
65. Ender
66,67 Mr & Mrs Detroit
68 zemekone (71.7%)
69. tech-ninja BOOKED!
70. spooble BOOKED!
71. cre8v1 BOOKED!

Off the list... unless my wife can wrangle a day off without repercussions from a spiteful, hateful, bitter little woman of a boss. Still working on it, but as someone pointed out to me, I need to shit or get off the pot. Doesn't stop me from still trying though. A little windfall of cash might help matters too... I should work on that too.
Pete


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> Off the list... unless my wife can wrangle a day off without repercussions from a spiteful, hateful, bitter little woman of a boss. Still working on it, but as someone pointed out to me, I need to shit or get off the pot. Doesn't stop me from still trying though. A little windfall of cash might help matters too... I should work on that too.
> Pete


Crap. 

Sorry that we might not see you Pete.


----------



## Mauirce

icehog3 said:


> Crap.
> 
> Sorry that we might not see you Pete.


Yeah sound like this is going to be the BOMB!
No punn intended.

:cb


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Crap.
> 
> Sorry that we might not see you Pete.


Me too.His bitch Carlos will be beside herself...


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> Me too.His bitch Carlos will be beside herself...


So he finally landed on a yes or no?
Bastage!!!

He Dave,
Will miss your herf but looks like I may be in your area after all come some time in February to March.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Yeah sound like this is going to be the BOMB!
> No punn intended.
> 
> :cb





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Just confirmed some rooms so its looking even better. already got the time off, now all I need is 2airline tickets & I'm there. when I get the tickets ill put out names on the list.
> 
> Hell u can put Ms. Detroit name on the list cause she keeps bugging me about why our names isn't on the list. she really wants to come (she thinks its going2b some females there smoking cigars, so I lied a lil) ok I've taken up enough of your space4today.


Ok I now have the:
*Time off*:tu
*Hotel confirmed*
*Booked 4airline tickets*:chk

I think it's safe to say im coming :chk(no jokes there:bn) So uhhhhh Carlos how much 6grapes will be at this place. (white port is welcome2):dr


----------



## Jbailey

Would be interested in seeing the padron and pepin one day.


----------



## Cochise

Jbailey said:


> Would be interested in seeing the padron and pepin one day.


Pepin doesn't speak english but its great fun to watch him roll cigars.

There's video of him on you tube at Belicoso's


----------



## Blueface

Folks, Please see the Payment Thread. Thanks.


----------



## Addiction

Sorry Blueface, off the list. My wife said I can go to the Superbowl or the herf but not both, so I'm going to the bowl.


----------



## Tim D.

It is with deep sadness that I must take my name off the list due to business and personal commitments. :hn I will certainly be with you all in spirit!

Here is an update of the list, including the removal of Addiction (from his post yesterday).

1 & 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9 & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19 & 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21 & 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26, 27, 28 & 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31 & 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39 & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
42 & 43. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
44 & 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49. MiamiE (The Legend)
50. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
51 & 52. itstim (& brother mike)
53. opusxox BOOKED!
54. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
55 & 56. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
57 & 58. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
59. Troop_Lee
60. Beagleone
61. Justinphilly
62. Kiwi Michelle
63. Ender
64,65. Mr & Mrs Detroit
66 zemekone (71.7%)
67. tech-ninja BOOKED!
68. spooble BOOKED!
69. cre8v1 BOOKED!


----------



## hollywood

I also have to withdraw my name from the hat. Too much going on here for my wife and I to get away. I'll be watching for the pictures!

1 & 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9 & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19 & 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21 & 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
23. squid
24. Madurofan

25, 26, 27 & 28. Cigartoyz (+3)
29. Croatan (maybe)
30 & 31. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
32. Bigkerm
33. Harruculo
34. Rock Star
35. Mrs.Rock Star
36. CobraSkip
37. cousteux
38 & 39. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
40. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
41 & 42. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
43 & 44. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
45. Jbailey BOOKED!
46. Nely
47. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
48. MiamiE (The Legend)
49. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
50 & 51. itstim (& brother mike)
52. opusxox BOOKED!
53. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
54 & 55. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
56 & 57. fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
58. Troop_Lee
59. Beagleone
60. Justinphilly
61. Kiwi Michelle
62. Ender
63, 64. Mr & Mrs Detroit
65. zemekone (71.7%)
66. tech-ninja BOOKED!
67. spooble BOOKED!
68. cre8v1 BOOKED!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hollywood said:


> I also have to withdraw my name from the hat. Too much going on here for my wife and I to get away. I'll be watching for the pictures!!


I had a lil something for you


----------



## Blueface

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
RPB67
Icehog3 BOOKED!
Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora + mrs. akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
squid
Madurofan
Cigartoyz (+3)
Croatan (maybe)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
Bigkerm
Harruculo
Rock Star & Mrs.Rock Star
CobraSkip
cousteux
mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
Jbailey BOOKED!
Nely
tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
MiamiE (The Legend)
Dux/Doug Anything is possible
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED!
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
Troop_Lee
Beagleone
Justinphilly
Kiwi Michelle
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED!
spooble BOOKED!
cre8v1 BOOKED!

Getting closer.
Meeting with host Kris to finalize guests on Friday.
Will post all those confirmed.
Seems Nick Perdomo is also interested in appearing.


----------



## icehog3

Now's the time on Sprockets when we commit!!


----------



## mikey202

Umm...I don't think I'll be able to make it. I can't say yes or no at this point. I guess just take me off the list. I've have alot going on at work, I'm in manager training. Plus, I don't know if the wife can make it, do to her work.

Maybe, I'll be one of the suprise guests.:r

I've been To TW before, and know where it is. Keep my fingers crossed for a last minute road trip down there.:tu

I'll bring my own food and drinks to share.:ss


----------



## Blueface

mikey202 said:


> Umm...I don't think I'll be able to make it. I can't say yes or no at this point. I guess just take me off the list. I've have alot going on at work, I'm in manager training. Plus, I don't know if the wife can make it, do to her work.
> 
> Maybe, I'll be one of the suprise guests.:r
> 
> I've been To TW before, and know where it is. Keep my fingers crossed for a last minute road trip down there.:tu
> 
> I'll bring my own food and drinks to share.:ss


If you decide, give me a shout and a heads up.


----------



## Troop_lee

It doesn't look like I'll be able to come down. So take me off the list. Wish i could!!


----------



## Blueface

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
RPB67
Icehog3 BOOKED!
Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora + mrs. akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
squid
Madurofan
Cigartoyz (+3)
Croatan (maybe)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
Bigkerm
Harruculo
Rock Star & Mrs.Rock Star
CobraSkip
cousteux
mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
Jbailey BOOKED!
Nely
tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
MiamiE (The Legend)
Dux/Doug Anything is possible
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED!
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
Beagleone
Justinphilly
Kiwi Michelle
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED!
spooble BOOKED!
cre8v1 BOOKED!


----------



## cigar_040

I too am off the list. The wife and I both need some work done on our cars. 

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
Blueface Sr.
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
RPB67
Icehog3 BOOKED!
Mr.Maduro BOOKED!
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora + mrs. akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED!
squid
Madurofan
Cigartoyz (+3)
Croatan (maybe)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
Bigkerm
Harruculo
Rock Star & Mrs.Rock Star
CobraSkip
cousteux
mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED!
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED!
fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
Jbailey BOOKED!
Nely
tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
MiamiE (The Legend)
Dux/Doug Anything is possible
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED!
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
Troop_Lee
Beagleone
Justinphilly
Kiwi Michelle
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED!
spooble BOOKED!
cre8v1 BOOKED!


----------



## BeagleOne

Flight - BOOKED
Payment - SENT
Hotel - WORKING ON IT!!!

I am going to be there for Friday night pre-herf and most of the day Saturday, got to head to the FLL to catch a flight. 

:cb


----------



## icehog3

They are dropping like flies....I already miss you guys who can't make it.


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> I too am off the list. The wife and I both need some work done on our cars.
> 
> 
> 
> that plain and simply SUX
Click to expand...


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> They are dropping like flies....I already miss you guys who can't make it.


passing on all this warm weather to stay in the cold w/the snow................damn that sux


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

cigar_040 said:


> I too am off the list. The wife and I both need some work done on our cars.
> 
> 
> 
> mikey202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...I don't think I'll be able to make it. I can't say yes or no at this point. I guess just take me off the list. I've have alot going on at work, I'm in manager training. Plus, I don't know if the wife can make it, do to her work.
> 
> Maybe, I'll be one of the suprise guests.:r
> 
> I've been To TW before, and know where it is. Keep my fingers crossed for a last minute road trip down there.:tu
> 
> I'll bring my own food and drinks to share.:ss
> 
> 
> 
> WTF.....Come on guys!!! Make it work!!! Show some commitment!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mikey202

Kiwi Michelle said:


> WTF.....Come on guys!!! Make it work!!! Show some commitment!!!


I will try my best...I promise!!!!


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> cigar_040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am off the list. The wife and I both need some work done on our cars.
> 
> WTF.....Come on guys!!! Make it work!!! Show some commitment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a large group Michelle.
> We will show you how nice Florida is.
> If you can make it all the way from New Zealand, well...............
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueface

PMs sent to all remaining.
Please advise.
Some of you that I sent a PM to I believe are in fact coming but want to finalize list.


----------



## Blueface

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) PAID
Blueface Sr. PAID
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
Made in Dade In the Mail
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED! In the Mail
Icehog3 BOOKED! In the Mail
Mr.Maduro BOOKED! PAID
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! PAID
Madurofan In the Mail
Cigartoyz (+3)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY In the Mail
Bigkerm
Harruculo In the Mail
CobraSkip
cousteux
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! PAID
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! PAID
Jbailey BOOKED! PAID
Nely In the Mail
MiamiE (The Legend)
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED! PAID
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
Beagleone In the Mail
Kiwi Michelle In Person
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED! PAID
spooble BOOKED! PAID
cre8v1 BOOKED! PAID


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> They are dropping like flies....I already miss you guys who can't make it.


Ill be there Tom (;


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill be there Tom (;


I knew I could count on you Brother!


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> I knew I could count on you Brother!


Tom,
Those that can't make it, too bad and wish they could.
Those of you that will be here, well, we have have never been rude to visitors and we will make sure you guys remember the trip well.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Those that can't make it, too bad and wish they could.
> Those of you that will be here, well, we have have never been rude to visitors and we will make sure you guys remember the trip well.


I had no worries about rudeness from you and your crew Carlos...tongue in cheek humor?

I can't wait Brother...these -1F degree days are just making the wait seem longer.


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> I had no worries about rudeness from you and your crew Carlos...tongue in cheek humor?
> 
> I can't wait Brother...these -1F degree days are just making the wait seem longer.


LOL
My comment not meant at you but in general to all that are attending.
We are thrilled and can't wait.
Planning on taking that Friday off so we can hang out during the day with whoever I can.
I get in late Thursday from Las Vegas but might be able to still get in some hang out time.
Will call you on Thursday when I land.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> LOL
> My comment not meant at you but in general to all that are attending.
> We are thrilled and can't wait.
> Planning on taking that Friday off so we can hang out during the day with whoever I can.
> I get in late Thursday from Las Vegas but might be able to still get in some hang out time.
> Will call you on Thursday when I land.


Excellente, Senor Carlos!  :ss :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Those that can't make it, too bad and wish they could.
> Those of you that will be here, *well, we have have never been rude to visitors and we will make sure you guys remember the trip well*.


Yeah Mo&Myself remember how you guys treat visitors
Soooo is there any place near by I can get some White Port from????


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah Mo&Myself remember how you guys treat visitors
> Soooo is there any place near by I can get some White Port from????


On the menu already.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> On the menu already.


:dr:chk:tuU R The Man:cb


----------



## opus

Won't be long now.:ss


----------



## RenoB

opusxox said:


> Won't be long now.:ss


Can't come quick enough!!!

These sub-zero temps are really getting to me (-10* today, Tom) :hn


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Can't come quick enough!!!
> 
> These sub-zero temps are really getting to me (-10* today, Tom) :hn


You should drive down to tropical Chicagoland...only -6* at my house today!!


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah Mo&Myself remember how you guys treat visitors
> Soooo is there any place near by I can get some White Port from????


:r I missed that one  But I'll make up for it THIS time!!!!!!

You will not be missing White port or Six Grapes will you are here :tu

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> You should drive down to tropical Chicagoland...only -6* at my house today!!


Yeah, it was kind of cold here today too. 78* 

See all of you in a couple weeks :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, it was kind of cold here today too. 78*
> 
> See all of you in a couple weeks :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Can I come 2 weeks early and stay in your carport Ron? :r


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, it was kind of cold here today too. 78*
> 
> See all of you in a couple weeks :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Since I am so much further south than you, we hit 80.
Amazing what 45 minutes will do to temperature. :r


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Can I come 2 weeks early and stay in your carport Ron? :r


Bueller?? Bueller???  :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Bueller?? Bueller???  :r


No!!!!!!!

I have a Spare Bedroom!!!!!!!!

Bet you thought I'd turn you away :r !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> No!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a Spare Bedroom!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bet you thought I'd turn you away :r !!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I was waiting for "We have a pool....and a pond. The pond would be good for you".  :r


----------



## madurofan

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, it was kind of cold here today too. 78*
> 
> See all of you in a couple weeks :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


82 in Key Largo.


----------



## Ron1YY

One of our Bro's was supposed to come back home to us for the herf. Sadly I got a call yesterday and he said he can't make it. Hence the Spare bedroom.


Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> One of our Bro's was supposed to come back home to us for the herf. Sadly I got a call yesterday and he said he can't make it. Hence the Spare bedroom.
> 
> Ron


Thanks for the awesome offer Ron, I am actually splitting a room at the hotel of choice with jbailey (Dave)...just daydreaming about getting to one of my favorite states a little early.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Since I am so much further south than you, we hit 80.
> Amazing what 45 minutes will do to temperature. :r





madurofan said:


> 82 in Key Largo.


BRRRRR!!!!! Way too cold around here. I may have to move down closer to you 2 guys!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the awesome offer Ron, I am actually splitting a room at the hotel of choice with jbailey (Dave)...just daydreaming about getting to one of my favorite states a little early.


Stop dreaming and GET DOWN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Stop dreaming and GET DOWN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I might have to ask my Chief for a "Leave of Absence". :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> I might have to ask my Chief for a "Leave of Absence". :r


THAT'S what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!

Hey, Doesn't he know an Admiral out ranks a Chief!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> I might have to ask my Chief for a "Leave of Absence". :r


It sucks when you have to ask yourself:r 

What up Ron?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> It sucks when you have to ask yourself:r
> 
> What up Ron?


How's it going Brent? Are you booked to come here? and what day do I pick you up at the Airport?

Ron


----------



## n3uka

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Something about I could have the time off, all I want. Just don't come back to work :hn


----------



## Ron1YY

n3uka said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Something about I could have the time off, all I want. Just don't come back to work :hn


Next time you get the chance to come down to Florida, Let me know Bro :tu

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> :r I missed that one  But I'll make up for it THIS time!!!!!!
> 
> *You will not be missing White port or Six Grapes will you are here *:tu
> 
> Ron


Oh did I tell you I stop drinking.
My takes care of all the liquor for the both of us now:hn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

n3uka said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Something about I could have the time off, all I want. Just don't come back to work :hn


Well that just plain sux!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey do anyone need a room, a friend of mine thats coming with me is in the hotel business and he got me 4rooms, my brother backed out so I have *1 poss 2 (depends on maurice) room available*. The rooms usually go for *$899 per nite *but with his discount were getting them for: *Fri $50 Sat $150 Total: $200 for the weekend*. Were coming down Thrusday and if you want you can check in with us, that would be another *$50*. *$889 per nite room for $200 for the weekend isnt bad*. Let me know when ya can so I'll know what im going to do with it. Cant wait to see all of my friends again.

Here's the site and look at the St. Regis Hotel

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/stregis/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1512


----------



## BeagleOne

PM Sent. 

I arrive Weds afternoon, but will be near MIA for my "business" trip till Friday. Got a lot of free time, unless my boss tracks me down and request my presence at a meeting. I should be done with my "business" meeting on Friday around noon, then heading up tot he pre-herf site. BTW, what is the schedule for the weekend again?


----------



## Blueface

BeagleOne said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> I arrive Weds afternoon, but will be near MIA for my "business" trip till Friday. Got a lot of free time, unless my boss tracks me down and request my presence at a meeting. I should be done with my "business" meeting on Friday around noon, then heading up tot he pre-herf site. BTW, what is the schedule for the weekend again?


Tony,
You have my number.
Give me a shout or will call you.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BeagleOne said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> I arrive Weds afternoon, but will be near MIA for my "business" trip till Friday. Got a lot of free time, unless my boss tracks me down and request my presence at a meeting. I should be done with my "business" meeting on Friday around noon, then heading up tot he pre-herf site. BTW, what is the schedule for the weekend again?


Pm sent...


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh did I tell you I stop drinking.
> My takes care of all the liquor for the both of us now:hn


WOW!!!!! That really sucks!!!!!! I guess if my wife and I start today, We'll finish them all by the Herf............:r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!!! That really sucks!!!!!! I guess if my wife and I start today, We'll finish them all by the Herf............:r
> 
> Ron


U know what I've been thinking. (i try not2do2much of that) I would be fair to put that on u & your wife. ill bend the no drinking rules4u&have a few but just a few. See I'm a team player.

PS; Any takers on the abv room???? Ill repost link again when I'[email protected] computer..


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U know what I've been thinking. (i try not2do2much of that) I would be fair to put that on u & your wife. ill bend the no drinking rules4u&have a few but just a few. See I'm a team player.
> 
> PS; Any takers on the abv room???? Ill repost link again when I'[email protected] computer..


Well......In that case, we'll save a few bottles :tu !!!!!!!!!

See you in 12 days Bro!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh did I tell you I stop drinking.
> My takes care of all the liquor for the both of us now:hn


What?

Are you serious?

No drinking, you can't hang with the South Florida Crew if you don't drink.


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Made in Dade said:


> What?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> No drinking, you can't hang with the South Florida Crew if you don't drink.


U know ive been watching my figure latley but for u guys ill bend just a lil bit. 1or2glasses wont hurt anything

Dang PS: This is Booker posting..


----------



## Ron1YY

Ms. Detroit said:


> 1or2glasses wont hurt anything
> 
> Dang PS: This is Booker posting..


Perfect!!!!!!! The Bottles are made of Glass!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Booker....shot contest in Florida!!  :tu :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker....shot contest in Florida!!  :tu :r


Oh I C Yall trying2get 'Old Book Man' Drunk lol. Well I got to much gurth4that (; Shoots it is Tom.... Just got off the ph with Ron soumds like its going2b a lot of fun that weekend.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh I C Yall trying2get 'Old Book Man' Drunk lol. Well I got to much gurth4that (; Shoots it is Tom.... Just got off the ph with Ron soumds like its going2b a lot of fun that weekend.


Can't wait Brother....the FLA crew, the Motown Crew, and lots of great BOTLs and SOTLs from all over....Yahooo!!!!!  :ss :al :mn


----------



## txdyna65

Cant wait to see everyone  Im stuck in Oklahoma working and very little internet access, but I get off 2 days before the herf and Gracie and I will be there


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> Cant wait to see everyone  Im stuck in Oklahoma working and very little internet access, but I get off 2 days before the herf and Gracie and I will be there


glad 2 hear it..................Cya there


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> glad 2 hear it..................Cya there


Sorry I missed your call Alex, my cell does not work inside the station. Looking forward to seeing your smiling face in 2 weeks!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Sorry I missed your call Alex, my cell does not work inside the station. Looking forward to seeing your smiling face in 2 weeks!


just called to say hello & see how the my fellow LEO was doing


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> just called to say hello & see how the my fellow LEO was doing


Oh im doing fine just working hard. (oh you were not talking to me):bn


----------



## 68TriShield

Can I get a ride from the airport on Thursday morning?


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Can I get a ride from the airport on Thursday morning?


call me................I'll pick you and the misses up


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh im doing fine just working hard. (oh you were not talking to me):bn


yeah you too, working like a dog


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> yeah you too, working like a dog


:hn:hn:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey do anyone need a room, a friend of mine thats coming with me is in the hotel business and he got me 4rooms, my brother backed out so I have *1 poss 2 (depends on maurice) room available*. The rooms usually go for *$899 per nite *but with his discount were getting them for: *Fri $50 Sat $150 Total: $200 for the weekend*. Were coming down Thrusday and if you want you can check in with us, that would be another *$50*. *$889 per nite room for $200 for the weekend isnt bad*. Let me know when ya can so I'll know what im going to do with it. Cant wait to see all of my friends again.
> 
> Here's the site and look at the St. Regis Hotel
> 
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/stregis/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1512


Another bump for this room for those that might not have seen it over the weekend.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Another bump for this room for those that might not have seen it over the weekend.


Hope ya got your 6 foot duffle bag ready:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

You know, I was thinking. *How many people will be showing up for lunch on Saturday?* The Booker man gave me an idea in another thread, and I have been thinking about it all night and today.

Booker, You wanted Deep Fried Turkey???? If enough people show an interest, I'll do it!!!!!!

Get me a head count so I can get a big enough turkey or if there will be enough people, 2

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I was thinking. *How many people will be showing up for lunch on Saturday?* The Booker man gave me an idea in another thread, and I have been thinking about it all night and today.
> 
> Booker, You wanted Deep Fried Turkey???? If enough people show an interest, I'll do it!!!!!!
> 
> Get me a head count so I can get a big enough turkey or if there will be enough people, 2
> 
> Ron


I have one head Ron, but eat like I have 3.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> I have one head Ron, but eat like I have 3.


Ok, Here we go!!!!

Tom x3 :r
Ron x1 :dr


----------



## CobraSkip

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I was thinking. *How many people will be showing up for lunch on Saturday?* The Booker man gave me an idea in another thread, and I have been thinking about it all night and today.
> 
> Booker, You wanted Deep Fried Turkey???? If enough people show an interest, I'll do it!!!!!!
> 
> Get me a head count so I can get a big enough turkey or if there will be enough people, 2
> 
> Ron


I have a head and it counts!


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, Here we go!!!!

Tom x3 :r
Ron x1 :dr
Skip x1:tu


----------



## icehog3

P.S.....I think I am arriving at Ft. Lauderdale around 10:30 AM on Friday, and I need to rent a car, so if anyone is arriving at Ft. Lauderdale at that time, you can catch a ride to the hotel with me.


----------



## Ron1YY

I have taken Friday off, so if people need a ride from West Palm International, let me know:ss

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I was thinking. *How many people will be showing up for lunch on Saturday?* The Booker man gave me an idea in another thread, and I have been thinking about it all night and today.
> 
> Booker, You wanted Deep Fried Turkey???? If enough people show an interest, I'll do it!!!!!!
> 
> Get me a head count so I can get a big enough turkey or if there will be enough people, 2
> 
> Ron


Im in but what happen to the crab legs:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Hope ya got your 6 foot duffle bag ready:r:r


Naw it wont be to bad:hn



Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Here we go!!!!
> 
> Tom x3 :r
> Ron x1 :dr
> Skip x1:tu
> Booker x5:dr


Now who put that there


----------



## Ron1YY

Looking better and better!!!!!! 

That's 10 between 4 people :r

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Looking better and better!!!!!!
> 
> That's 10 between 4 people :r
> 
> Ron


:r



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im in but what happen to the crab legs:dr


apparently U didnt read this post
U tell me a place to pick some up and if u have a deep fryer ill cook some for who ever. Crab Legs Baby:dr


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r
> 
> apparently U didnt read this post
> U tell me a place to pick some up and if u have a deep fryer ill cook some for who ever. Crab Legs Baby:dr


We would have to clean the pot and set it up for steaming. This can be done and there is a couple food stores near Tobacco World. Let's play that one by ear.

The Turkey I need a count for as it has to defrost and be seasoned.

Ron


----------



## RenoB

I get in Friday night and am definately up for lunch on Saturday. Where are you thinking of doing this Ron? What can I do to help?


----------



## Jbailey

I'm arriving on Friday at 1:00pm at Fort Lauderdale. Was wondering if anyone else was coming in around the same time and chip in for a cab.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I'm in at 11.30pm Wednesday. Luckily Tristan and Danielle are coming in half an hour later and I can grab a lift with them. 
Is this lunch with the Turkey different to the meal we are having with the Cuban food etc?? I don't have any plans so can do the lunch too.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Here we go!!!!
> 
> Tom x3 :r
> Ron x1 :dr
> Skip x1:tu
> booker
> RenoB
> Kiwi
> snkbyt


Ron, got BBQ?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

What time is lunch on Saturday Ron?


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> What time is lunch on Saturday Ron?


Let's shoot for 12:30-1:00. Depending on the size of the turkey, it takes 40 - 60 mins.

I'll call Kris and Carlos and let them know what I'm thinking of doing.

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron1YY said:


> Let's shoot for 12:30-1:00. Depending on the size of the turkey, it takes 40 - 60 mins.
> 
> I'll call Kris and Carlos and let them know what I'm thinking of doing.
> 
> Ron


Count me in!! What's the official start time for the herf? :ss


----------



## RenoB

For those of you who forgot why you signed up for this herf in the first place! :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RenoB said:


> For those of you who forgot why you signed up for this herf in the first place! :r


Talk about motivation!!! :dr


----------



## tech-ninja

Ron1YY said:


> You know, I was thinking. *How many people will be showing up for lunch on Saturday?* The Booker man gave me an idea in another thread, and I have been thinking about it all night and today.
> 
> Booker, You wanted Deep Fried Turkey???? If enough people show an interest, I'll do it!!!!!!
> 
> Get me a head count so I can get a big enough turkey or if there will be enough people, 2
> 
> Ron


I believe we will be in for lunch!

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1

Thanks. Let me know if I can bring anything!


----------



## tech-ninja

icehog3 said:


> I have one head Ron, but eat like I have 3.


That's because your Hungary! :r :r


----------



## icehog3

tech-ninja said:


> That's because your Hungary! :r :r


I will never live it down. :r :r


----------



## mikey202

tech-ninja said:


> Hungary! :r :r


Is that near Douchebagistan and Urcrackistan?


----------



## King James

have fun all.... wish I could go but didn't have the funds. However, will be spending the weekend at the Kalahari Resort/Indoor waterpark in the Wisconsin Dells to celebrate 4 yrs of dating.


----------



## Jbailey

I will be around for the Deep Fried Turkey. Love to try some if there is room.
If there is anything I could bring or add.

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1
Jbailey


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RenoB said:


> ? What can I do to help?


Be There:tu
Ron Im coming in on thursday after I get the ladies settled im down for whatever. Let me know how I can help

I got a few replies on the extra room, Ill update ya later tomorrow. I just might have the 2nd one available for the both of you.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I will be around for the Deep Fried Turkey. Love to try some if there is room.
If there is anything I could bring or add.

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1
Jbailey
Mr.Maduro


----------



## BeagleOne

I am IN. I will be there around the time they open and smoking till I have to jet to the airport around 3. :cb

T

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1
Jbailey
Mr.Maduro
Beagleone


----------



## cre8v1

We're getting close, guys! I can't wait. w00t! :ss


----------



## onlyonerm

I plan on being there early as well. Count me in if there is room.

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1
Jbailey
Mr.Maduro
Beagleone
onlyonerm


----------



## BeagleOne

Just got off the phone with Best Western and got my room booked. Got the tickets, renting my car, need to pick up party favors and I am all set!!! I am in for Friday and out in the afternoon on Saturday, can't wait too see allof ya! :cb

T


----------



## madurofan

Might as well.....

Tom x3
Ron x1
Skip x1
booker
RenoB
Kiwi
snkbyt
tech-ninja
spooble
cre8v1
Jbailey
Mr.Maduro
Beagleone
onlyonerm
Bill


----------



## madurofan

If any of the early arrivals are going to be in South Miami or the Keys on wed or thur, let me know.

~Bill


----------



## 68TriShield

madurofan said:


> If any of the early arrivals are going to be in South Miami or the Keys on wed or thur, let me know.
> 
> ~Bill


Arrive Thurs, 1 pm.snkbyt is my wheels.He said he'd go wherever I told him too...


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Arrive Thurs, 1 pm.snkbyt is my wheels.He said he'd go wherever I told him too...


REALLY?


----------



## 68TriShield

snkbyt said:


> REALLY?


 :tu


----------



## madurofan

68TriShield said:


> Arrive Thurs, 1 pm.snkbyt is my wheels.He said he'd go wherever I told him too...


Last time I tried to tell him where to go he told me they were afraid he'd take over.:ss


----------



## snkbyt

madurofan said:


> Last time I tried to tell him where to go he told me they were afraid he'd take over.:ss


got that right


----------



## 68TriShield

snkbyt said:


> got that right


 <---- innocent


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> <---- innocent


who me?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> who me?


Hell No!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## madurofan

Ron1YY said:


> Hell No!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Pot, meet Kettle. Kettle, Pot.

Any questions.....

:r


----------



## snkbyt

madurofan said:


> Pot, meet Kettle. Kettle, Pot.
> 
> Any questions.....
> 
> :r


which one was I again?.................................and like you're the innocent one!


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> which one was I again??.................................and like your the innocent one!


:r !!!! Does it really matter?

Yeah, and what he said!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> :r !!!! Does it really matter?
> 
> Ron


no!.............. not really :bn


----------



## madurofan

Trying to get off work Friday. It's going to be a great time.:ss


----------



## snkbyt

madurofan said:


> Trying to get off work Friday. It's going to be a great time.:ss


mega good time :mn

Bill, if keep up being a PW you'll have 450 B4 ya know it


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> mega good time :mn


Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!!! Already have Friday off!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## mikey202

Sorry I can't make it...I have to work the day of the Herf
But I'm like Frosty the Snowman, "I'll be back again someday":ss

Ya'll drink a round of Patron for Mikey who couldn't make it.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> Sorry I can't make it...I have to work the day of the Herf
> But I'm like Frosty the Snowman, "I'll be back again someday":ss
> 
> Ya'll drink a round of Patron for Mikey who couldn't make it.:tu


Done!!!! And I'll light up some ole Yellow Cello thing for youtoo!!!!

Ron


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

madurofan said:


> Trying to get off work Friday. It's going to be a great time.:ss


Try harder!!



mikey202 said:


> Sorry I can't make it...I have to work the day of the Herf
> But I'm like Frosty the Snowman, "I'll be back again someday":ss
> 
> Ya'll drink a round of Patron for Mikey who couldn't make it.:tu


Which "day of the herf" - there are four of them


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> Sorry I can't make it...I have to work the day of the Herf
> But I'm like Frosty the Snowman, "I'll be back again someday":ss
> 
> Ya'll drink a round of Patron for Mikey who couldn't make it.:tu


done....................and that sux


Ron1YY said:


> Done!!!! And I'll light up some ole Yellow Cello thing for you too!!!!
> Ron


I'm sure I can find something lying around the humi


----------



## Jbailey

To damn excited and can't wait. Need to escape the cold weather for a few days. Be in Friday afternoon and fly out on Monday at 4pm.


----------



## RenoB

Jbailey said:


> To damn excited and can't wait. Need to escape the cold weather for a few days. Be in Friday afternoon and fly out on Monday at 4pm.


:tpd:

and on top of that, I keep packing and repacking :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RenoB said:


> :tpd:
> 
> and on top of that, I keep packing and repacking :r


three more sleeps.............then 19 hours of flying


----------



## 68TriShield

Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please 

It seems the plan fell through.


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


If you are still at the airport at 10:30 AM Friday Dave, I will give you two a lift.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> If you are still at the airport at 10:30 AM Friday Dave, I will give you two a lift.


Excellent! Thats why we love you Tom :r


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


bump


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> bump


I wont be there until 4:30p
x3people


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


BUMP!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


I definately would Dave, except I'm arriving on Friday!!

*BUMP FOR DAVE!!!*

also.....

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 5 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 5 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 120 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 7,200 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 432,000 seconds.


----------



## BeagleOne

Anyone intereted in a Pre-Pre-Herf in Miami on Calle Ocho on Thursday evening?

I arrive Weds, driving to Miami for work (yes, I got work to pay for my airfare) and am going to hit Calle Ocho and the various factories. The article in CA (with the map) has made me want to spend some time checking out the factories and stores in the area. 

Tony


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> I definately would Dave, except I'm arriving on Friday!!
> 
> *BUMP FOR DAVE!!!*
> 
> also.....
> 
> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 5 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also *exactly 5 days.*
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 120 hours.
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 7,200 minutes.
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 432,000 seconds.


WOOHOO!!!!!!! Less than a half million seconds left!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

BUMP FOR DAVE!!!

Sorry Dave we dont arrive until Friday.


----------



## icehog3

I screwed up on my rental car reservation today....save over $100 using Hotwire, but accidently made the reservation for 11PM on Friday instead on 11AM. Hertz won't change it since it was made through Hotwire, and Hotwire won'r change it. Hertz says inquire when you arrive about a car at 11AM, but no guarantees.

So my question...does the Hotel we are staying at have shuttle service from Ft Lauderdale Airport if Hertz won't help me out?


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I screwed up on my rental car reservation today....save over $100 using Hotwire, but accidently made the reservation for 11PM on Friday instead on 11AM. Hertz won't change it since it was made through Hotwire, and Hotwire won'r change it. Hertz says inquire when you arrive about a car at 11AM, but no guarantees.
> 
> So my question...does the Hotel we are staying at have shuttle service from Ft Lauderdale Airport if Hertz won't help me out?


Someone from the Fla crew told me no Tom,thats why I'm looking for a ride...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Someone from the Fla crew told me no Tom,thats why I'm looking for a ride...


Thanks Dave....hopefully Hertz will have a car to spare....that's what I get for trying to save some cash.


----------



## RenoB

68TriShield said:


> Someone from the Fla crew told me no Tom,thats why I'm looking for a ride...


Maybe someone can tell us how much of a cab ride it is?

And do I recall correctly that TWs is a "short" walk from the BW?

Do I recall correctly that we are hooking up at TWs Friday nite?


----------



## Jbailey

When does everyone fly in on friday? I would wait around a bit at the airport and split a cab is anyone comes in around the same time.

I arrive at 1:00pm


----------



## Ron1YY

Is anyone flying into PBI? I took Friday off in case anyone needed a ride from West Palm Beach Airport. Send me a PM or call me.


Ron


----------



## Jbailey

fort lauderdale


----------



## BeagleOne

FLL, in and out. I will have a rental and catch someone on my way in Friday afternoon.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

*WEDNESDAY*

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

*THURSDAY*

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm

*FRIDAY

*Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)

All flying into Fort Lauderdale (at this stage)


----------



## snkbyt

RenoB said:


> Maybe someone can tell us how much of a cab ride it is? not sure
> 
> And do I recall correctly that TWs is a "short" walk from the BW? yes
> 
> Do I recall correctly that we are hooking up at TWs Friday nite? yes, Thurs,Fri,Sat


hope it helps.............................wife changed jobs, so after she works on Thurs we'll be on our way.......she did take off Friday w/no pay to attend


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach


----------



## RenoB

snkbyt said:


> hope it helps.............................wife changed jobs, so after she works on Thurs we'll be on our way.......she did take off Friday w/no pay to attend


Yes it does, thanks Alex.

Who's interested in walking little havana Saturday morning?


----------



## Jbailey

That sounds like a great idea Rob.


----------



## txdyna65

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie 2:03pm Fort Lauderdale
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach

Anyone arriving around that time and needs a ride, send me a PM. We are renting a car.


----------



## snkbyt

RenoB said:


> Yes it does, thanks Alex.
> 
> Who's interested in walking little havana Saturday morning?


why walk................when you can bus or drive


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


Bump...


----------



## Jbailey

Bump for txdyna65 for a ride.


----------



## txdyna65

Jbailey said:


> Bump for txdyna65 for a ride.


Be calling ya and seeing ya at the airport friday Dave 

Anyone else needs a ride, just let me know.



RenoB said:


> Yes it does, thanks Alex.
> 
> Who's interested in walking little havana Saturday morning?


We may be interested in this. I'll get with ya at the Herf and discuss it with you


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Is there anyone that would be so kind as to give Celeste and I a ride from FTL airport to the Best Western?
> We arrive Thursday at 1:10 PM or there abouts...please
> 
> It seems the plan fell through.


....


----------



## Blueface

Final Days to our herf!!!

Wish I had more time to spend updating this and the other related threads but am currently in Las Vegas, tied up during the day in meetings and catching up on laptop work in the evenings. On top of that, terrible reception for my wireless so it has taken me forever just to post this.

The herf is here!
Final count is around 38 folks.
We have two guys that are going to become CS members or have already.
When they heard of this event, they had to jump on board.

Food will be odered Thursday.
Booze will be purchased on Friday.
Guests are as follows:
Orlando Padron
Rocky Patel (rep'd by brother who will be bringing a new blend for us to be the first to try, with special CS labels on them)
Xikar - will donate cutters with CS logo on them and other items
Altadis - Montecristo shirts/hats
Eric from 601

Still waiting to see if Don Pepin can make it as had to leave the country and has yet to return.

Those of you arriving on Thursday, will miss you as I don't get in until 11:30 PM into Ft. Lauderale, assuming my flight is on time.

On Friday, Kris welcomes all for the pre-herf.
Identify yourself as part of CS and he will welcome you with open arms.
I will be running around in the morning but should catch up with anyone there by early afternoon.

On Saturday, we can start anytime after opening (10 am) until closing.
Waiting to see what I will have left to work with money wise as so many cancelled but if we can, will order lunch for Saturday. Need to wait to see final costs by Friday. I believe Ron is deep frying a turkey and my wife may be enlisted for some awesome Cuban food. Caterer will take care of evening dinner and we will most likely be roasting a large pig at the shop. Still trying to finalize that.

Anyone needing a ride, give me a shout. May not be able to help all but can help some as I have a 7 seater truck. Many have my cell, to name a few........Icehog3, Ron1yy, Snkbyt, 68 trishield, Booker, Madurofan, txdyna65, Mr. Maduro, Made in Dade and a few more also have it.

Have a safe trip and see you soon!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

That sounds excellent Carlos! Thanks for doing all this..

I rented a car just now so Tristan,you are off the hook Bro


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> That sounds excellent Carlos! Thanks for doing all this..
> 
> I rented a car just now so Tristan,you are off the hook Bro


glad you found a ride........................am I off the hook?


----------



## 68TriShield

snkbyt said:


> glad you found a ride........................am I off the hook?


are you paying for it?


----------



## txdyna65

68TriShield said:


> are you paying for it?


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, Went to the stroe and got a 20# turkey and have them holding a 10# just in case. So far the count is around 15-17 people. Let me know (cause I can't figure the right size to get) If I should pick up the 10 pounder.


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 3 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 3 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 72 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 4,320 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 259,200 seconds.


----------



## Tristan

68TriShield said:


> I rented a car just now so Tristan,you are off the hook Bro





snkbyt said:


> glad you found a ride........................am I off the hook?





68TriShield said:


> are you paying for it?


:r

Dave! Did you rent a dually with leather interior or a stretched hummer? :ss

I razzed Dave over the phone that I couldn't pick him up in a "cowboy Cadillac", he would have to settle for a midsize. :chk

Way back last year for Louisville, Dave rolls in with luxury to pick me up. Heated seats, leather, climate control, the whole deal. I still owe you one bro!

We're flying out at 5:15PM and coming into FLL at 11:59PM. Midnight tonight it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## onlyonerm

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie 2:03pm Fort Lauderdale
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach
onlyonerm (Roger) - 12:59 FLL

Anyone arriving around that time and needs a ride, send me a PM. We are renting a car.


----------



## opus

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie 2:03pm Fort Lauderdale
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach
onlyonerm (Roger) - 12:59 FLL
Anyone arriving around that time and needs a ride, send me a PM. We are renting a car.
Mr. & Mrs.(Vicki) opusxox - afternoon, driving from Ft. Myers


----------



## snkbyt

in case someone needs it.......................found addy back several pages

Tobacco World
4640 North Powerline Rd
Pompano Beach, FL 33073
Phone: (954) 957-9293
Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR


----------



## RenoB

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie 2:03pm Fort Lauderdale
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach
onlyonerm (Roger) - 12:59 FLL
Anyone arriving around that time and needs a ride, send me a PM. We are renting a car.
Mr. & Mrs.(Vicki) opusxox - afternoon, driving from Ft. Myers
Rob 6: 20pm FLL


----------



## madurofan

Thought it might help if we put down the time we are arriving so people can see. Just add your details if your name isn't on here!

WEDNESDAY

Kiwi 11.30pm
Tristan & Danielle 12.00am

THURSDAY

Dave & Celeste 1.00pm
Booker & Friends 4.30pm


FRIDAY

Tom 10.30am
J Bailey 1.00pm
Kenny & Gracie 2:03pm Fort Lauderdale
Beagle One (driving back from Miami)
Mr.Maduro (Patrick) & Lauren - 1:00PM West Palm Beach
onlyonerm (Roger) - 12:59 FLL
Anyone arriving around that time and needs a ride, send me a PM. We are renting a car.
Mr. & Mrs.(Vicki) opusxox - afternoon, driving from Ft. Myers
Rob 6: 20pm FLL
Bill About 8PM from Key Largo


----------



## 68TriShield

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## replicant_argent

Smoke well, all my Brothers and Sisters of the leaf!


I will be there in spirit, Dave promised.


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> Smoke well, all my Brothers and Sisters of the leaf!
> 
> I will be there in spirit, Dave promised.


to bad Petey


----------



## Jbailey

I can't wait to get out of this!

Me leaving the cigar shop about 30-40mins ago.


----------



## 68TriShield

Jbailey said:


> I can't wait to get out of this!
> 
> Me leaving the cigar shop about 30-40mins ago.


ya think Dave? Sheesh!!! :ss


----------



## RenoB

yeah, we've gotten over 14" and it's still coming down to beat the band! called Tristan to make sure he could make it out and they were good to go so they are on the way, fyi


----------



## snkbyt

FYI No Snow in the forecast for FL

so come 1 come all to herf @ MMHIII


----------



## Jbailey

I fly out of Madison on Friday morning. The original plan was to be able to have a few extra days back in WI with some friends but that storm shot that plan to sh!t.


----------



## Ron1YY

Look at this!!!!










Sunday and Monday look to be a little chilly :ss

Ron


----------



## madurofan

Ron1YY said:


> Look at this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday and Monday look to be a little chilly :ss
> 
> Ron


Hope it doesn't get that cold down here. I'll have to dig out socks.


----------



## Jbailey

Considering that is 3x warmer there then here, I'll take it!:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

For those of you that won't be making it here for this, I thought I would give you some highlights

Our closest beach to the herf









A sunrise on above beach









See everyone else Friday and Saturday :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## RenoB

Jbailey said:


> I can't wait to get out of this!
> 
> Me leaving the cigar shop about 30-40mins ago.





Ron1YY said:


> Look at this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday and Monday look to be a little chilly :ss
> 
> Ron


As I recall, this is exactly why we're having this herf where we're having it :tu


----------



## madurofan

Ron1YY said:


> For those of you that won't be making it here for this, I thought I would give you some highlights
> 
> Our closest beach to the herf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunset on above beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone else Friday and Saturday :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Don't you mean sunrise?
:r


----------



## Ron1YY

madurofan said:


> Don't you mean sunrise?
> :r


Ooops Fixed, Thanks :tu

Ron


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> Ooops Fixed, Thanks :tu
> 
> Ron


mental note: never accept directions from Ron. :r


----------



## BeagleOne

THE BEAGLE HAS LANDED!!! :cb :ss :chk


I got in a fwe hours ago, got my car and pointed it directly to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino. sat around at the poker tables and won some good cash. 

Now I am off to sleep off the large dinner I bought for my co-worker and me.


----------



## snkbyt

BeagleOne said:


> THE BEAGLE HAS LANDED!!! :cb :ss :chk
> 
> I got in a fwe hours ago, got my car and pointed it directly to the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino. sat around at the poker tables and won some good cash.
> 
> Now I am off to sleep off the large dinner I bought for my co-worker and me.


congrats on the win..............buy yourself a nice smoke or two


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 2 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 2 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 48 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,880 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 172,800 seconds.


----------



## Ron1YY

Pre-Herf Tomorrow!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

attendees?

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) 
Blueface Sr. 
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
Made in Dade 
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) 
Icehog3 
Mr.Maduro 
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
Tristan (& Danielle) 
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield
Madurofan 
Cigartoyz
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY 
Harruculo 
CobraSkip
RenoB 
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) 
Jbailey 
Nely 
MiamiE 
MIAMI
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox 
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) 
Beagleone 
Kiwi Michelle 
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit 
zemekone 
tech-ninja 
spooble 
cre8v1

fix as needed!


----------



## cre8v1

Ron1YY said:


> Look at this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday and Monday look to be a little chilly :ss
> 
> Ron


I'll pack a sweater for the trip home Sunday.  I live in SC and the weather hasn't been this nice. You keep showing me stuff like this and there's a better than average chance that I won't come home! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mo u get there yet?
Kiwi u there yet? I'm om on the plane. BigSmoke has to come later he's having fam prob's. he faxed our paperwork over so we should be good. I should land around 5p.. cyall then..


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mo u get there yet?
> Kiwi u there yet? I'm om on the plane. BigSmoke has to come later he's having fam prob's. he faxed our paperwork over so we should be good. I should land around 5p.. cyall then..


Hell Yeah!

Less than 24 hours and I will be away from yesterday's foot on snow, and smoking with the FLA and MI crews, among others!


----------



## onlyonerm

18 Hours until my plane leaves. Back to my former home Can't wait.


----------



## Mauirce

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mo u get there yet?
> Kiwi u there yet? I'm om on the plane. BigSmoke has to come later he's having fam prob's. he faxed our paperwork over so we should be good. I should land around 5p.. cyall then..


Yep, I'm here LOL.

Who do I contact?

Who's here in the airport, I'm stuck in baggage claim. LOL

If anyone is still in the airport or near I can be reached at 248-225-2830.

Can't wait see some of you guys,

Mo


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mo u get there yet?
> Kiwi u there yet? I'm om on the plane. BigSmoke has to come later he's having fam prob's. he faxed our paperwork over so we should be good. I should land around 5p.. cyall then..


:tg:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield

Mo is at the airport,Celeste and I are at BW Deerfield Beach.Whos here?


----------



## snkbyt

wife just called, she is done w/work...............should be leaving for S FL soon


----------



## Blueface

I am at the airport myself except in Las Vegas.
Flight leaves in an hour and then a lay over in Dallas.

Hey James - Croatan!!! How about a quick herf in the airport parking lot?:r

Hope my flight gets in on time to FLL.
Late as heck as it is.

Anyone know if Tom and others from up that way where/are able to get out?


----------



## RenoB

Blueface said:


> Anyone know if Tom and others from up that way where/are able to get out?


No problems here, airport opened this morning.

20 hours til I'm there!!! Knew I shoulda planned on a day earlier!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mo u get there yet?
> Kiwi u there yet? I'm om on the plane. BigSmoke has to come later he's having fam prob's. he faxed our paperwork over so we should be good. I should land around 5p.. cyall then..


I'm here and accounted for- Man what a day getting here yesterday!!!!!



Mauirce said:


> Yep, I'm here LOL.
> 
> Who do I contact?
> 
> Who's here in the airport, I'm stuck in baggage claim. LOL
> 
> If anyone is still in the airport or near I can be reached at 248-225-2830.
> 
> Can't wait see some of you guys,
> 
> Mo


Some of you guys - haha - hey dance partner- am I one of them guys or not???



68TriShield said:


> Mo is at the airport,Celeste and I are at BW Deerfield Beach.Whos here?


DAVE!!

Stop feeding ya face!! When we gonna see ya- my place is better than your place!!


----------



## opus

Sounds like the party has started!:tu:ss See you all tomorrow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I'm here and accounted for- Man what a day getting here yesterday!!!!!
> 
> I'm here. got MO were waiting4my bags. lesie Is glad we mde it we had a rough time & its not over yet ); cyall soon... kiwi call me


----------



## BeagleOne

I am Calle Ocho now. I just hit El Rey (Pepin), Credito (LGC), and Padron factories. Station myself at El Titan de Bronce Cigar and enjoying several sticks already. YUMMY!!!!

:cb


----------



## cre8v1

Ya'll don't get all partied out b4 the rest of us get there!! :ss


----------



## BeagleOne

cre8v1 said:


> Ya'll don't get all partied out b4 the rest of us get there!! :ss


Why yes, we do!!!!! Get here faster!!!! :tu

:ss :cb


----------



## Ron1YY

RIGHT ON!!!!!!! Things are starting up early!!!!!!! Where and what are everyones plans. I am going to be around and free most of tomorrow.

LET'S Do THIS!!!!!!!! :ss :ss

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok made it out of the airport. headed to get my rental. just talked to TriShield along with kiwi. so sounds like every1 is accounted4s far... guess were going to TW.. (& I thought i was going2get a nap in 1st);


----------



## BeagleOne

Ron1YY said:


> RIGHT ON!!!!!!! Things are starting up early!!!!!!! Where and what are everyones plans. I am going to be around and free most of tomorrow.
> 
> LET'S Do THIS!!!!!!!! :ss :ss
> 
> Ron


In Miami right now. Tomorrow I will be at TW after noon sometime.


----------



## Made in Dade

BeagleOne said:


> I am Calle Ocho now. I just hit El Rey (Pepin), Credito (LGC), and Padron factories. Station myself at El Titan de Bronce Cigar and enjoying several sticks already. YUMMY!!!!
> 
> :cb


Nice!

Go to Versailles Resturant and get a cafe con leche.


----------



## Tristan

After several phone calls and conversations we relocated to the Courtyard in Boca Raton. We had a great day with Michelle going out to Versailles for cuban food and hitting up el credito and the Padron offices.

Hopefully I'll see some of you tonight for a few pre-pre-herf cigars!


----------



## n3uka

Murphy's freaking law. I didn't want to rock the boat at my new job and ask for time off for MMH. I get a phone call today from my lawyer that I have to come down for a deposition in Ft. Lauderdale. If they would have called one week earlier I could have come down and done all this at once and then herfed with you all. 

Good news is I will be coming down the beginning of April. Hoping we can do a mini mob herf when I get there. :ss 

Have a blast everyone and don't forget we expect lots of pics and stories. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

arrived @ BW, now leaving for TW.............wife staying @ BW (long day for her)


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> I am at the airport myself except in Las Vegas.
> Flight leaves in an hour and then a lay over in Dallas.
> 
> Hey James - Croatan!!! How about a quick herf in the airport parking lot?:r
> 
> Hope my flight gets in on time to FLL.
> Late as heck as it is.
> 
> Anyone know if Tom and others from up that way where/are able to get out?


My flight leaves Chicago at 6:30 AM CST tomorrow....gets me in around 10:30 your time. I have some issues with the car rental place, so we shall see if I get a car when I get there or if I have to return to the airport later to get one.

Can't wait to Herf!!  Y'all have fun tonight!


----------



## Ron1YY

n3uka said:


> Murphy's freaking law. I didn't want to rock the boat at my new job and ask for time off for MMH. I get a phone call today from my lawyer that I have to come down for a deposition in Ft. Lauderdale. If they would have called one week earlier I could have come down and done all this at once and then herfed with you all.
> 
> Good news is I will be coming down the beginning of April. Hoping we can do a mini mob herf when I get there. :ss
> 
> Have a blast everyone and don't forget we expect lots of pics and stories. :tu


I'll see you in April Dave!!!!! I have to make sure your humi isn't broken this time :ss !!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Professor

Have fun, MMHers. Wish I could join you ... sometime in the future, I suppose.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Tristan said:


> After several phone calls and conversations we relocated to the Courtyard in Boca Raton. We had a great day with Michelle going out to Versailles for cuban food and hitting up el credito and the Padron offices.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you tonight for a few pre-pre-herf cigars!


thanks tristan ( and danielle) for the great day, you are great company. Nice finish to the evening with a smoke and pizza at tabacco world with snykbt, dave, celeste, booker, Leslie and Maurice.



The Professor said:


> Have fun, MMHers. Wish I could join you ... sometime in the future, I suppose.


Wish you could have joined us too!! bloody piker!!!


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> thanks tristan ( and danielle) for the great day, you are great company. Nice finish to the evening with a smoke and pizza at tabacco world with snykbt, dave, celeste, booker, Leslie and Maurice.
> 
> Wish you could have joined us too!! bloody piker!!!


I'm jealous.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> My flight leaves Chicago at 6:30 AM CST tomorrow....gets me in around 10:30 your time. I have some issues with the car rental place, so we shall see if I get a car when I get there or if I have to return to the airport later to get one.
> 
> Can't wait to Herf!!  Y'all have fun tonight!


Have a safe flight. Wish me and sir tony could have been there. Would be a nice break from all the shoveling and helping stranded cars we have had to do in the past day or so. Have a fun time fellas and hope the WI/IL MoBsters get a nice break from the cold and have a good time. Will try calling in to you all tomorrow. Peter, if you can, PM me your cell phone # and I'll give someone down there a ring


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pnoon said:


> I'm jealous.
> Glad you had a good time.


I'm looking forward to the next few days too, once the rest of the motley crew get here!!

Ya still haven't got back to me about the 12th?? Are we gonna catch up do ya think??


----------



## King James

whoops. Sorry Peter, read the post you quoted and I thought was urs and it was michelle talking about her day with tristan.  I will call someone that really is there tomorrow tho. Goodnight!


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> whoops. Sorry Peter, read the post you quoted and I thought was urs and it was michelle talking about her day with tristan.  I will call someone that really is there tomorrow tho. Goodnight!


:r:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

Your Countdown is also exactly *1 day.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 24 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,440 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 86,400 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt

Mr.Maduro said:


> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly *1 day.*
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 24 hours.
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 1,440 minutes.
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 86,400 seconds.


it here!


----------



## tech-ninja

SC crew out the door! See ya in few (hours). :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

tech-ninja said:


> SC crew out the door! See ya in few (hours). :tu


Yall b safe & easy. cyall when ya get here..


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall b safe & easy. cyall when ya get here..


when ya headed this way?.............................been up for hours


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> when ya headed this way?.............................been up for hours


LOL Man I told u I'm on a mini vacation,(; come to think about I'm up2early right now. let me go back2sleep4a couple of hrs & ill let ya know... (; Where r we doing breakfast sense none of the florida guys r here2host us breakfast-n-bed ); (rude group of people).......


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL Man I told u I'm on a mini vacation,(; come to think about I'm up2early right now. let me go back2sleep4a couple of hrs & ill let ya know... (; Where r we doing breakfast sense none of the florida guys r here2host us breakfast-n-bed ); (rude group of people).......


We hit a IHOP around the corner Will...


----------



## Ms. Detroit

68TriShield said:


> We hit a IHOP around the corner Will...


Wow you guys got up early:hn We slept in sense Booker and I are on a mini vacation Guess we will try to get something downstairs or see whats out in the near by neighborhood. Were getting into the shower now:bn (ok maybe you guys shouldnt wait for us, this may take awhile):chk:chk


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ms. Detroit said:


> Wow you guys got up early:hn We slept in sense Booker and I are on a mini vacation Guess we will try to get something downstairs or see whats out in the near by neighborhood. Were getting into the shower now:bn (ok maybe you guys shouldnt wait for us, this may take awhile):chk:chk


Hey - I'm waiting downstairs - Shall I get a book???:r


----------



## BeagleOne

I am done with my meeting. Now for a quick lunch, head to Calle Ocho for some more sticks, a stop at Best Buy for a web cam (to upload vids to the people that who couldn't come), and I will be at the store. 

:cb


----------



## Old Sailor

:rThere's no herf goin on.....we need pics:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Status report at 11.55am.......

Alex and Dave chilling at hotel room:cb
Celeste and Sheryl shopping
Booker and Leslie showering
Maurice playing psp
Tristan and Danielle eating
Kiwi posting on Stogie:tu
Tony buying smokes
Tom hopefully:z


----------



## replicant_argent

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Status report at 11.55am.......
> 
> Alex and Dave chilling at hotel room:cb
> Celeste and Sheryl shopping
> Booker and Leslie showering
> Maurice playing psp
> Tristan and Danielle eating
> Kiwi posting on Stogie:tu
> Tony buying smokes
> Tom hopefully:z


Nice to know you weren't the broad in NZ that caused a bit on a ruckus with a pilot yesterday.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080207/ap_on_re_au_an/new_zealand_pilots_attacked_1
Have fun herfing, Nana.
Wish we could be there in the worst way, give yourself and anyone else a hug for us.


----------



## opus

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Status report at 11.55am.......
> 
> Alex and Dave chilling at hotel room:cb
> Celeste and Sheryl shopping
> Booker and Leslie showering
> Maurice playing psp
> Tristan and Danielle eating
> Kiwi posting on Stogie:tu
> Tony buying smokes
> Tom hopefully:z


*Skip and Vicki chilling in room before mandatory shopping*.
See you all a little later.:ss


----------



## tech-ninja

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Status report at 11.55am.......
> 
> Alex and Dave chilling at hotel room:cb
> Celeste and Sheryl shopping
> Booker and Leslie showering
> Maurice playing psp
> Tristan and Danielle eating
> Kiwi posting on Stogie:tu
> Tony buying smokes
> Tom hopefully:z


tech-ninja, spooble, and cre8v1 on hwy 95 mile 211.
:z


----------



## icehog3

We are at Tobacco World.....Stewart, once you hit mile 79 (PGA Blvd) you are 45 minutes out....Look for Sample Rd. WEst to Powerline Rd, North past the Adult Video store...right there.

Dave and anyone else, we are at Tobacco World....me, snkbyt, Kiwi, Detroit, Mo, TriShield, onlyonerm...see you soon!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

replicant_argent said:


> Nice to know you weren't the broad in NZ that caused a bit on a ruckus with a pilot yesterday.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080207/ap_on_re_au_an/new_zealand_pilots_attacked_1
> Have fun herfing, Nana.
> Wish we could be there in the worst way, give yourself and anyone else a hug for us.


We all wish you and Beth could be here too Pete!!

Not sure about all this hugging stuff - now slapping I can do!!

Update: Kenny, Gracie and Jbailey just arrived at TW!!!


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> We all wish you and Beth could be here too Pete!!
> 
> Not sure about all this hugging stuff - now slapping I can do!!
> 
> Update: Kenny, Gracie and Jbailey just arrived at TW!!!


Here ... let me herf with all yawl:

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## mikey202

wecolme to Florida everyone!!! Hope no one has to be on clean-up crew, like last time The Swede was at TW.:ss


----------



## BeagleOne

Video Cam for the MMHIII!!!!

I got a web cam and will try to broadcast the Pre-Herf on Yahoo. Look for the messenger id of *mmhiii* for the link (if I get it working).

:cb

T


----------



## BeagleOne

We are broadcasting now!!!!

:ss :chk


----------



## floydpink

how do you access the broadcast? keep it simple please...

nevermind, figured out, but can't access at work. you need to download messenger.

You guys have fun, I wish I was there too but am stuck in Orlando workin for the man.


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> wecolme to Florida everyone!!! Hope no one has to be on clean-up crew, like last time The Swede was at TW.:ss


DAMN!!!! You had to remind us u !!!! Too funny!!!!!!

Doreen and I should be leaving in about 45 mins. Get ready!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> DAMN!!!! You had to remind us u !!!! Too funny!!!!!!
> 
> Doreen and I should be leaving in about 45 mins. Get ready!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


My girl got something for u when u get here LOL


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> My girl got something for u when u get here LOL


oh now the northerners are gettin the women folk involved...:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r the bomb has been passed out, but the war is still on.....just got off the phone with the Booker, Alex, and a few others down there.....:w:al:al:chk:chkgreat talking to ya all......lucky bastages.



they wouldn't wave the white flag we sent!


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r the bomb has been passed out, but the war is still on.....just got off the phone with the Booker, Alex, and a few others down there.....:w:al:al:chk:chkgreat talking to ya all......lucky bastages.
> 
> they wouldn't wave the white flag we sent!


wusses.....:r:r

enjoy boys :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Alex is upset & Ron is laughing his azz off. I have my girl leslie (ms. detroit) give it to rons wife causei know he wouldn't take it lol. sneak attack lol.lol.lol.... We Win (again)..


----------



## Old Sailor

Snkbyt upset.........time to crawl under a rock and hide:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Snkbyt upset.........time to crawl under a rock and hide:r


He'll be ok lol..


----------



## mikey202

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He'll be ok lol..


What did you smash him with?


----------



## hollywood

[No message]


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker took down another bomb from the crew up here, with a white flag for them to wave:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Booker took down another bomb from the crew up here, with a white flag for them to wave:chk:chk


booker was the only one waving the white flag...................what did you "northern aggression" folks say????????? oh yeah "no note = no bomb....thanks for the gift :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Enjoy Alex, and it sounds like a great time down there.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker forgot the note, didn't he.......just like he forgot my 6 grapes at the last herf  he must be gettin old:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Enjoy Alex, and it sounds like a great time down there.:tu


a herf in FL is always nice, you should try it


Old Sailor said:


> Booker forgot the note, didn't he.......just like he forgot my 6 grapes at the last herf  he must be gettin old:r:r


thats what happens when you!............well you know the reat of the line

some day Dave, someday.........................................Ron has all the gifts for now, thanks again


----------



## Ron1YY

What a great Pre-herf!!!!!! I met so many people I've been talking with on here that it felt like I knew them for years........You know what I mean. Plans for today.....Drink, Smoke, and have a GREAT Time!!!!!!!

To the Northern Aggresssion, Thank you all for the "Gift"(like you guys told us, No note, No Bomb!!!) we will all be enjoying them. Make no Mistake, we WILL take out the Head of the Beast and The Enforcer!!!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## CobraSkip

I thought the prune juice was the note!


----------



## bonggoy

:tpd:


----------



## BeagleOne

It it 10:05 AM EST... Where the hell is everyone? I'm waiting!!!!! :cb


----------



## BeagleOne

Pictures are coming hold your horses.... :cb


----------



## snkbyt

on our way.........................see ya in a few


----------



## Ron1YY

Leaving within the half hour. Having a hard time fitting everything in the car!!!!!!! I knew I should have kept the Cadillac!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> on our way.........................see ya in a few





Ron1YY said:


> Leaving within the half hour. Having a hard time fitting everything in the car!!!!!!! I knew I should have kept the Cadillac!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I can't wait to see what won't fit in the car. :r:r You and Alex introducing Tom and Booker to your little friends?


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I can't wait to see what won't fit in the car. :r:r *You and Alex introducing Tom and Booker to your little friends?*


the Bolded may answer that question :r :r Then again, it might not. Lets just say My travel Humi contents are all cigars that were gifted...All the rest have at least 12 years age on it :ss !!!!!!!

2 Turkeys, Deep Fry burner, Deep fry pot and thermometers, 2 humis, a *Double overnight Dufflebag *:mn :gn

Ron


----------



## tech-ninja

Great Friday night! Italian dinner "family style". Just like eating Sunday dinner with your family. 

Good times. :tu

Onward we herf!!!


----------



## BeagleOne

Herf Cam is on for a while. Yahoo ID mmhiii to view. 

:ss


----------



## shaggy

looks like u guys are havin a blast down there.....enjoy and be safe brothers...:tu


----------



## floydpink

webcam is cool!


----------



## shaggy

we need to talk them into virtual skype herfin it...then we can all feel special....


----------



## tchariya

cute girls!

blond with the halter top and brunette with the gorgeous smile..

must be the alcohol babes!


----------



## Tristan

Holy shit what a herf! Awesome fellowship, food, drinks and some shitty cigars! Put another awesome MoB Herf into the books!

Thanks so much Carlos for all your hard work! It was just super awesome meeting new friends and enjoying the weather here in Florida. We've got another day and a half here. I wish it was longer, but we've gotta get back to reality sooner or later.


----------



## cre8v1

We just got back to the room.  We had a great time this weekend! Thanks to all the generous BOTL's and to Carlos for organizing this. It was a blast!! :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Great night - Great food, drinks and company. Thanks Carlos and Ron for all your hard work,and to Chris and Co for hosting us. 
(Love my humi too - Thanks Ron)

BBQ at Carlos's for lunch - Woot!!:tu
4am so better hit the sackaroo!!

Safe travels for all the people heading back today.


----------



## tech-ninja

Holy cow! Awesome herf!!

Old friends
New friends
Great cigars
Delicious food (thanks Carlos and Ron)
Array of beverages
Raffles
Guitar Hero

I don't think anything was missing.

Big thanks to Carlos for cooking, arranging the spot and everything else you did.

And to Chris (TW owner) He stayed until 2am so we could herf and was a very friendly and generous host. Thanks, bro.

Pictures coming when I get home.


----------



## 68TriShield

I agree with all of the above!
Kris and Melissa Boso and Blueface are fantastic hosts.They left no stone unturned to make sure everyone was happy and well fed.

I have pictures,as do most of us.When we get settled and some rest I will post the ones I can 

Kris,the store is outstanding and your staff are great to say the least. Many many thanks to Heber,Steve and MackIf you gorillas ever need any cigars or accessories,he will most likely have whatever you need at a more then reasonable price...


----------



## newcigarz

68TriShield said:


> I agree with all of the above!
> Kris and Melissa Boso and Blueface are fantastic hosts.They left no stone unturned to make sure everyone was happy and well fed.
> 
> I have pictures,as do most of us.When we get settled and some rest I will post the ones I can


Glad everyone had a great time! :tu

Wish I could have made it


----------



## 68TriShield

newcigarz said:


> Glad everyone had a great time! :tu
> 
> Wish I could have made it


Me too Tony...


----------



## onlyonerm

Great time yesterday!! Really nice to meet a lot of new people and see a few that I have Herf'd with before. 

Can't be said enough, thanks Carlos for all the hard work making this thing happen and the great food as well. I was glad t see that toward the end of the day you were finally able to relax and have a good time.

Oh. and there were cigars as well.

La Gloria Cuban Medaille D Or No. 4 (Mid - 80's)
Cohiba Siglo VI (2004)
Punch Tres Petit Corona (2000-2001, thanks RenoB)
Romeo y Julieta Celestial Finos
Por Larranaga Magnificos (2007 UK Regional)
Hoyo de Monterrey Du Prince (2000, thanks Icehog3) 
Por Larranaga Lonsdale ('06 German Regional)

Aslo thanks to the many great people who gifted me cigars, unfortunately to many to list individualy.

Definetly looking forward to the next big HERF.


----------



## mikey202

newcigarz said:


> Glad everyone had a great time! :tu
> 
> Wish I could have made it


:tpd: Glad ya'll had a great time!!!!:ss


----------



## shaggy

sounds like you guys had a great time.....that is what it is all about right guys? :tu


----------



## Twill413

Get a bunch of the Gorillas together and it is a good time, no matter what you are doing. Great food and service to boot is a recipe for making memories that last a lifetime. I am truly disappointed that I wasn't able to make it down there to herf with you all. Would have loved to see Carlos on his home terf, and to have met some new friends and caught up with some old ones. Congratulations on a successful herf, and hurry up and get those pictures up so I can live vicariously.


----------



## snkbyt

got back to Melbourne, FL around 8am this morning after herfing till 130am and getting up at 5am for the ride home

my wife & I had a great time @ all the herfs that went down over the last 3 days.....AWESOM time

thanks to Carlos, Ron & Kris & the TW Crew for making this HERF happen

great food, great friends, great smokes, great time..........................priceless


----------



## RenoB

OMG!!!

More later


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RenoB said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> More later


Muwhahaha.  
Great seeing ya again Rob!! See you and your wife in Auckland in Feb 2009


----------



## BeagleOne

Agreed,t his was a great time herfing with everyone. A lot of cigars got passed around, and a lot of bombs went off blowing up many body parts. I had a great time. I am sorry I had to leave early, but the food drinks was outstanding, the host (Chris, Melissa, Steve and everyone at TW) were outstanding. :tu

Next herf, we will set up a proper herf cam, this one was a last minute thought I had on Friday. Pics are coming, I just need to get a card reader today. :cb


----------



## 68TriShield

I didn't take many pictures but here are some to get you all started...
This was early on pre-herf day after lunch was delivered...
L to R
Roger aka Onlyonerm
Icehog3
Mauirce as himself
DetroitPHA357
snkbyt








Me and Patrick aka Mr Maduro..








Lunch :dr


----------



## DBall

I need to make it to an MMH sometime... looks like fun!


----------



## opus

A couple from the main event.


----------



## opus

more


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres Booker just before passing out :r








Bill aka madurofan brought his girlfriend Chavon with Tico on the right...









I will post some more later guys,it's time to kick back...


----------



## snkbyt

nice pics....................how is the weather up there? 72* w/a slight breeze


----------



## snkbyt

mini herf to take place w/Stewart & his crew @ the snkpit


----------



## mikey202

looks like a great time. Glad you all had fun!!!:tu:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Having a great time at Carlos and Claras. Perfect hosts!!

Bill, Tristan, Danielle, Dave, Carlos, Clara and myself are all heading off to have cow on a stick at the Texas de Brazil!!:dr

Bring on the Moo moo


----------



## The Professor

have fun, Michelle!!!!! :tu


----------



## floydpink

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Having a great time at Carlos and Claras. Perfect hosts!!
> 
> Bill, Tristan, Danielle, Dave, Carlos, Clara and myself are all heading off to have cow on a stick at the Texas de Brazil!!:dr
> 
> Bring on the Moo moo


Holy crap! You are in for one great meal. I love that place.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> have fun, Michelle!!!!! :tu


We all will - hopefully I will have my camera back (left it at the restaurant the other night....doh!)

and remember Darrel..........the guilt trip has not finished yet:r


----------



## snkbyt

having fun herfing


----------



## snkbyt

had yet another great time


"here pick yourself out something"


----------



## akatora

I´d be lying if I said that I didn´t miss the "Florida herfs". Looks like you guys had a awesome time, good for you :tu


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> I´d be lying if I said that I didn´t miss the "Florida herfs". Looks like you guys had a awesome time, good for you :tu


you missed a great wkend.....................the pic above is from the Snkpit ( just a 4man gathering)


----------



## RenoB

As has been said, this was an awesome time. Carlos, Ron and all you Florida gorillas did the MoB proud. There was always something going on from cooking and drinking to guitar hero and dominos with great friendships and cigars in between. It was so good to meet so many of you and to see so many again!

Thank you Florida, thank you!

and thanks to Tristan for being my chauffer!


----------



## txdyna65

Just got in, what a long day...whew. Had a great time, was good seeing old friends and making new ones. Big thanks to Carlos, Ron and everyone else who made this happen. I'll post more later when I have the energy  Miss all you guys already, cant wait until the next one


----------



## sailchaser

Great Looking pics from the Herfs ,Just to make you all you D people feel home sick it's only 3 degrees right now and a wind chill of -29 below.I just got to start Herfing down south,Thanks for sharing :tu


----------



## RenoB

Tobacco World - great place and special people. What struck me was that there is no humidor, the whole store is a humidor - literally!


Did we mention the raffle? Carlos had lined up reps from too many manufacturers that I cant remember who they all were. And they all donated a bunch of stuff they raffled off. This was one of a dozen Xicar cutters custom made for this herf.


This was the best pork I have ever had, and I like roast pig. This baby was 60 lbs of meat, fully dressed and was running around the pen just the day before.


And Ronnie fryed up a turkey for us. Man you know your chit bro!


----------



## RenoB

Then there was the entertainment :r This was like 2am.

Maurice & Booker


Gracie and Stewart


Dominos. That's the store owner standing behind Alex.


----------



## onlyonerm

Anyone left here leaving on Tuesday want to meet up on Monday let me know. I am a taking off Tuesday morning.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Wow......looks like one helluva great time fellas. Those cutters are killer.

I do think we need to take up a collection to buy Tom a shirt. Poor fella must have some sunburnt arms.


----------



## Blueface

Wow!!!
Thanks to all that made it.
You are the ones that made it a great event.
Kris, as always, the best host.
The vendors donated so much stuff for us that it was sick.
Boxes of cigars, cutters, lighters, cigar cases, shirts, hats, knives, on and on and on.

Had a small part two today at my home.
Pics to follow.
Took me quite a bit of the morning to shake that "green" around the gills off. Thank God for Moltrin.


----------



## Ron1YY

First and foremost, I want to thank Kris and the staff at Tobacco World for hosting this event for us. Kris literally *Shut Down* the lounge to all non Club Stogie members for us to have the MMH III. And his staff was second to none in every aspect of our wants and needs for this event to come off without a hitch!!!!!!

Ok, All I can say is OMG what a Herf!!!!! I have been to Herfs, Events, and other cigar parties, BUT, Nothing could have prepared me or even compare to what I experienced this weekend!!!!! Laughs, Jokes, Drinks, Food, Great conversations, Bombings, Gifts were flying all over the place for 2 days.

Some time in the middle of Saturday, Nely and I were standing in the middle of the lounge and looked around, we said to each other, "This is what it is all about" EVERYONE was having a great time and smiling(Yes, Even Alex)!!!!!

I want to thank Carlos for all the hard work he put into this to make it happen.

Mostly, I want to thank all of you for making it here. Because it is the people that make the Herf!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Breaking News!!!

Those of us that were at the herf know the vendors donated stuff like there was no tomorrow.
However, I think all will agree what caught all of our hearts the most were those items donated by Xikar with the CS logo.
Just spoke to their rep.
They will work with us for a group buy.
As I recall, they donated lighters, cigar holders and cutters.
We can do three group buys for these items, all with the CS "Louie" logo that came out so neat, assuming OK with Paul, who gave me the logo for them to use so I would think he would be fine with it.

Here lies the problem, I travel very much and am jammed lately. If anyone can volunteer to assist me by collecting the money and tracking the group buy, I have the connection set up and can help piece it together.

Can those of you that won these items post pics or better yet, email them to me? I have a cigar holder that my wife won so that one item is covered. We need pics of the cutters and the lighters. I know Michelle won a lighter but she may not be able to post until she returns from Dallas to go home.

Lets make this the coolest group buy ever!!!


----------



## newcigarz

Blueface said:


> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Those of us that were at the herf know the vendors donated stuff like there was no tomorrow.
> However, I think all will agree what caught all of our hearts the most were those items donated by Xikar with the CS logo.
> Just spoke to their rep.
> They will work with us for a group buy.
> As I recall, they donated lighters, cigar holders and cutters.
> We can do three group buys for these items, all with the CS "Louie" logo that came out so neat, assuming OK with Paul, who gave me the logo for them to use so I would think he would be fine with it.
> 
> Here lies the problem, I travel very much and am jammed lately. If anyone can volunteer to assist me by collecting the money and tracking the group buy, I have the connection set up and can help piece it together.
> 
> Can those of you that won these items post pics or better yet, email them to me? I have a cigar holder that my wife won so that one item is covered. We need pics of the cutters and the lighters. I know Michelle won a lighter but she may not be able to post until she returns from Dallas to go home.
> 
> Lets make this the coolest group buy ever!!!


That Blue CS Cutter is the Bomb. I am definitely in on this. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ron1YY said:


> First and foremost, I want to thank Kris and the staff at Tobacco World for hosting this event for us. Kris literally *Shut Down* the lounge to all non Club Stogie members for us to have the MMH III. And his staff was second to none in every aspect of our wants and needs for this event to come off without a hitch!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, All I can say is OMG what a Herf!!!!! I have been to Herfs, Events, and other cigar parties, BUT, Nothing could have prepared me or even compare to what I experienced this weekend!!!!! Laughs, Jokes, Drinks, Food, Great conversations, Bombings, Gifts were flying all over the place for 2 days.
> 
> Some time in the middle of Saturday, Nely and I were standing in the middle of the lounge and looked around, we said to each other, "This is what it is all about" EVERYONE was having a great time and smiling(Yes, Even Alex)!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank Carlos for all the hard work he put into this to make it happen.
> 
> Mostly, I want to thank all of you for making it here. Because it is the people that make the Herf!!!!!!
> 
> Ron



It was great meeting you and Nely, Ron. Thanks again for bringing me that Humidor. Chartreuse will be on its way to you as soon as I get home.



Blueface said:


> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Those of us that were at the herf know the vendors donated stuff like there was no tomorrow.
> However, I think all will agree what caught all of our hearts the most were those items donated by Xikar with the CS logo.
> Just spoke to their rep.
> They will work with us for a group buy.
> As I recall, they donated lighters, cigar holders and cutters.
> We can do three group buys for these items, all with the CS "Louie" logo that came out so neat, assuming OK with Paul, who gave me the logo for them to use so I would think he would be fine with it.
> 
> Here lies the problem, I travel very much and am jammed lately. If anyone can volunteer to assist me by collecting the money and tracking the group buy, I have the connection set up and can help piece it together.
> 
> Can those of you that won these items post pics or better yet, email them to me? I have a cigar holder that my wife won so that one item is covered. We need pics of the cutters and the lighters. I know Michelle won a lighter but she may not be able to post until she returns from Dallas to go home.
> 
> Lets make this the coolest group buy ever!!!


Yep I wont be able to post pics until Friday. It is an awesome triple lighter.
BTw Carlos - I ate bacon this morning!! AND you married an angel!:tu


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> It was great meeting you and Nely, Ron. Thanks again for bringing me that Humidor. Chartreuse will be on its way to you as soon as I get home.
> 
> Yep I wont be able to post pics until Friday. It is an awesome triple lighter.
> BTw Carlos - I ate bacon this morning!! AND you married an angel!:tu


She is a sweethear.
I heard your camera didn't work out last night.
As soon as we can get it, we will ship it to you.
Have a safe flight to Dallas.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Do you believe in love at first sight Tom?!? :r










Looks like a great herf! Wish I could have been there. :tu


----------



## txdyna65

You da man Carlos, you need to come to Texas and bring your lovely wife and visit us. Let us show yall some Texas hospitality  We had a great time and hated to leave.


----------



## The Professor

ToddziLLa said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight Tom?!? :r


:r:r:r

Do you see the twinkle in his eye? LoL!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Those of us that were at the herf know the vendors donated stuff like there was no tomorrow.
> However, I think all will agree what caught all of our hearts the most were those items donated by Xikar with the CS logo.
> Just spoke to their rep.
> They will work with us for a group buy.
> As I recall, they donated lighters, cigar holders and cutters.
> We can do three group buys for these items, all with the CS "Louie" logo that came out so neat, assuming OK with Paul, who gave me the logo for them to use so I would think he would be fine with it.
> 
> *Here lies the problem, I travel very much and am jammed lately. If anyone can volunteer to assist me by collecting the money and tracking the group buy, I have the connection set up and can help piece it together.*
> 
> Can those of you that won these items post pics or better yet, email them to me? I have a cigar holder that my wife won so that one item is covered. We need pics of the cutters and the lighters. I know Michelle won a lighter but she may not be able to post until she returns from Dallas to go home.
> 
> Lets make this the coolest group buy ever!!!


I'll take point on this. When the other pics get posted, I'll make 3 separate threads, one for each item. Thanks again for everything you do Carlos!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Ron, you are outta control brother :r You're even more fun in person than I imagined. The Turkey was awesome and Im glad I got to spend some time with you....just never enough time. Like we talked about, you have an open invite to Texas any time.


----------



## Blueface

txdyna65 said:


> Ron, you are outta control brother :r You're even more fun in person than I imagined. The Turkey was awesome and Im glad I got to spend some time with you....just never enough time. Like we talked about, you have an open invite to Texas any time.


Ron is out of control?
Ron is out of control you say?
OK, won't argue with that statement as quite true, HOWEVER, what does one say about you?
How the heck can one keep up in a cigar exchange with you?
You clearly never learned how to play nicely in sand boxes.:r


----------



## Blueface

Aside from all who attended the her, which we thank genuinely as you made it what it was, a great time, I want to thank Tom, Tristan and his wife Danielle, David and Bill for stopping by my home yesterday and spending some great time in 80* temperature, with sunny skies.

I had a great time and wish others hadn't had to leave on Sunday as would have gladly had them over also.
For CS, mi casa es su casa.


----------



## txdyna65

Hey I learned from some of the best here at CS 

You werent supposed to be keeping up, and I wasnt gonna let ya. Next time though, Gracie is the designated driver and I get to drink with you :r


----------



## Blueface

txdyna65 said:


> Hey I learned from some of the best here at CS
> 
> You werent supposed to be keeping up, and I wasnt gonna let ya. Next time though, Gracie is the designated driver and I get to drink with you :r


:r
For a guy that didn't get to drink very much all day, when I finally did have the chance, I sure as heck made up for it, didn't I?
I must have had 12 hours worth of alcohol in about 4.
My head reminded me the next day.:r


----------



## txdyna65

:r yep you made up for it!

I tried the chartreuse (agaisnt my better judgement) other than that I didnt drink the whole weekend. Still felt hungover when we got home, but I think its more seperation anxiety lol


----------



## opus

ToddziLLa said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight Tom?!? :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great herf! Wish I could have been there. :tu


I knew someone would like this pic. Great one for photoshop.:tu


----------



## cre8v1

Alex, we had a great time herfing with you last night! You and Cheryl were great hosts and we appreciate your generosity. It was just what the doctor ordered and a great end to a fabulous weekend. I'm sure I speak for Chad and Stewart when I say it was an honor to be a part of the first herf in your new home. Thanks! :ss


----------



## wayner123

You guys looked like you had a great time!!

Were any of the cigar makers there? Pepin, 601, etc, etc?

And can you make a photobucket account up to host all the pics? 

Man I wish I would have went. :ss


----------



## Blueface

wayner123 said:


> You guys looked like you had a great time!!
> 
> Were any of the cigar makers there? Pepin, 601, etc, etc?
> 
> And can you make a photobucket account up to host all the pics?
> 
> Man I wish I would have went. :ss


Vendors:
Altadis
601
El Titan de Bronze
Pepin (his VP)
Rocky Patel (representative)

All gave out plenty of cigars and in addition, Xikar donated a bunch of lighters, cigar cases and cutters, all with the CS logo on them.


----------



## Ron1YY

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ron, Thanks again for bringing me that Humidor.


You know Michelle, I was in such a rush Saturday night, than I forgot to say Happy Birthday. Sorry I didn't wrap your gift, But that is what it was, Not a trade!!!!!!

Enjoy it

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> You know Michelle, I was in such a rush Saturday night, than I forgot to say Happy Birthday. Sorry I didn't wrap your gift, But that is what it was, Not a trade!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy it
> 
> Ron


BAM!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

What a great time!! I too will post pics when I get home!!! 
Carlos, I'll give you a call later!!:ss


----------



## Blueface

Mr.Maduro said:


> What a great time!! I too will post pics when I get home!!!
> Carlos, I'll give you a call later!!:ss


You better!!!
I was going to call you but figured you are with the family and didn't want to bother you.

What a blast of a time.
I am still on a buzz.
YOU are truly a madman.
It is only today that I truly got to appreciate that five pack you gave me.
Too over the top Patrick!

I am not going to compete with you as there is no way to top what you did and have done to date for me. However, I am creative and have other ideas. Expect a package in the near future. Not cigars. Not booze.


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> You guys looked like you had a great time!!
> 
> Were any of the cigar makers there? Pepin, 601, etc, etc?
> 
> And can you make a photobucket account up to host all the pics?
> 
> Man I wish I would have went. :ss


there is a photobucket account still in use from MMHI & II


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Aside from all who attended the her, which we thank genuinely as you made it what it was, a great time, I want to thank Tom, Tristan and his wife Danielle, David and Bill for stopping by my home yesterday and spending some great time in 80* temperature, with sunny skies.
> 
> I had a great time and wish others hadn't had to leave on Sunday as would have gladly had them over also.
> For CS, mi casa es su casa.


Hey What am I.....chopped gallbladder????


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ron1YY said:


> You know Michelle, I was in such a rush Saturday night, than I forgot to say Happy Birthday. Sorry I didn't wrap your gift, But that is what it was, Not a trade!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy it
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron - but I am refusing to have birthdays from now on so it is back to being a trade!!:chk:r

(bloody thing gets heavy carrying it around airports!! hehe)


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey What am I.....chopped gallbladder????


:r:r:r
I can't believe I left you out.
My head still hurts. Sorry.


----------



## Blueface

Aside from all who attended the her, which we thank genuinely as you made it what it was, a great time, I want to thank Tom, Tristan and his wife Danielle, David, Bill *and Michelle* for stopping by my home yesterday and spending some great time in 80* temperature, with sunny skies.

I had a great time and wish others hadn't had to leave on Sunday as would have gladly had them over also.
For CS, mi casa es su casa.


----------



## Ron1YY

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Thanks Ron - but I am refusing to have birthdays from now on so it is back to being a trade!!:chk:r
> 
> (bloody thing gets heavy carrying it around airports!! hehe)


Time waits for no Man...Or Woman!!!!!!! I will post that your Birthday is coming up then if you try to turn it into a trade!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Aside from all who attended the her, which we thank genuinely as you made it what it was, a great time, I want to thank Tom, Tristan and his wife Danielle, David, Bill *and Michelle* for stopping by my home yesterday and spending some great time in 80* temperature, with sunny skies.
> 
> I had a great time and wish others hadn't had to leave on Sunday as would have gladly had them over also.
> For CS, mi casa es su casa.



Thats better!!


----------



## Papichulo

I am truly dissappointed I could not participate, but it is bitter sweet because you guys (my friends) had a great time. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I am truly dissappointed I could not participate, but it is bitter sweet because you guys (my friends) had a great time. :tu


maybe next time chief :ss


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> maybe next time chief :ss


You betcha friend:ss


----------



## Blueface

Papichulo said:


> You betcha friend:ss


Brent,
Truly wish you would have been here.
I know you would have done it given different circumstances.
Hopefully will happen eventually.


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> Brent,
> Truly wish you would have been here.
> I know you would have done it given different circumstances.
> Hopefully will happen eventually.


You know it will :tu Nice RG there...


----------



## tech-ninja

cre8v1 said:


> Alex, we had a great time herfing with you last night! You and Cheryl were great hosts and we appreciate your generosity. It was just what the doctor ordered and a great end to a fabulous weekend. I'm sure I speak for Chad and Stewart when I say it was an honor to be a part of the first herf in your new home. Thanks! :ss


Absolutely! The Palmetto State Herf Crew got the Snkpit broken in just right.

You guys are awesome, Alex!

They had pizza and cold drinks, cigars, coffee, and then put some snacks and drinks together for our ride home. Over the top generous. :tu

Thanks again, bro!


----------



## snkbyt

tech-ninja said:


> Absolutely! The Palmetto State Herf Crew got the Snkpit broken in just right.
> 
> You guys are awesome, Alex!
> 
> They had pizza and cold drinks, cigars, coffee, and then put some snacks and drinks together for our ride home. Over the top generous. :tu
> 
> Thanks again, bro!


glad to have ya......................any time


----------



## King James

enjoyin' the pics so far. If this becomes an annual deal I really need to make it to next years shindig!


----------



## Blueface

You guys want more photos?
If anyone wonders just how big Booker is?
Not much.:r


----------



## 68TriShield

Heh heh heh


----------



## Old Sailor

Blueface said:


> You guys want more photos?
> If anyone wonders just how big Booker is?
> Not much.:r


:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface

He loaned it to me for a while but wife was not impressed.:r


----------



## BeagleOne

Here are some of my pics. Tags to come later.


----------



## jonny0783

Man I wish I could have been there!! So.. Did anyone catch Alex smiling??

Jon:ss


----------



## Blueface

jonny0783 said:


> Man I wish I could have been there!! So.. Did anyone catch Alex smiling??
> 
> Jon:ss


Yup.
When he won that Xikar cutter, he smiled.


----------



## BeagleOne

[No message]


----------



## BeagleOne

:cb


----------



## 68TriShield

Two of the beautiful ladies  Clara and Leslie


----------



## Tristan

Sitting here in Detroit. This weather is bull sh**!!!!!!!! I blame Carlos for showing us such a great time in great weather and ultimately getting us stuffed with top end meats. You've RUINED US!

Looking at getting home after midnight, but it will probably be later knowing NWA's proclivities. I'll try to upload pics tomorrow. I guarantee you none of them contain questionable phallic symbols


----------



## Blueface

Tristan said:


> Sitting here in Detroit. This weather is bull sh**!!!!!!!! I blame Carlos for showing us such a great time in great weather and ultimately getting us stuffed with top end meats. You've RUINED US!
> 
> Looking at getting home after midnight, but it will probably be later knowing NWA's proclivities. I'll try to upload pics tomorrow. I guarantee you none of them contain questionable phallic symbols


:r:r:r
Care for some fillet?
Can you walk after all that beef in you from last night?


----------



## Made in Dade

What a great herf this was! Just wanted to say it was a pleasure meeting all those in attendence. This was a herf I will always remember. Carlos, big thanks for organizing this herf from the beginning, the Lechon came out great. Special thanks to Kris and his whole staff at Tobaccoworld for once again hosting another one of our herfs. I came into this herf planning on bombing some great gorillas, instead I came away being bombed by many of you. Thank You all!


----------



## Ron1YY

Tristan said:


> Sitting here in Detroit. This weather is bull sh**!!!!!!!! I blame Carlos for showing us such a great time in great weather and ultimately getting us stuffed with top end meats. You've RUINED US!
> 
> Looking at getting home after midnight, but it will probably be later knowing NWA's proclivities. I'll try to upload pics tomorrow. I guarantee you none of them contain questionable phallic symbols


You know you can just say the H3LL with it and come back to stay :r !!!!!!!

Great to meet you and your wife!!!!!! There will be another time and another Herf!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Where is Booker, Leslie, Maurice, and Tom???????


Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Where is Booker, Leslie, Maurice, and Tom???????
> 
> Ron


Spoke to Booker a short while ago.
He is back home.
We believe Tom is in Florida still and smiling.


----------



## Tristan

Back in Wisconsin. Reality really set in when I went out to start up the car and the temp was 2 degrees. I said f*** aloud repeatedly as I was scraping the windshield. I will dream of South Florida tonight!

I *could* walk after all that beef. In fact, I was hungry at the airport and I grabbed a nice sac of beef jerky for $7.99  I forgot how much they bend you over in airports!


----------



## newcigarz

Great Pics Guys. Keep them coming! :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Tristan said:


> Back in Wisconsin. Reality really set in when I went out to start up the car and the temp was 2 degrees. I said f*** aloud repeatedly as I was scraping the windshield. I will dream of South Florida tonight!
> 
> I *could* walk after all that beef. In fact, I was hungry at the airport and I grabbed a nice sac of beef jerky for $7.99  I forgot how much they bend you over in airports!


You crack me up about the beef jerky............but then I did scoff down bacon this morning..............although there was not fillet steak in it!!


----------



## Jbailey

Made it back to Madison safe, but they decided to ship my luggage to everywhere in the US but Madison.

Had one hell of a time in FL. If I can quote Rob "OMG More Later"

When I get back to MI I will post a few pics and more info. 

Now I sleep.....


----------



## DonWeb

Blueface said:


> Can you walk after all that beef in you from last night?





Tristan said:


> I *could* walk after all that beef. I forgot how much they bend you over in airports!


My, my, my ... it looks like it was a herf for the ages. Hated to miss it, but someone needed to stay and shovel all the snow.


----------



## opus

DonWeb said:


> My, my, my ... it looks like it was a herf for the ages. Hated to miss it, but someone needed to stay and shovel all the snow.


:r Looks like it took a turn for the worse after we left.


----------



## Tristan

Ron1YY said:


> You know you can just say the H3LL with it and come back to stay :r !!!!!!!


Man, I can't listen to ideas like this! I've just gotta tell myself that the weather will get better here before it gets worse :ss



Ron1YY said:


> Great to meet you and your wife!!!!!! There will be another time and another Herf!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


It was a pleasure meeting you guys and spending quality time. I can't wait to herf again!


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> My, my, my ... it looks like it was a herf for the ages. Hated to miss it, but someone needed to stay and shovel all the snow.


I'm with you Tony. But I would have gladly passed up the shoveling :tu


----------



## onlyonerm

Got the 1st blast of cold as I got off the plane in Newark, NJ today. Sitting in the airport waiting for one last flight to Hartford, CT and back home. A couple of more months to a little warm weather. 

Spent yesterday searching Monster & Careerbuilder for jobs in FL, I just miss it to much.

Thanks everyone for a great time.


----------



## spooble

All I can say is WOW!

Carlos did and excellent job getting everything together. Kris was a most excellent host. Everything was just great! The food, the drinks, the cigars.... but most of all the people. It's amazing that you can meet so many new people, and within a few hours feel like you've been friends with them your whole life. 

Thanks to everyone who helped make this such a great event. And a special thanks to Alex and Cheryl who opened up the Snkpit for the Palmetto State Herf Crew and made us feel welcomed for a little stop on our trip home.


----------



## Tristan

Check out these photos of the awesome post-herf at Carlos' house:

Post Herf at Carlos' Pad


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Tristan said:


> Check out these photos of the awesome post-herf at Carlos' house:
> 
> Post Herf at Carlos' Pad


*Google * *Error* *503 SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE*

Unable to process request.


----------



## Blueface

Tristan said:


> Check out these photos of the awesome post-herf at Carlos' house:
> 
> Post Herf at Carlos' Pad


Cool shots.
I must have been locking up the house to go to dinner when you took that shot of Bill with the ladies. Nice shot. Darn palm trees blocking the background.:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Tom does own a shirt with sleeves


----------



## snkbyt

post herfs were everywhere on Sunday.................gotta love it :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Booker!!!!!! Leslie!!!!!! Tom!!!!! Maurice!!!!!! Are you guys out there???????


Maurice has the pics that we ALL want to see :ss


Ron


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Am here am going to have Booker call Moe and ask him to post as soon as possible. I want to see the pictures to. I had a great time herfing with you and can't wait to do it again. Thanks, for all your kindness, laughs, and the cigars. See Ya Again Soon!!!:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ms. Detroit said:


> Am here am going to have Booker call Moe and ask him to post as soon as possible. I want to see the pictures to. I had a great time herfing with you and can't wait to do it again. Thanks, for all your kindness, laughs, and the cigars. See Ya Again Soon!!!:ss


Great herfing and hanging with you too. Hey has booker heard whats happening with the Marriot yet?? Got $1.00 to watch some more videos??? :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

A few more pics....

I told Kiwi to use arabic numerals when refering to the next MMHerf so it doesn't look like H.I.V.!!! :r









txdyna65, Mr.Maduro, & icehog3









68TriShield & Mr.Maduro









txdyna65, Mr.Maduro, icehog3, & Blueface


----------



## Twill413

:r at MM HIV

Nice pics, but that is just disturbing. Think I will have to sit that one out too.


----------



## icehog3

What an incredible time....so many people to thank, but I would be remiss if I didn't start with Carlos....he sacrificed his sanity to make sure MMHIII was a herf for the ages. Finally able to wind down Saturday, I knew he was in the zone when he began dancing in front of the TV while Stewart and Chad were playing Guitar Hero. Carlos, thanks so much for everything...it was perfect. The food, the drink, the location, the atmosphere...perfect...and please thank Clara for the wonderful BBQ, and the other generations of the Blueface clan for a great time.

Also to Ron, who made me come as close to waving the white flag as my pride will ever let me. Everytime I turned around a box, a fiver, a single was being thrown at me...I tried to keep up best I could, but it was vicious. It was such a great time meeting you, and getting pummeled by you.

To all the other FLA. guys....Bill. Alex, Mike, Al, Tico, John, Skip, Nelson and anyone else I am missing, thanks for your hospitality in making Florida seem like home. And to Chris and everyone else at TW, your place is great but your friendliness is even better....my new favorite B&M, hands down....stopped in and had a cigar in my way to the flight delays at the airport Tuesday, had to have one more there. And all the reps from the cigar companies who came and donated their time and product, thanks so much for making it great!

All the Gorillas who showed up, ate, drank, smoked, and smacked my down with awesome cigars and liquor, you all are the reason CS is the best. Special mention to Rob and Tristan for representing the Wisconsin MoB, and to all the guys who are veterans of MMHI or II and other MW herfs like Stewart, Chad, Brad, Carlos, Booker, Maurice, TSDave, Alex, Danille, Clara, Celeste, Leslie, Kenny (the Titos man!) , Gracie, jbailey Dave, Michelle etc....and so many other Gorillas I met like Roger, Mike, Tony, Mark, Patrick and countless others, just incredible....thank you all for a wonderful time...and one more standing ovation for Carlos please!!



ToddziLLa said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight Tom?!? :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great herf! Wish I could have been there. :tu


Love at first feel. 



Blueface said:


> Spoke to Booker a short while ago.
> He is back home.
> We believe Tom is in Florida still and smiling.


I was....went to visit my girlfriend from the mid 80s in Melbourne....her looks and the chemistry were still there.


----------



## spooble

I had to travel to NC today on business. When I left to come home at 4:30pm it was snowing. Just 3 short days ago I was in shorts and flipflops, hanging out with some of the greatest people on earth.

I think I have PHDS...

Post Herf Depression Syndrome.


----------



## cre8v1

spooble said:


> I had to travel to NC today on business. When I left to come home at 4:30pm it was snowing. Just 3 short days ago I was in shorts and flipflops, hanging out with some of the greatest people on earth.
> 
> I think I have PHDS...
> 
> Post Herf Depression Syndrome.


:tpd: The weather hasn't been bad here in SC but there's just something about Florida


----------



## icehog3

spooble said:


> I think I have PHDS...
> 
> Post Herf Depression Syndrome.


I think you're on to something there, Chad.


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great herfing and hanging with you too. Hey has booker heard whats happening with the Marriot yet?? Got $1.00 to watch some more videos??? :r


I will ask about the hotel. As far as the $1.00 is concerned NO KIWI NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r:r:chk


----------



## onlyonerm

icehog3 said:


> I think you're on to something there, Chad.


:tpdefinetly, I know I have been depressed since I returned from Florida. I need to find a way to get back there full-time.


----------



## Blueface

onlyonerm said:


> :tpdefinetly, I know I have been depressed since I returned from Florida. I need to find a way to get back there full-time.


:r
That is why my wife refuses to let me be promoted and leave the state.
She refuses to leave.


----------



## Darrell

ToddziLLa said:


> Do you believe in love at first sight Tom?!? :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great herf! Wish I could have been there. :tu


Who is that???? :tu:tu


----------



## Blueface

Darrell said:


> Who is that???? :tu:tu


One of the two waitresses we hired to serve drinks.
She was the "happy" one.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> One of the two waitresses we hired to serve drinks.
> She was the "happy" one.


better all around one......................:tu


----------



## Jbailey

She was my favorite too!:tu


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> better all around one......................:tu


Can definitely be argued Alex.
I guess what made her the winner was she was drinking our booze and smiling a whole lot at us.
The other one didn't drink and didn't smile.


----------



## spooble

I think Maggie was her name


----------



## Blueface

spooble said:


> I think Maggie was her name


Nice pic there.
She kept calling me "John Stewart".:r
I guess she didn't see the thread with me as Barney from Mayberry RFD.:r


----------



## cre8v1

Chad, I can't believe you showed that pic to your wife! Either she's the coolest wife ever or you're sportin' a pair of brass stones, my man! :r


----------



## Blueface

Michelle,
Got your camera.
Need your address.

Anyone that can help out, PM me.
Thanks.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Darrell said:


> Who is that???? :tu:tu


That is my younger sister:r:r (Ok the much better looking younger sister ;r)

Hey Carlos, Will send you my addy. I did put in the pocket diary I left for Clara with some money to send it back (let me know if it is not enough to cover it). I really appreciate you picking it up for me, I know what a busy man you are!


----------



## icehog3

onlyonerm said:


> :tpdefinetly, I know I have been depressed since I returned from Florida.* I need to find a way to get back there full-time.*


Right there with ya Roger, wish I could find a way to speed up my "4 year plan".


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> That is my younger sister:r:r (Ok the much better looking younger sister ;r)
> 
> Hey Carlos, Will send you my addy. I did put in the pocket diary I left for Clara with some money to send it back (let me know if it is not enough to cover it). I really appreciate you picking it up for me, I know what a busy man you are!


Got it from Dave.
Will try to send it on Saturday.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Right there with ya Roger, wish I could find a way to speed up my "4 year plan".


one word...................transfer


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Michelle,
> Got your camera.
> Need your address.
> 
> Anyone that can help out, PM me.
> Thanks.


Hey Carlos, the 16th is SOMEONE's Birthday , But Shh, I didn't tell you it was Michelle's!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Carlos, the 16th is SOMEONE's Birthday , But Shh, I didn't tell you it was Michelle's!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I guess the package will be a bit bigger with stuff that will fall in there.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> one word...................transfer


Got a place that will start me at 22 years seniority?


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Got a place that will start me at 22 years seniority?


send me your resume & I'll see what I can do


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Got a place that will start me at 22 years seniority?


I can't do that but I do have a whole lot of connections that can possibly find a retired cop some investigations type work to supplement or full time.


----------



## icehog3

You guys are the best....can't collect on my pension for 4 years, and can't take a job before that unless I have an _absolute_ guarantee. But I am quite possibly going to be visiting Florida 4-6 times a year in the interim.


----------



## floydpink

In that case Tom, bike week is in 2 weeks in Daytona and I have a hall pass from my wife to go and am gonna go and can prolly score you a rental. I got an extra room at my house and you are very welcome to it.

Daytona in less than an hour, no helmet laws, coupla Harleys, loose and nearly naked women.... what more do you need?

Seriously, my older bro is a Sgt in Jersey and is 4 years away as well and gets 80% of his salary at that point, then he's out of NJ.


----------



## icehog3

floydpink said:


> In that case Tom, bike week is in 2 weeks in Daytona and I have a hall pass from my wife to go and am gonna go and can prolly score you a rental. I got an extra room at my house and you are very welcome to it.
> 
> Daytona in less than an hour, no helmet laws, coupla Harleys, loose and nearly naked women.... what more do you need?


Don't need much more for sure...except the time off work, which I can't get. 

Thanks for the thought, and I hope maybe we can do that or maybe Biketoberfest one of these upcoming events.


----------



## tech-ninja

A few more pics


----------



## tech-ninja

And one that is a little bit scary


----------



## Blueface

:r
That last one is a prime example of why one should never, ever, ever try to make up for the alcohol that should have been consumed in 12 hours being consumed in only 4.
Don't drink and walk!


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> :r
> That last one is a prime example of why one should never, ever, ever try to make up for the alcohol that should have been consumed in 12 hours being consumed in only 4.
> Don't drink and walk!


But you did it so well!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Blueface said:


> :r
> That last one is a prime example of why one should never, ever, ever try to make up for the alcohol that should have been *consumed in 12 hours being consumed in only 4.*
> Don't drink and walk!


My crew would have been proud of ya Carlos, but they would have done it in 2hrs:r:r


----------



## cre8v1

icehog3 said:


> But you did it so well!!


Yeah, Carols finally started relaxing, didn't he??!!! :r


----------



## Jbailey

Carlos was unwinding at the end of the night and was playing an exciting round of Cigar Hero.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

tech-ninja said:


> And one that is a little bit scary


Ok im almost cought up here at work and finally read some of these post and look at some of the pics. Carlos what in the hell are you doing:r Man im not sure I wasnt to go back and look at the rest of them.


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok im almost cought up here at work and finally read some of these post and look at some of the pics. Carlos what in the hell are you doing:r Man im not sure I wasnt to go back and look at the rest of them.


:r
How do you think I feel?:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> :r
> How do you think I feel?:r


I hope good and full after eating a Sh!t P!e:r:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> I guess the package will be a bit bigger with stuff that will fall in there.


Uh Uh - No you don't!! I told ya - I don't have birthdays anymore!!



cre8v1 said:


> Yeah, Carols finally started relaxing, didn't he??!!! :r


Not sure about Carol but Carlos sure did!!:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Birthday??? some ones having a birthday!!!!:chk:chk:tu


----------



## icehog3

cre8v1 said:


> Yeah, Carols finally started relaxing, didn't he??!!! :r


When he started dancing in front of Stewart and Chad trying to play Guitar Hero, I knew that Carlos had accomplished his mission of "total relaxation". :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> When he started dancing in front of Stewart and Chad trying to play Guitar Hero, I knew that Carlos had accomplished his mission of "total relaxation". :r


thats an understatement................................:r


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> thats an understatement................................:r


Would be nice if I could remember some of it when I got to this point.:r


----------



## DragonMan

Looks like one amazing herf!!! Wish I could have been there instead of here shoveling snow!! I've never been to Florida, I'm afraid that if I do I'll never leave!! :tu :tu


----------



## Blueface

DragonMan said:


> Looks like one amazing herf!!! Wish I could have been there instead of here shoveling snow!! I've never been to Florida, I'm afraid that if I do I'll never leave!! :tu :tu


Great place to live until those summer months 6/01 through 11/30.
Any give day, may be the last to see your house standing.
However, the year 'round rewards far exceed the cost.


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Looks like one amazing herf!!! Wish I could have been there instead of here shoveling snow!! I've never been to Florida, I'm afraid that if I do I'll never leave!! :tu :tu


Come on down!!!!!!!! Would be Great to herf with you!!!!!! We'll treat you like we did Maurice, Booker, And Tom!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Blueface said:


> Great place to live until those summer months 6/01 through 11/30.
> Any give day, may be the last to see your house standing.
> However, the year 'round rewards far exceed the cost.


Ya know how a divorce and a hurricane in Florida are similar...


----------



## Mauirce

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok im almost cought up here at work and finally read some of these post and look at some of the pics. Carlos what in the hell are you doing:r Man im not sure I wasnt to go back and look at the rest of them.


That's just his way of kissing up after finding out his dad waved the white flag!!! LOL










I think that is is suffice to say that FLORIDA'S waving of the white flag proclaims the final victory for the norther states.

:cb


----------



## Mauirce

Ok here's what Florida was looking like,










This resturant was really good eating










As you can see Snkbyt really enjoyed himself










The pig was delicious!!! Flavorful via garlic, salt, orange juice, pineapple juice type!!!










This kid enjoyed himself tremendously!!!


----------



## Blueface

Mauirce said:


> That's just his way of kissing up after finding out his dad waved the white flag!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is is suffice to say that FLORIDA'S waving of the white flag proclaims the final victory for the norther states.
> 
> :cb


My dad wasn't waiving the white flag.
He was saying "here is what I think of your white flag".:r


----------



## Blueface

Mauirce said:


> The pig was hot!!! EXTRA SPICY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kid enjoyed himself tremendously!!!


You are going to give them the wrong impression. Not hot/spicy as one would interpret. Flavorful via garlic, salt, orange juice, pineapple juice type.

And that kid having fun is my son who beat me to getting drunk.:r


----------



## Ron1YY

ok, Now where are the pics of Booker ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Booker holding the white flag and you taking the pic.......PRICELESS!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Mauirce

The Hostessess were Hot as all get out!!! I got dibbs on the brunette!









The owner was pretty cool, here he is on the left









When I grow up I wanna be just like this guy!!!









Ok somebody call security Ron's got hold of a knife. :r 
No but seriously Ron was absolutely one of the coolest guys there it was nice to finally meet him in person even thought I was the last man standing before Florida succeeded to our victory. Thanks Ron!!! Let's give ron a big round of applause everyone!!!:tu









Two of the loveliest ladies in attendance









Three of a kind!









A full house!!!









Pictures tell it all don't they


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> ok, Now where are the pics of Booker ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Booker holding the white flag and you taking the pic.......PRICELESS!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


LOL!!!!

:r

Dang!!! what are you guys doing on!!!

I thought I could post these in perfect peace, LOL,... sheesh!!!!!

I've got so much to post I'll get to those,...


----------



## Ron1YY

Mauirce said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> :r
> 
> Dang!!! what are you guys doing on!!!
> 
> I thought I could post these in perfect peace, LOL,... sheesh!!!!!
> 
> I've got so much to post I'll get to those,...


You were the last man.......Until I chopped you at the knees and RAN!!!!! Got you and Michelle at the same time :r

Ron


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> You were the last man.......Until I chopped you at the knees and RAN!!!!! Got you and Michelle at the same time :r
> 
> Ron


Oh don't think that went unnoticed. I have my ways of reminding those that need be. You ever heard of 'Secret Wars'?

MooHaHaHaHaHaaaaaaaaa (my sinister laugh)


----------



## Ron1YY

Mauirce said:


> Oh don't think that went unnoticed. I have my ways of reminding those that need be. You ever heard of 'Secret Wars'?
> 
> MooHaHaHaHaHaaaaaaaaa (my sinister laugh)


Hmmm, may not be so good for you to say that!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Mauirce

Ron with the sneak attack









The ladies with 'da good sh_ _!"









Ron with the big foggy smoke action going on


----------



## Blueface

Mauirce said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like this guy!!!


No wonder Bill wanted me to keep drinking and having a good time getting plastered.
He was moving in on my wife!!!:r


----------



## Mauirce

Did someone say 'Stogie Vixens',...


















































































You oughta be able to light any ring gauge with this series. :tu :ss smoking like a champ!!!


----------



## Blueface

:r:r:r:r:r

The best money spent out of the $30 bucks plus each was definitely the bartenders it seems.


----------



## Mauirce

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> The best money spent out of the $30 bucks plus each was definitely the bartenders it seems.


The cigar rep was a cutie too!


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, may not be so good for you to say that!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Well I meant it in the most respectable kind of way.

HeHeHe

:cb


----------



## snkbyt

nice pics there Mo.................where are the rest?


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Come on down!!!!!!!! Would be Great to herf with you!!!!!! We'll treat you like we did Maurice, Booker, And Tom!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That was like Royalty! Tough to find a better group of BOTLs than the FLA crew! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Mauirce said:


> The Hostessess were Hot as all get out!!! I got dibbs on the brunette!


Mo! Take a number!!   :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Mo! Take a number!!   :r


she's a keeper :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

So I got a phone call while I was at work from my girl saying 'there clowning you on CS' & is there something I should know?? Why is Carlos licking your azz??? well I went on cs at work (bad move) & just as the pic came up the crew waked in the room & guess what they saw ); ); ); yep 'OldDetroit' getting his salad tossed by some cuban guy in florida. no matter what I said its very hard to explain that pic to a group of OLDSCHOOL Police Officers. Dammm yall just made life harder4me... The killing part I just saw the pic4the 1st time the other day had no clue. funnnnnnyyyyyyy tho (; (; (; I had a great time & would do everything again & again.. now4some sleep. I've had about 3hrs in the last 2days... see yall this weekend or later tonite. 

PS; Carlos I've been having these crazy dreams about being in cuba eating a BIG AZZ Salad what's that all about??????? LOL LOL LOl.....


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So I got a phone call while I was at work from my girl saying 'there clowning you on CS' & is there something I should know?? Why is Carlos licking your azz??? well I went on cs at work (bad move) & just as the pic came up the crew waked in the room & guess what they saw ); ); ); yep 'OldDetroit' getting his salad tossed by some cuban guy in florida. no matter what I said its very hard to explain that pic to a group of OLDSCHOOL Police Officers. Dammm yall just made life harder4me... The killing part I just saw the pic4the 1st time the other day had no clue. funnnnnnyyyyyyy tho (; (; (; I had a great time & would do everything again & again.. now4some sleep. I've had about 3hrs in the last 2days... see yall this weekend or later tonite.
> 
> PS; Carlos I've been having these crazy dreams about being in cuba eating a BIG AZZ Salad what's that all about??????? LOL LOL LOl.....


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So I got a phone call while I was at work from my girl saying 'there clowning you on CS' & is there something I should know?? Why is Carlos licking your azz??? well I went on cs at work (bad move) & just as the pic came up the crew waked in the room & guess what they saw ); ); ); yep 'OldDetroit' getting his salad tossed by some cuban guy in florida. no matter what I said its very hard to explain that pic to a group of OLDSCHOOL Police Officers. Dammm yall just made life harder4me... The killing part I just saw the pic4the 1st time the other day had no clue. funnnnnnyyyyyyy tho (; (; (; I had a great time & would do everything again & again.. now4some sleep. I've had about 3hrs in the last 2days... see yall this weekend or later tonite.
> 
> PS; Carlos I've been having these crazy dreams about being in cuba eating a BIG AZZ Salad what's that all about??????? LOL LOL LOl.....


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## n3uka

DETROITPHA357 said:


> no matter what I said its very hard to explain that pic to a group of OLDSCHOOL Police Officers. Dammm yall just made life harder4me...


Maybe now they will forget about your mudbog in the caddy :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Old Sailor said:


> Birthday??? some ones having a birthday!!!!:chk:chk:tu


It is a vicious rumour - don't believe a word of it!


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> It is a vicious rumour - don't believe a word of it!


I think it is time for a thread for that.:r


----------



## Blueface

Michelle, 
Bad day today.
Will definitely have your camera and other tag alongs in the mail tomorrow


----------



## icehog3

Booker, tell them cops that Carlos is actually a transvestite and they will forgive you.  :r


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Booker, tell them cops that Carlos is actually a transvestite and they will forgive you.  :r


Only on Friday nights.:r


----------



## tech-ninja

DriftyGypsy said:


> Ya know how a divorce and a hurricane in Florida are similar...


In either case, somebody's gonna lose a trailer.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> And that kid having fun is my son who beat me to getting drunk.:r


In both time _and_ completeness!! :r



Mauirce said:


> Did someone say 'Stogie Vixens',...


Oh my God is she beautiful!!!

I mean the half-gallon bottle to the right of the brunette!!!  :r


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> In both time _and_ completeness!! :r
> 
> Oh my God is she beautiful!!!
> 
> I mean the half-gallon bottle to the right of the brunette!!!  :r


Bottle???? what bottle???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker, tell them cops that Carlos is actually a transvestite and they will forgive you.  :r


u think if I tell them the truth they'll leave me alone (;


----------



## DETROITPHA357

n3uka said:


> Maybe now they will forget about your mudbog in the caddy :r


I'm sure they will lol... 
I'm sure they will ???..


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Bottle???? what bottle???


Brunette???? What brunette?? 



DETROITPHA357 said:


> u think if I tell them the truth they'll leave me alone (;


They will leave you alone except for bugging you for Carlos' phone number. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

They will leave you alone except for bugging you for Carlos' phone number. :r[/QUOTE]

I'm sure they never had a 40year old cuban. (;

Hey maybe I could become carlos pimp???


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> They will leave you alone except for bugging you for Carlos' phone number. :r


I'm sure they never had a 40year old cuban. (;

Hey maybe I could become carlos pimp???[/quote]

Oh Lord lookout!!!:r:r:chk


----------



## Jbailey

Mauirce said:


>


I think I need to come back to FL! :tu


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> They will leave you alone except for bugging you for Carlos' phone number. :r


I'm sure they never had a 40year old cuban. (;

Hey maybe I could become carlos pimp???[/QUOTE]

Booker, did they see the one of me holding that.....well......little thing?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> I'm sure they never had a 40year old cuban. (;
> 
> Hey maybe I could become carlos pimp???


Booker, did they see the one of me holding that.....well......little thing?[/QUOTE]

HELL NAW:bn:bn:bn:bn


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Jbailey said:


> I think I need to come back to FL! :tu


Yes - she was the shy one that didn't like the camera!!

She did like the Chartreuse though so I have to give her some brownie points for that........you have something in common already Dave!!


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Yes - she was the shy one that didn't like the camera!!
> 
> She did like the Chartreuse though so I have to give her some brownie points for that........you have something in common already Dave!!


She liked your Chartreuse....I liked her caboose.


----------



## snkbyt

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MMHIII/

pics pics pics found at above link.....................................thanks Mo


----------



## Blueface

Thanks Alex.

Now tell me this little guy is not a ham?
What a lucky grandpa I am.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> Now tell me this little guy is not a ham?
> What a lucky grandpa I am.


yes you are and a good thing he looks more like his grandma's side of the family....................................................................:r


----------



## Blueface

So hung up on him didn't even mention my daughter.:r


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> So hung up on him didn't even mention my daughter.:r


shame on you


----------



## Puffy69

Damn..I kick myself in the arse for missing this one..But I had shows that were booked and didnt know and I missed my chance to finally meet Skip and Ron and meet up with some great friends again..glad it worked out and looks like ya had a blast...See ya on the next one..


----------



## Old Sailor

You and me both Freddie


----------



## Jbailey

Kiwi Michelle said:


> She did like the Chartreuse though so I have to give her some brownie points for that........you have something in common already Dave!!
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Rock Star said:


> Damn..I kick myself in the arse for missing this one..But I had shows that were booked and didnt know and I missed my chance to finally meet Skip and Ron and meet up with some great friends again..glad it worked out and looks like ya had a blast...See ya on the next one..


At least we got to talk on the phone sweetie!!


----------



## Blueface

Rock Star said:


> the next one..


hmmmmmmmm................................time to start planning.


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> hmmmmmmmm................................time to start planning.


but where will it be.... hmmmm...


----------



## Puffy69

Blueface said:


> hmmmmmmmm................................time to start planning.


there ya go...:tu


----------



## snkbyt

sounds good............when?, where?, how many days long?,


----------



## Ron1YY

Good Grief!!!!!! I'm still recovering from last weekend and this weekend!!!! 



Let the planning begin!!!!!!!


ron


----------



## opus

icehog3 said:


> She liked your Chartreuse....I licked her caboose.


I missed that. First Carlos and Booker. then this. We left waaaay too early.


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Good Grief!!!!!! I'm still recovering from last weekend and this weekend!!!!
> 
> Let the planning begin!!!!!!!
> 
> ron


Before the recovering even ends! :r



opus said:


> I missed that. First Carlos and Booker. then this. We left waaaay too early.


:r :r :r


----------



## The Professor

Snake said:


> sounds good............when?, where?, how many days long?,


Atlanta?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

opus said:


> I missed that. First Carlos and Booker. then this. We left waaaay too early.


Yes u did my CT was 2busy taking pics & my girl was either out shopping watching xxxMovies with the ladies or laughing at me ); I wonder why carlos keep asking me if I was coming over his house later (;


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes u did my CT was 2busy taking pics & my girl was either out shopping watching xxxMovies with the ladies or laughing at me ); I wonder why carlos keep asking me if I was coming over his house later (;


:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface

BOOKER!!!

In case anyone missed it.
Will you be growing anytime soon?:r:r:r








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Papichulo said:


> but where will it be.... hmmmm...





Rock Star said:


> there ya go...:tu





Snake said:


> sounds good............when?, where?, how many days long?,





Ron1YY said:


> Good Grief!!!!!! I'm still recovering from last weekend and this weekend!!!!
> 
> Let the planning begin!!!!!!!
> 
> ron





The Professor said:


> Atlanta?












Umm errr........Was the sign not big enough


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Umm errr........Was the sign not big enough


That says MM HIV.
Aids awareness?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> That says MM HIV.
> Aids awareness?


With 30,000 more woman than men in the 18-35 age range........we are very aids aware!!! Go Trogan go!!!


----------



## catfish

Kiwi Michelle said:


> With 30,000 more woman than men in the 18-35 age range........we are very aids aware!!! Go Trogan go!!!


 30,000 more women than men? I'm getting on the plane today. Lets go.


----------



## Jbailey

Kiwi Michelle said:


> With 30,000 more woman than men in the 18-35 age range........we are very aids aware!!! Go Trogan go!!!


That sold me too!


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> With 30,000 more woman than men in the 18-35 age range........we are very aids aware!!! Go Trogan go!!!


But are there 30,000 women who dig older men?  :r


----------



## tchariya

wait...so we have to wait an ENTIRE YEAR to have the next MMH?! Maybe we can have a MMH3.5 in between?


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> But are there 30,000 women who dig older men?  :r


What's that saying....something about a blind squirrel and his nuts...


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> wait...so we have to wait an ENTIRE YEAR to have the next MMH?! Maybe we can have a MMH3.5 in between?


Gotta pick a spot Than, as Illinois is officially a crapper.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Gotta pick a spot Than, as Illinois is officially a crapper.


Florida is Brutal in the summer, BUT it can be done

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Florida is Brutal in the summer, BUT it can be done
> 
> Ron


Oh yeah.
So nasty.
Everyone leaves the state as living here is not tolerable.:r

Hey Ron, remember, in the summer, many, many vactioners hit our state.
So it is hot.
Big deal.
Put on a bathing suit and sit on the beach and enjoy a cigar. Rough life.
Or, go into a building with A/C.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Blueface said:


> Oh yeah.
> So nasty.
> Everyone leaves the state as living here is not tolerable.:r
> 
> Hey Ron, remember, in the summer, many, many vactioners hit our state.
> So it is hot.
> Big deal.
> Put on a bathing suit and sit on the beach and enjoy a cigar. Rough life.
> Or, go into a building with A/C.


I got a place to stay down there all year round.....


----------



## RenoB

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Umm errr........Was the sign not big enough


Keep it up Michelle, they'll take you seriously soon enough.

Until then, I will be the first to put my name on the list as PROBABLE!


----------



## Blueface

RenoB said:


> Keep it up Michelle, they'll take you seriously soon enough.
> 
> Until then, I will be the first to put my name on the list as PROBABLE!


Mr. and Mrs. Blueface as PROBABLE also.
Thinking of Kiwi land, then Melbourne/Sidney on the way home.


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Florida is Brutal in the summer, BUT it can be done
> 
> Ron


Ron, I will take that kind of "brutal" over the brutal winter we are having in Chicago. I am looking forward to spending every brutal summer in Florida in a few years.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Ron, I will take that kind of "brutal" over the brutal winter we are having in Chicago. I am looking forward to spending every brutal summer in Florida in a few years.


Why wait a few years :tu

Ron


----------



## Blueface

To all who attended the herf

Final Finances:
I want to extend a personal thanks to all for the kind gesture towards the end of the herf of collecting additional funds.
I did not expect it.
Ron and I were prepared to eat some out of pocket to make sure you guys had a great time.

After squaring away with Kris on Saturday, I have a total of $73 left. Darn tables and chairs were quite a bit more than expected so I am very, very grateful for that additional collection.

Ron spent at least $20 a bird (x's 2) plus all the oil that he purchased. Being Ron, he is refuses to tell me exactly how much he spent. However, being me, I refuse to let him eat it (pun intended).

Ron, the remaining funds belongs to you and I can either send you a check or find a reason for us to smoke again and give it to you in person. Unlike you, I won't send you cash in the mail.:r

I think we accomplished what we said out to do with the all the great feedback we have gotten regarding the event but will state again regardless, hope all had a great time and hope we made you feel at home. Hope all feel they got a great value for what they paid and hope we can do it all over again.


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Why wait a few years :tu
> 
> Ron


$$$$$$$$$  


Blueface said:


> To all who attended the herf
> 
> Final Finances:
> I want to extend a personal thanks to all for the kind gesture towards the end of the herf of collecting additional funds.
> I did not expect it.
> Ron and I were prepared to eat some out of pocket to make sure you guys had a great time.
> 
> After squaring away with Kris on Saturday, I have a total of $73 left. Darn tables and chairs were quite a bit more than expected so I am very, very grateful for that additional collection.
> 
> Ron spent at least $20 a bird (x's 2) plus all the oil that he purchased. Being Ron, he is refuses to tell me exactly how much he spent. However, being me, I refuse to let him eat it (pun intended).
> 
> Ron, the remaining funds belongs to you and I can either send you a check or find a reason for us to smoke again and give it to you in person. Unlike you, I won't send you cash in the mail.:r
> 
> I think we accomplished what we said out to do with the all the great feedback we have gotten regarding the event but will state again regardless, hope all had a great time and hope we made you feel at home. Hope all feel they got a great value for what they paid and hope we can do it all over again.


Thanks Carlos and Ron!! :tu


----------



## King James

wish I could of been there but you guys put on a great herf by the looks of it. If there will be an MMH Florida style #2 as I suspect there very well could be, I will hopefully be in a situation to make it down there


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> wish I could of been there but you guys put on a great herf by the looks of it. If there will be an MMH Florida style #2 as I suspect there very well could be, I will hopefully be in a situation to make it down there


Would it help if they invited Donald and Pluto?  :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Carlos and Ron!! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> To all who attended the herf
> 
> I think we accomplished what we said out to do with the all the great feedback we have gotten regarding the event but will state again regardless, hope all had a great time and hope we made you feel at home. Hope all feel they got a great value for what they paid and hope we can do it all over again.


To be honest, The above is all that really mattered to me. Great Times with great people, Enjoying what we all do, Smoke some nice cigars!!!

Ron


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Would it help if they invited Donald and Pluto?  :r


don't forget to invite his Mom!


----------



## tchariya

Blueface said:


> Put on a bathing suit and sit on the beach and enjoy a cigar. Rough life.
> Or, go into a building with A/C.


Hmm....seeing icehog3 in his speedo swimsuit....that could be priceless!

I know you wouldn't want to see me in one.


----------



## Blueface

tchariya said:


> Hmm....seeing icehog3 in his speedo swimsuit....that could be priceless!
> 
> I know you wouldn't want to see me in one.


Hey, did you see the photo of Booker and me holding that "thing"?:r
Anything is possible.:r


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Hmm....seeing icehog3 in his speedo swimsuit....that could be priceless!
> 
> I know you wouldn't want to see me in one.


I can't find a Speedo with a "relaxed fit" front.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I can't find a Speedo with a "relaxed fit" front.


you like it baggy, eh? :bn


----------



## snkbyt

man did this tread take a wrong turn some where?


had a great time, lets do it again :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RenoB said:


> Keep it up Michelle, they'll take you seriously soon enough.
> 
> Until then, I will be the first to put my name on the list as PROBABLE!





Blueface said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Blueface as PROBABLE also.
> Thinking of Kiwi land, then Melbourne/Sidney on the way home.


Excellent - As I mentioned to Carlos yesterday - once you get here you get more bang for your buck (25% more). Will start a thread and see who can handle coming downunder!!


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> you like it baggy, eh? :bn


Careful about talking about "bags" in this context, oh educated one.  :r


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> But are there 30,000 women who dig older men?  :r


That's what Stoli's for!  :mn


----------



## Jbailey

I had a blast down in FL and already miss the warm weather compared this snow crap were getting again and again.

Want to thank everyone for a great time and some great smokes and the kind RG bumps.

See you all at the next Herf.
MM HIV


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Jbailey said:


> I had a blast down in FL and already miss the warm weather compared this snow crap were getting again and again.
> 
> Want to thank everyone for a great time and some great smokes and the kind RG bumps.
> 
> See you all at the next Herf.
> MM HIV


Cheeky Bugger - that might be a picture of your town - it is certainly not mine!! This is a pic of the beach that is 20mins from my house.


----------



## Jbailey

Kiwi Michelle said:


> that might be a picture of your town.
> View attachment 7012
> View attachment 7013


How did you know!

All joking aside Michelle, I would really like to see New Zealand.


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> But are there 30,000 women who dig older men?  :r





M1903A1 said:


> That's what Stoli's for!  :mn


How many do I have to drink, Scott?  :r


----------



## tech-ninja

Blueface said:


> I think we accomplished what we said out to do with the all the great feedback we have gotten regarding the event but will state again regardless, hope all had a great time and hope we made you feel at home. Hope all feel they got a great value for what they paid and hope we can do it all over again.


You definitely did. I had a great time! Thank you both!


----------



## Scubajohn13

Thanks Carlos and Ron had a great time. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RenoB

Scubajohn13 said:


> Thanks Carlos and Ron had a great time. See you in a couple of weeks.


haha, is that your first post bro?!?!

Great to have met ya!


----------



## icehog3

Scubajohn13 said:


> Thanks Carlos and Ron had a great time. See you in a couple of weeks.


Hi John! Great to see ya post!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Can some1help me out with the guy name who saved all those cigar band and sent them to MarTHS.... I cant remember, hope someone can help me out with this1.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can some1help me out with the guy name who saved all those cigar band and sent them to MarTHS.... I cant remember, hope someone can help me out with this1.


Alex knows for sure. I think it is MarkTHS

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Alex knows for sure. I think it is MarkTHS
> 
> Ron


No MarkTHS is the guy who was receiving them, I need to know the name of the guy who was giving them to him.


----------

